# 4dpo who's with me? Symtoms??



## CherylC3

Hey I'm 4dpo my symtoms so far 

Really sore bbs :holly:
Spotty 
Loads of cm

Wot are u ladies symtoms so far??
I feel out this month just got a bad feeling..xx


----------



## whispersof3

I am also 4dpo but also feel out. This is my first cycle of ttc so im not expecting too much. Only thing happeing to me is lots of cm. Fx for u!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I hate the 2ww I feel like u totally doubt ur self in it...hope we both get BFPs Hun..xx


----------



## whispersof3

Me too! Actually just looked and if i did get prego i would be due just about a week before my sons bday. Not sure what i think about that. But since i have to have csections it would be another week before. Do u think 2 weeks inbetween birthdays is enough? I would feel bad if they felt cheated out of there own days.....wow im over thinking today


----------



## whispersof3

Day five!! No changes here. How about u?


----------



## amjon

I'm 5DPO. I got a temp dip today (but not below coverline, but close) so don't know if that means I'm out or not. I had nausea yesterday for no real reason and have a slight backache.


----------



## gardenlove

Hi gals, I'm 4 dpo today after a m/c in June. I always go a bit crazy during tww, analyzing and googling every possible symptom. So here goes the analysis .....I. have been having on and off cramps since o. Anyone else?


----------



## CherylC3

5dpo 
Still hav 
Sore bbs Feel bruised 
Spotty greasy face
Blob of creamy cm this morning and had loads of cm all day
I think I'm getting the odd twinge but think its my imagination

How are yous? Wot dates are you testing??xx


----------



## gardenlove

I'm going to test on the 7th...if I can manage to truly wait 2 weeks. When are you testing?


----------



## CherylC3

It was the 6th but prob 5th lol... Il be 13dpo on the 5th...x


----------



## whispersof3

I am hoping to make it to the 5th myself but i know i will probably test the 4th.... Still feeling out though. I am also getting odd pains through out my who abdomin did have a uti last month affraid its comming back :( very happy my husband my husband is going to graduate from massage therapy school next month saturdays are so boring for me with no one to talk to.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw his sounds promising Hun. Hoping 6or 7 dpo will bring some cramps or twinges feel totally out this month :(


----------



## sweet_leigh

I'm not sure when I o'd, I believe I am about 5-6dpo today. My AF is due 8/7. I'm going to TRY to wait to test until 8/2. My dh & i are NTNP but my symptoms this time and the tww are driving me crazy!

I have had so far: 
A big increase in creamy CM every day
Pains only on my left side 
Cramps/pokes/prods/discomfort in my lower abdomen every day
Extremely bad heartburn 4&5dpo which i've never had once before
Achey BBs (my typical AF sign but not as soon as 2dpo, when it started)
Dark brown stringy spotting at 5dpo- could be early IB? That was my ONLY symptom when i was pg before and had a MC years back.

Possible symptoms (most likely caused by my worrying!)
Upset stomach
Gas
Loss of balance
Forgetfulness

& today i'm just feeling beat. could be the 6 12 hour days starting at 6am i've worked this week but PHEW i need a nap!
My brain keeps telling me not to get my hopes up but it's hard. I can't tell if I am only feeling these symptoms because I'm overthinking it- but I did not imagine the spotting or heartburn for sure!! good luck girls!!


----------



## whispersof3

The brown spotting sounds good! That was the only sign when i got pregnant with my daughter. But of course at that time i knew nothing of ttc so didnt give it a second thought at that time.


----------



## Spicychick10

Hey ladies! May I join? :) I looked at my calendar and it looks like I'm 2-3 dpo. I had such a weird ovulation week. this cycle is my first time using opk and I think it's my first cycle that I actually ovulated since ttc because I feel like crap. 

I got positive opks Tuesday and Wednesday. We've been bding since Friday though(I thought I got a positive last Friday). We finished bding today just in case I ovulated late. 

I've been feeling on and off cramping, headaches and backaches. Also waves of nausea, light breast soreness(they feel soft), and twinges around my belly. I get ovary pains mostly on my left side but I've gotten it on the right too. Ugh I'm a mess LOL! Am I the only weirdo whose felt like this just on ovulation?


----------



## whispersof3

Welcome! Fx for u!l


----------



## WhaleTail

Hi there! I'm 6 DPO today. My bb's have been tender everyday since O and i have had some mild cramping today. My face is broken out too....but I think it's due to stress since I've been breaking out for a few weeks. Good luck everyone!


----------



## sweet_leigh

whispersof3 said:


> The brown spotting sounds good! That was the only sign when i got pregnant with my daughter. But of course at that time i knew nothing of ttc so didnt give it a second thought at that time.

thank you! :thumbup: exactly the same case with me- i didn't think twice about it, just thought it was strange i never got my full-blown witch. whether or not i had other symptoms i just don't remember.


----------



## sweet_leigh

Spicychick10 said:


> Hey ladies! May I join? :) I looked at my calendar and it looks like I'm 2-3 dpo. I had such a weird ovulation week. this cycle is my first time using opk and I think it's my first cycle that I actually ovulated since ttc because I feel like crap.
> 
> I got positive opks Tuesday and Wednesday. We've been bding since Friday though(I thought I got a positive last Friday). We finished bding today just in case I ovulated late.
> 
> I've been feeling on and off cramping, headaches and backaches. Also waves of nausea, light breast soreness(they feel soft), and twinges around my belly. I get ovary pains mostly on my left side but I've gotten it on the right too. Ugh I'm a mess LOL! Am I the only weirdo whose felt like this just on ovulation?

Good luck to you! All of those sound great- but I do agree, it's hard not to second guess every twinge for ovulation!


----------



## amjon

My face is breaking out and I got nausea again tonight (so seems if it is I'm getting night "morning" sickness LOL--I didn't get any with my daughter and just a bit with my MC).


----------



## LadyBugTX

Hi I'd love to join you ladies! I'm 4dpo today. I've been ttc for 15 months and this is my first cycle with clomid and IUI. Definitely the toughest tww so far. So I have been sorta gassy :blush: lately and have had sensitive nipples for a few days. But the craziest thing I have had a seriously itchy scalp all day and felt itchy all over too. I think I must be going crazy! :winkwink: Also my tummy feels sort of upset tonight.
Fx for everyone here!


----------



## amjon

LadyBugTX said:


> Hi I'd love to join you ladies! I'm 4dpo today. I've been ttc for 15 months and this is my first cycle with clomid and IUI. Definitely the toughest tww so far. So I have been sorta gassy :blush: lately and have had sensitive nipples for a few days. But the craziest thing I have had a seriously itchy scalp all day and felt itchy all over too. I think I must be going crazy! :winkwink: Also my tummy feels sort of upset tonight.
> Fx for everyone here!

Itchiness could be the Clomid. I've had all over itchiness for awhile. I think it may be the Folgard the doctor put me on as it didn't go away when I had the MC and hcg was all gone. I've been gassy too. I told DH the baby was trying to kill us during the last pregnancy as it was horrid smelling. He's asking me now if the baby is trying to kill us. ;)


----------



## LadyBugTX

amjon said:


> LadyBugTX said:
> 
> 
> Hi I'd love to join you ladies! I'm 4dpo today. I've been ttc for 15 months and this is my first cycle with clomid and IUI. Definitely the toughest tww so far. So I have been sorta gassy :blush: lately and have had sensitive nipples for a few days. But the craziest thing I have had a seriously itchy scalp all day and felt itchy all over too. I think I must be going crazy! :winkwink: Also my tummy feels sort of upset tonight.
> Fx for everyone here!
> 
> Itchiness could be the Clomid. I've had all over itchiness for awhile. I think it may be the Folgard the doctor put me on as it didn't go away when I had the MC and hcg was all gone. I've been gassy too. I told DH the baby was trying to kill us during the last pregnancy as it was horrid smelling. He's asking me now if the baby is trying to kill us. ;)Click to expand...

Ha I love that! I'll have to tell my dh that's what is going on! Its weird though with the itchiness that I felt no s/e when I was actually taking the clomid. I guess maybe it could stay in my system for a while though. Hope your "night morning sickness" gets better!


----------



## Spicychick10

Hey! These cramps get uncomfortable when I'm laying down on my back or belly. Is that normal? I'm only 3-4 dpo. It feels tight, kind of like after an ab workout. Around the lower abdomen and sides of my belly feel tight and twingy. Anything new for you ladies? :)


----------



## CherylC3

Hey welcome ladies im 6dpo now 

Sore bbs frm o 
Greasy spotty face and neck 
Loads of cm
The odd niggle at my ovaries but no cramping yet

Don't think it's my month to be honest. X


----------



## mojo86

Hi ladies do you mind if I join? I am either 4 or 5 dpo today. Not many symptoms really just loads of creamy cm, heavy but not sore bbs and pretty tired but I was nightshift at beginning of week so could be that!! Sending loads of baby dust to all of you xxx


----------



## nzjade

Hi ladies,

Hope it's OK that I join you. I had M/C on June 5th and first period following M/C on 8th July. I'm about 6 dpo (approx as I don't do temp charting or anything). Only 'symptom' so far is sore nipples which I had during my 1st pregnancy in May. AF due on August 5th so am going to try and wait until the 8th August to test if AF hasn't arrived by then. 

xx


----------



## CherylC3

Welcome girls lets hope we get some BFPs in here.. :dust:

Well this morning I was sick :sick: so hubby thinks I'm preggars. I wish. Xx


----------



## amjon

nzjade said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope it's OK that I join you. I had M/C on June 5th and first period following M/C on 8th July. I'm about 6 dpo (approx as I don't do temp charting or anything). Only 'symptom' so far is sore nipples which I had during my 1st pregnancy in May. AF due on August 5th so am going to try and wait until the 8th August to test if AF hasn't arrived by then.
> 
> xx

I MC our MMC on June 4 also. I'm really thinking I may be pregnant again. I'm getting similar symptoms to last time I conceived. :)


----------



## whispersof3

Morning ladies!! One day closer to testing! Believe today is day 6! Still not much difference in me except being exhausted took two naps yesterday then in bed by 11 and dint wake up till 930 this morning. Man was i crabby last night felt like the worst pms ever. Oh well today i am back to normal and still no real signs :( fx crossed for everyone!!


----------



## Spicychick10

Like Cheryl, I kind of feel like this isn't my month either. It feels like af is coming early. (this is tmi) this pain woke me up this morning, I had to go to the bathroom bad! With a mixture of strong cramps. It was horrible! I feel ok now but the cramps im getting get strong in the morning :(. I'm only 3-4 dpo but I feel like any minute af is going to come. I also got slight sore boobs. Under my right arm its kind of sore now. That's it for now. Still have everything else I've been feeling. What about you ladies?


----------



## sweet_leigh

I feel as though I may be out too. I caved & took a test today even though I'm 7dpo max... bfn of course but I strangely feel better, like I got it out of my system and can wait another week to test.

Yesterday I had not one symptom, nada. Today I got nauseous while driving, which is very unusual, but it only lasted about 10 minutes and I didn't get sick. Now my heartburn is back after eating spicy food... damn my hotsauce addiction! I'm still hopeful because of the spotting & heartburn, but I give a bfp less than a 40% chance of happening now, sigh


----------



## CherylC3

7dpo way too early to test Hun lol... I was sick this morning and have slight twinges like niggles so I'm hoping yet his is all gd not to mention my :holly: are killing me and my face is soo greasy. Xx


----------



## Callie A

Hi Ladies :)

I am too, 3DPO.
I think im going to test on the 10th Aug (soooo far away lol) i will wait, as i have tested before now and got a BFN-and i dont like it at all-its such a downer feeling :(

I would love to become TTC buddies with you all and keep in touch on how we are all going-with tests symptoms and everything else this rollercoaster will send us on :)

My partner and I have been TTC for just 1 month now. Came off the pill june 30th. Got a light AF for 5 days on the 3rd july.
So im currently on CD28-i have no idea when to expect my next AF (if it is an average cycle-it will be due....tomorrow ...eeek!!

But i usually get really bad cramps B4 and during AF-nothing yet....

Symtpoms i have been getting over the past week or so are:
dizzy spells
nausea at bout 10am lol
boobs are bigger!! DP likes that haha
nipples sore, bigger and more lumps on them,and also looked bunched up too
lost my appetite for a couple of days, but now so hungry!!
OMG-never gone to the toilet so much before lol almost every hour-of not every 2. I usually only go twice in my working hours.
And get quite tired towards 2pm..
Also getting bit more wind-bottom, then normal

For a week, i got light pinching cramps..changing from left to right sides..

They stopped the day before yesterday, and last night i got a heavier pinch in my right side-ovary area...so im hoping its not AF turning up...Its gone today tho ..who knows!!

Look foward to talking with you all more soon :)


----------



## nzjade

amjon said:


> nzjade said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope it's OK that I join you. I had M/C on June 5th and first period following M/C on 8th July. I'm about 6 dpo (approx as I don't do temp charting or anything). Only 'symptom' so far is sore nipples which I had during my 1st pregnancy in May. AF due on August 5th so am going to try and wait until the 8th August to test if AF hasn't arrived by then.
> 
> xx
> 
> I MC our MMC on June 4 also. I'm really thinking I may be pregnant again. I'm getting similar symptoms to last time I conceived. :)Click to expand...

Sorry to hear of your loss Amjon. Sounds like we are in a similar boat. I'm a bit nervous about possibly being pg so soon after M/C, feel like I haven't grieved over the lost bubba yet, but I would still be over the moon if I was pg. :flower: How are you feeling?


----------



## whispersof3

Good morning beauties! Hope you all got your 8 hrs! I believe today is day 7! Another day closer. Still not feeling that hopefull only thing thats different is im exhausted but i dont think that symptom counts for me as i have a job a husband a 4 yr old and a 2 yr old....grrr. One weird thing is the water in the shower hurt my right nip last night but not my left???? Of course that could be from a number of things since we are kinda roudy and i ma have gotten hit there and didnt notice. Hmmmm the crazy things that catch your attention during this time. Good luck ladies! How is everyone feeling?


----------



## CherylC3

I'm ok same symtoms, I really don't kno was sicky this morning testing on sun wot about u?xx


----------



## gardenlove

Temp dip and a little spotting today at 6 dpo. I was backpacking this weekend, which kept me happily distracted. I hope my temp pops back up tomorrow! If it does pop back up I really don't think I'll be able to wait until 14 dpo. Last time I got a faint bfp, it was 5 days after implantation, I think.


----------



## gardenlove

nzjade said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope it's OK that I join you. I had M/C on June 5th and first period following M/C on 8th July. I'm about 6 dpo (approx as I don't do temp charting or anything). Only 'symptom' so far is sore nipples which I had during my 1st pregnancy in May. AF due on August 5th so am going to try and wait until the 8th August to test if AF hasn't arrived by then.
> 
> xx

Hi nzjade,
I also had a m/c in June (19th). Tough. I haven't had a period since then, but think I am 6 dpo now. My AF is due around Aug 8th, but the 7th will be 14 dpo, so I'll probably test then. It's so tough to wait! Hoping things go well for you this month! :flower:


----------



## whispersof3

Gardenlove thats great! I have only had slight spotting with my teo pregnancies that stuck. I wont be to hopeful formyself unless i get that also. Soo good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## whispersof3

Cheryl knowing me i wll start testing on friday till af comes. My cycles are still kinda screwy from getting off the bc so af is anywhere from 28 to 31 days. Hope u get ur bfp this cycle!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thanks but can't help but feel out this month. Xx


----------



## Spicychick10

Hey ladies! I'm 4-5 dpo and still have been getting on and off cramps(and twinges), backaches, headaches, waves of nausea. Last night and today my bbs have been a bit sore and on the sides too. I still feel out. I feel like my body is playing a trick on me and I'm going to get af soon. I don't want to get my hopes up :(


----------



## whispersof3

Aww cheryl i wish u with all the morning sickess, swollen feet, heart burn, sore leaky boobs, moodiness, and stretch marks of the whole world!


----------



## sweet_leigh

Hey girls. The more I think about it the more I believe my spotting was from ovulation- which is not necessarily a bad thing because we bd'd 3 & 1 nights before. Feeling symptomless today, though. hope i'm not out. will be testing thursday the 2nd with a frer & fmu :thumbup:


----------



## sweet_leigh

whispersof3 said:


> Aww cheryl i wish u with all the morning sickess, swollen feet, heart burn, sore leaky boobs, moodiness, and stretch marks of the whole world!

:dohh::dance: LOL! well said! i do too!


----------



## amjon

nzjade said:


> amjon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nzjade said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope it's OK that I join you. I had M/C on June 5th and first period following M/C on 8th July. I'm about 6 dpo (approx as I don't do temp charting or anything). Only 'symptom' so far is sore nipples which I had during my 1st pregnancy in May. AF due on August 5th so am going to try and wait until the 8th August to test if AF hasn't arrived by then.
> 
> xx
> 
> I MC our MMC on June 4 also. I'm really thinking I may be pregnant again. I'm getting similar symptoms to last time I conceived. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear of your loss Amjon. Sounds like we are in a similar boat. I'm a bit nervous about possibly being pg so soon after M/C, feel like I haven't grieved over the lost bubba yet, but I would still be over the moon if I was pg. :flower: How are you feeling?Click to expand...

I'm doing okay. DH and I took the MMC much easier than our stillborn in December. We're just ready to have a LO at home.


----------



## traceyAndLee

hello, lady's im on my 2WW 
3dpo 

been getting on and off cramps(and twinges), backache cud just be me overthink stuff lol :) best of luck to you all


----------



## gardenlove

Thanks for the well wishes, whispersof3. Sadly the spotting was AF. Hopefully that at least means that my body is back to normal after the m/c in June. Good luck to you!


----------



## amjon

I was going to test this morning (7DPO) and forgot, so I waited until I came home. I think I can imagine a line there. :) If I hold it just the right way and squint there is the faintest of lines. DH says he thinks he can see it to. I'm hoping it's not just wishful thinking. I'll try again in the morning and see if it's a more defined line and not one we almost have to imagine. LOL (Though I usually can't even imagine one when it's not BFP, so I'm hopeful.)


----------



## amjon

gardenlove said:


> Thanks for the well wishes, whispersof3. Sadly the spotting was AF. Hopefully that at least means that my body is back to normal after the m/c in June. Good luck to you!

I didn't O before AF after my MC either (according to FF), so maybe it's a good thing she's getting out of the way so you can get back to normal. Good luck for next month. :thumbup:


----------



## whispersof3

Im sorry garden :( im sure i will be here with you next month too!


----------



## babysiew

i am at 4dpo today and i m not experiencing any symptoms but yet i am impatient and tested... of cos its negative... sigh


----------



## Spicychick10

traceyAndLee said:


> hello, lady's im on my 2WW
> 3dpo
> 
> been getting on and off cramps(and twinges), backache cud just be me overthink stuff lol :) best of luck to you all

I've been feeling those same things too for the last week and a half lol along with some other things. I'm 5-6 dpo now. Baby dust to you!!


----------



## babysiew

i dont even feel anything... hahaha


----------



## Spicychick10

Hope everything is going great for you ladies! I'm 5-6 dpo and I've still been feeling the same symptoms. Off and on cramps (with twinges), lower backaches, headaches, and more bb soreness. Today i got some v pains and around pelvic. In the mornings I wake up with stronger cramps but then it feels better afterwards. I don't know if that means anything or is a symptom but that's what make me believe that I'm out this month. :( what about you ladies? :)


----------



## babysiew

Spicychick10 said:


> Hope everything is going great for you ladies! I'm 5-6 dpo and I've still been feeling the same symptoms. Off and on cramps (with twinges), lower backaches, headaches, and more bb soreness. Today i got some v pains and around pelvic. In the mornings I wake up with stronger cramps but then it feels better afterwards. I don't know if that means anything or is a symptom but that's what make me believe that I'm out this month. :( what about you ladies? :)

sounds promising. Good luck and baby dust!


----------



## Spicychick10

babysiew said:


> Spicychick10 said:
> 
> 
> Hope everything is going great for you ladies! I'm 5-6 dpo and I've still been feeling the same symptoms. Off and on cramps (with twinges), lower backaches, headaches, and more bb soreness. Today i got some v pains and around pelvic. In the mornings I wake up with stronger cramps but then it feels better afterwards. I don't know if that means anything or is a symptom but that's what make me believe that I'm out this month. :( what about you ladies? :)
> 
> sounds promising. Good luck and baby dust!Click to expand...

Thanks, you too! How many dpo are you? :)


----------



## nzjade

gardenlove said:


> nzjade said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope it's OK that I join you. I had M/C on June 5th and first period following M/C on 8th July. I'm about 6 dpo (approx as I don't do temp charting or anything). Only 'symptom' so far is sore nipples which I had during my 1st pregnancy in May. AF due on August 5th so am going to try and wait until the 8th August to test if AF hasn't arrived by then.
> 
> xx
> 
> Hi nzjade,
> I also had a m/c in June (19th). Tough. I haven't had a period since then, but think I am 6 dpo now. My AF is due around Aug 8th, but the 7th will be 14 dpo, so I'll probably test then. It's so tough to wait! Hoping things go well for you this month! :flower:Click to expand...

Hi Gardenlove, 
Sorry to hear about your m/c, and AF :( :flow: Keep in touch next month, I'm sure I'll be joining you!


----------



## babysiew

Spicychick10 said:


> babysiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spicychick10 said:
> 
> 
> Hope everything is going great for you ladies! I'm 5-6 dpo and I've still been feeling the same symptoms. Off and on cramps (with twinges), lower backaches, headaches, and more bb soreness. Today i got some v pains and around pelvic. In the mornings I wake up with stronger cramps but then it feels better afterwards. I don't know if that means anything or is a symptom but that's what make me believe that I'm out this month. :( what about you ladies? :)
> 
> sounds promising. Good luck and baby dust!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, you too! How many dpo are you? :)Click to expand...


I should ovulated around Thurs/Fri, so I count myself as 4dpo...


----------



## Spicychick10

babysiew said:


> Spicychick10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babysiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spicychick10 said:
> 
> 
> Hope everything is going great for you ladies! I'm 5-6 dpo and I've still been feeling the same symptoms. Off and on cramps (with twinges), lower backaches, headaches, and more bb soreness. Today i got some v pains and around pelvic. In the mornings I wake up with stronger cramps but then it feels better afterwards. I don't know if that means anything or is a symptom but that's what make me believe that I'm out this month. :( what about you ladies? :)
> 
> sounds promising. Good luck and baby dust!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, you too! How many dpo are you? :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I should ovulated around Thurs/Fri, so I count myself as 4dpo...Click to expand...


Yea, I ovulated around Wednesday or Thursday so that's why I say I'm 5-6 dpo. But I had been feeling ovulation symptoms the Friday before and still feeling them. I don't know if it means anything. Have you felt anything? :)


----------



## traceyAndLee

YES i did it went the GYM 15 mins run 1 mile

FEEL GOOD!!! woop 

how is everone doing today?

Me in good mood - new me new diet drop some dress sizes


----------



## babysiew

Spicychick, I did have ovulation symptoms... my nipples were sore and i have cramps, then it disappeared. right now I am not having any symptoms


----------



## CherylC3

I'm 8dpo symtoms

Sore bbs
Still spotty
Loads cm
Feel like bubbles down there like something's going on but not quite cramps 

Who knows I hate the 2ww 5 days till I test. Xx


----------



## Jacobnmatty

I'm 5dpo, have cramps which feel sharp at times, pull and tug feeling.
No sore ( . ) ( . ) yet and they always rock hard before AF
Due 7-9 Aug (usually 14 day LP but last month was 11)


----------



## Spicychick10

babysiew said:


> Spicychick, I did have ovulation symptoms... my nipples were sore and i have cramps, then it disappeared. right now I am not having any symptoms

Our bodies can be so deceiving. Some women can feel every symptom and end up pregnant while others can feel no symptoms and also end up pregnant. Why does it have to be so confusing! Lol :wacko:


----------



## mojo86

Hi ladies how are you all? Hope you are all having the lovely blue skies and warm weather I am having today! Its sooo nice outside puts you in a such a better mood lol! I am either 6/7dpo today.

Symptoms so far:
spotty forehead
bloated
tender bbs 
few wee niggles

Nothing very promising tbh and most of these could be put down to increasing progesterone which happens after ov anyway. Still, im staying positive this month!! The only thing making me think I may be this month is the dreams I have been having the past few nights. Been having some horrible dreams and like 3 different dreams per night. OH said last night I just sat straight up and screamed STOP IT! Then went back to sleep lol. I dont remember this but remember my dream was horrible as my friend had died :( not sure if this can be related to hormones?? 
Anyways baby dust to you all xx


----------



## whispersof3

Good morning ladies. Pretty sure im 8 dpo. Feel fine except exhausted, having a hard time waking up. And a weird feeling in my lower pack, not painful, feels like i slept over a balloon or something. Well hope u all have an easier time then me of waking up!


----------



## sweet_leigh

Good morning! BFN today- i don't know why i can't resist testing. I tell myself all day that I *wont* tomorrow, then I wake up & run right to the restroom! No real symptoms other than growing BBs, which is my tell tale sign of AF. sighh


----------



## CherylC3

Ooh I for got about the vivid dreams I'm having too lol..

Mojo 86 where in Scotland are u frm??xx


----------



## Dawkinsmummy

hi im only 1-2 dpo lol i been getting mild cramps last night and today, ive got 2 babies already a girl who is 11months old on tuesday, and a so who is 26 months. but id love my son to have a brother...so here i am again,,,trying to conceive x goodluck ladies

p.s im using cbfm, ive tried clomid too, it didnt work for me but i conceived a baby naturally the month after i stopped, but at 12 week scan they said the baby died at 6 weeks, so i left empty, then got pregnant next month, and had my healthy baby boy, then 5 months later even managed to conceive my daughter by sucking up the sperm out of a plastic cup lol lol lol with a syringe and inseminating it myself as hubby had bad back lol, ive lost 2 babies so far before my two were born,just a note to the ladies i never ever had sore boobs wen i was pregnant, ever,my symptoms with my healthy pregnancy were period pains, so strong i put a pad on thinking any second i will come on, but day by day nothing,nothing,nothing, then a +bfp at 10dpo ,dont panik if your boobs arent sore, it doesnt mean your out this month, goodluck ,xx

i dtd the 2 days before my peak, which was fri , the peak day 1 was sunday,dtd then at midnight,then peak day 2 monday..no sex.. now got mild cramps.but absolutely NO mucus, its dry as the sand in a desert down there :haha:
:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## babysiew

good luck and baby dust to all!


----------



## lovely_mom

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me joining with you all for the 2ww. I am new to the forum and I really wanted some support as I don't understand a thing that's going on with me :D. I had my ovulation around 22- 26/27. And I am 4-5 dpo, here we go with my symptoms:

nausea , stabbing pain on my left bbs, twinges on my lower abdomen, occational pinchin pain on lower back, thirsty(only yday and today). I am not sure whether I should consider these my symptoms of pregnancy or just my normal symptoms before periods :( Have any of you had similar symptoms.


----------



## sweet_leigh

lovely_mom said:


> Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me joining with you all for the 2ww. I am new to the forum and I really wanted some support as I don't understand a thing that's going on with me :D. I had my ovulation around 22- 26/27. And I am 4-5 dpo, here we go with my symptoms:
> 
> nausea , stabbing pain on my left bbs, twinges on my lower abdomen, occational pinchin pain on lower back, thirsty(only yday and today). I am not sure whether I should consider these my symptoms of pregnancy or just my normal symptoms before periods :( Have any of you had similar symptoms.

Welcome! I have had twinges on & off in my abdomen since day one. & I can relate to the THIRST. Oh man, I've been drinking gallons a day, I didn't even think about it being a symptom though! Hmm... I wish I had nausea, I'd feel more optimistic! :thumbup:


----------



## Kismat026

LadyBugTX said:


> Hi I'd love to join you ladies! I'm 4dpo today. I've been ttc for 15 months and this is my first cycle with clomid and IUI. Definitely the toughest tww so far. So I have been sorta gassy :blush: lately and have had sensitive nipples for a few days. But the craziest thing I have had a seriously itchy scalp all day and felt itchy all over too. I think I must be going crazy! :winkwink: Also my tummy feels sort of upset tonight.
> Fx for everyone here!

Hi ladies: I'm pretty much in the same boat as you. I'm 7dpiui or 6dpiui since i had 2 back to back last week. I'm having weird twinges in my tummy, lower back pain, pains that go through my right thigh, and definately gassy. i don't know what to think of these signs, but we'll just go with the flow. i've been on edge for the last 2 days and my hormones are going just bonkers.


----------



## mojo86

CherylC3 said:


> Ooh I for got about the vivid dreams I'm having too lol..
> 
> Mojo 86 where in Scotland are u frm??xx

Have you been having strange dreams too? I had such a bad night last night and then was awake at 5am :( I think hormones can cause this during luteal phase but not completely sure? I am from just outside Edinburgh, I see a FS at the royal infirmary at little france. Where are you??


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah very strange dreams lol... I'm near Glasgow Hun take it ur 26 with ur name?? How many dpo ar u? When u testing??Xx


----------



## mojo86

Yeah im 26 been ttc since Oct 2010. Had an HSG this month so hoping it may have made a difference [-o&lt; I am either 6 or 7 dpo today not 100% tbh. I dont usually test nowadays I just wait and see if AF shows and if she didnt I would then do a test. What about you? How old are you? When you planning to test? xx


----------



## traceyAndLee

hope you don't mind me joining with you all for the 2ww. (BTW)
i know what my backache is walking everywhere, 
twinges on my left side were the ept was last time i hope it just coz of the sex we bin having (tmi) 

best of lcuk to you all 
Tracey x


----------



## CherylC3

I'm 26 hubbys 38 been ttc since may last yr started OPKs in jan and fell pg straight away then after my 1st proper af fell pg again but the 2 ended in mcs so hoping for 3rd time lucky I'm 8dpo and testing on sun...x


----------



## mojo86

CherylC3 said:


> I'm 26 hubbys 38 been ttc since may last yr started OPKs in jan and fell pg straight away then after my 1st proper af fell pg again but the 2 ended in mcs so hoping for 3rd time lucky I'm 8dpo and testing on sun...x

Sorry to hear about your m/cs :( My fingers are xd this is 3rd time lucky for you!! Did you have symptoms in tww with the other pregnancies?? x


----------



## CherylC3

I never noticed cos I just used the OPKs then waited for af didn't symtom spot so I hav kept a diary this cycle to compare with. X


----------



## whispersof3

Holy cow talk about MOODINESS! not sure if its stress or what but got so mad at work i almost walked out. very unlike me. how u all feeling? still no real IM PREGNANT signs :( so still thinking im out :( talked to my hubby this morning and he said all happily. "well i guess we just need more practice. and hunny, i will happily practice everday till we get it right, even if it takes years!" it was sweet i know but still wasnt what i wanted to hear today. grrr moods...


----------



## sweety_p

sweet_leigh said:


> lovely_mom said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me joining with you all for the 2ww. I am new to the forum and I really wanted some support as I don't understand a thing that's going on with me :D. I had my ovulation around 22- 26/27. And I am 4-5 dpo, here we go with my symptoms:
> 
> nausea , stabbing pain on my left bbs, twinges on my lower abdomen, occational pinchin pain on lower back, thirsty(only yday and today). I am not sure whether I should consider these my symptoms of pregnancy or just my normal symptoms before periods :( Have any of you had similar symptoms.
> 
> Welcome! I have had twinges on & off in my abdomen since day one. & I can relate to the THIRST. Oh man, I've been drinking gallons a day, I didn't even think about it being a symptom though! Hmm... I wish I had nausea, I'd feel more optimistic! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Sweet_leigh, Thanks. I am not sure whether to consider my nausea good thing or bad. Last month I had even more pronounced nausea and I got my AF :devil: . So this month I am being cautiously hopeful. :(. I am scared that I am jus seeing/feeling things since I am expecting so much :sigh: Good luck for you !


----------



## sweety_p

and by the way I Am the lovely_mom user. I could'nt login to my account for some reaosn, I have contacted the admin let see.


----------



## Spicychick10

whispersof3 said:


> Holy cow talk about MOODINESS! not sure if its stress or what but got so mad at work i almost walked out. very unlike me. how u all feeling? still no real IM PREGNANT signs :( so still thinking im out :( talked to my hubby this morning and he said all happily. "well i guess we just need more practice. and hunny, i will happily practice everday till we get it right, even if it takes years!" it was sweet i know but still wasnt what i wanted to hear today. grrr moods...

Oh man I've been feeling moody and cranky today! I've been trying to contain myself but I really just want to explode on someone LOL! And I'm sure your hubby wouldn't mind to keep on going, my hubby would say the same thing haha. But let's hope this cycle is our cycle! :happydance:


----------



## Spicychick10

CherylC3 said:


> I'm 26 hubbys 38 been ttc since may last yr started OPKs in jan and fell pg straight away then after my 1st proper af fell pg again but the 2 ended in mcs so hoping for 3rd time lucky I'm 8dpo and testing on sun...x

I'm so sorry about your mc's :( hopefully 3rd times a charm :hugs:


----------



## whispersof3

Lol spicy people are telling me its the heat but ive been in ac all day so dont think thats it. I just cant wait till hubb graduates so i can quit my job and be a sahm...if you excuse me, i am ging to wonder into my day dreams....ahhhhh


----------



## kristyrich

Hi guys can I join?

I think I am 6dpo (pretty sure), I actually havent got many signs at all apart from being gassy and my cervix is high and closed again (odd for me) its usually low because I have a tilted uterus. I had some sharp pulling pains this morning in my right side that went through my hip and down my leg but thats gone now. Its so weird, last cycle and i had every sign but ended up with af. This time pretty much nothing? Goodluck to everybody with their BFP!! Oh and also I should wait till next monday to test but think I'll start earlier because I just cant help myself! lol


----------



## kristyrich

Just as I wrote that pulling pain in my right side has gone it has decided to come back,lol


----------



## whispersof3

Hope the pain goes away so you can get some good sleep!


----------



## Callie A

Hi All,

Hope everyone's been holding out on those tests..until its the right day-nothing worse than seeing that (negative) or one line only :(

I am now 5DPO and i dont seem to be getting those pinching pains anymore...maybe a niggle once a day..
Still peeing 100times a day haha
getting very dizzy spells-when i get up and start walking...
i have wind..i dont usually lol
so hungry-especially morning times
And in the night times..and when its cold-my nipples are so sore-even for my clothes to rub past them :(
And im sooo tired!!

Anyways, FX for all who have they're test days coming up soon. I am going to wait mine out til monday (when i will be 10DPO) if BFN i will do another wednesday and friday....

BABY DUST!!!!!


----------



## Aquiss18

I'm 5DPO and I have sore boobs (mainly nipples) I'm really tired and I had a wave of nausea when I ate something, really thought I was going to vomit, and my cervix feels closed.

Also had Sharp pains in lower tummy yesterday at 4DPO so painful I had to stop and only last 30 seconds at the most.


Trying for baby #1
Cycle #1
CD19


----------



## Spicychick10

whispersof3 said:


> Lol spicy people are telling me its the heat but ive been in ac all day so dont think thats it. I just cant wait till hubb graduates so i can quit my job and be a sahm...if you excuse me, i am ging to wonder into my day dreams....ahhhhh


Hahaha!! 

Yea I've been in ac too so I doubt it's the heat LOL.


----------



## Spicychick10

Callie A said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope everyone's been holding out on those tests..until its the right day-nothing worse than seeing that (negative) or one line only :(
> 
> I am now 5DPO and i dont seem to be getting those pinching pains anymore...maybe a niggle once a day..
> Still peeing 100times a day haha
> getting very dizzy spells-when i get up and start walking...
> i have wind..i dont usually lol
> so hungry-especially morning times
> And in the night times..and when its cold-my nipples are so sore-even for my clothes to rub past them :(
> And im sooo tired!!
> 
> Anyways, FX for all who have they're test days coming up soon. I am going to wait mine out til monday (when i will be 10DPO) if BFN i will do another wednesday and friday....
> 
> BABY DUST!!!!!

Hey :) did you get cramping? I had cramping for like a week and a half and now (at 5-6 dpo) they feel lighter. It's more like twinges and sharp pains on the sides and pelvic area. I'm testing the day af is due on aug 10. I want to avoid seeing af because I think it's more painful seeing a bfn than af. How long have you been trying?


----------



## Callie A

Spicychick10 said:


> Callie A said:
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Hope everyone's been holding out on those tests..until its the right day-nothing worse than seeing that (negative) or one line only :(
> 
> I am now 5DPO and i dont seem to be getting those pinching pains anymore...maybe a niggle once a day..
> Still peeing 100times a day haha
> getting very dizzy spells-when i get up and start walking...
> i have wind..i dont usually lol
> so hungry-especially morning times
> And in the night times..and when its cold-my nipples are so sore-even for my clothes to rub past them :(
> And im sooo tired!!
> 
> Anyways, FX for all who have they're test days coming up soon. I am going to wait mine out til monday (when i will be 10DPO) if BFN i will do another wednesday and friday....
> 
> BABY DUST!!!!!
> 
> Hey :) did you get cramping? I had cramping for like a week and a half and now (at 5-6 dpo) they feel lighter. It's more like twinges and sharp pains on the sides and pelvic area. I'm testing the day af is due on aug 10. I want to avoid seeing af because I think it's more painful seeing a bfn than af. How long have you been trying?Click to expand...

Hi Spicychick10,

Yes, i had a whole list of symptoms-on here somewhere lol probly right at the start of this thread haha

But yes, i have had cramping for the last week or so..every now throughout the day and it would swap from left side, to right side. 
Just after O (27thjuly), i got very sharp pinching pain in my right ovary area...and then it dulled down a bit..had almost no pain yesteray, but today (5DPO) just a small twinging pinching pain in my right side again...

I only just stopped taking the pill at the end of june and got a light period for 5 days, on 3rd july..

Private message if you would like to keep in touch :)
As its so easy to loose people in these threads lol
Il add you :)

You Aquiss and i are similar in our times..
We are looking to test on monday (we will be 10DPO) if nothing shows up i will try aain wednesday..and friday...

Here's hoping...

FX & Baby Dust to us all :)


----------



## Aquiss18

I've had the pinching pains too mainly on my left but my right as well, it comes and goes all day, Yesterday I had a sharp/cramping type pain in my lower belly focused more to my left side but boy did it hurt I was almost tearing up only lasted 30 seconds, Implantation cramp maybe? I'm only 5DPO unless I ovulated 2 days before hand in which case my Fiancee and I didn't even try and my other period diary was correct! Confusseeed.


----------



## CherylC3

Hoping for some BFPs in here symtoms are all sounding gd..cx

I'm testing on sun 13dpo. Xx


----------



## Spicychick10

Aquiss18 said:


> I've had the pinching pains too mainly on my left but my right as well, it comes and goes all day, Yesterday I had a sharp/cramping type pain in my lower belly focused more to my left side but boy did it hurt I was almost tearing up only lasted 30 seconds, Implantation cramp maybe? I'm only 5DPO unless I ovulated 2 days before hand in which case my Fiancee and I didn't even try and my other period diary was correct! Confusseeed.

Me 2! I had the twinge/pinching pains mostly on my left side but also on my right. Lately I've gotten some sharp pains here and there all around my lower abdomen. Even on the sides of my belly button. Near my hip areas and pelvic. I don't know, I've been a mess LOL. I've gotten lotiony white cm (sorry tmi) last night and tonight. Less during the day. But it's been getting more at night. I find it so weird. Now that it's Wednesday, I'm 6-7 dpo. I really hope we all get our bfp!!! :happydance:


----------



## nzjade

Good morning ladies! (Although it's good evening for me, being on the opposite side of the world to most of you). 

How is everyone feeling today? I have absolutely no symptoms at the moment, but I had no symptoms with my pregnancy in May either (except for 3 days of sore nipples around 7 dpo) so when I had a BFP in May I couldn't believe my eyes as I had expected morning sickness and the works. But I talked to my Mum and she said she had no pregnancy symptoms the whole time while pregnant with me and my brother. So there is still hope for those of us who have no symptoms. I did just go for a run and had a pain in left bb the whole time, but that was probably just stitch! xx :flow: :flow: :flow:


----------



## Spicychick10

CherylC3 said:


> Hoping for some BFPs in here symtoms are all sounding gd..cx
> 
> I'm testing on sun 13dpo. Xx

Yea me 2. Baby dust to all of us!:flower: I'm testing 13-14 dpo(aug 8-9)


----------



## Spicychick10

Callie A said:


> Spicychick10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Callie A said:
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Hope everyone's been holding out on those tests..until its the right day-nothing worse than seeing that (negative) or one line only :(
> 
> I am now 5DPO and i dont seem to be getting those pinching pains anymore...maybe a niggle once a day..
> Still peeing 100times a day haha
> getting very dizzy spells-when i get up and start walking...
> i have wind..i dont usually lol
> so hungry-especially morning times
> And in the night times..and when its cold-my nipples are so sore-even for my clothes to rub past them :(
> And im sooo tired!!
> 
> Anyways, FX for all who have they're test days coming up soon. I am going to wait mine out til monday (when i will be 10DPO) if BFN i will do another wednesday and friday....
> 
> BABY DUST!!!!!
> 
> Hey :) did you get cramping? I had cramping for like a week and a half and now (at 5-6 dpo) they feel lighter. It's more like twinges and sharp pains on the sides and pelvic area. I'm testing the day af is due on aug 10. I want to avoid seeing af because I think it's more painful seeing a bfn than af. How long have you been trying?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Spicychick10,
> 
> Yes, i had a whole list of symptoms-on here somewhere lol probly right at the start of this thread haha
> 
> But yes, i have had cramping for the last week or so..every now throughout the day and it would swap from left side, to right side.
> Just after O (27thjuly), i got very sharp pinching pain in my right ovary area...and then it dulled down a bit..had almost no pain yesteray, but today (5DPO) just a small twinging pinching pain in my right side again...
> 
> I only just stopped taking the pill at the end of june and got a light period for 5 days, on 3rd july..
> 
> Private message if you would like to keep in touch :)
> As its so easy to loose people in these threads lol
> Il add you :)
> 
> You Aquiss and i are similar in our times..
> We are looking to test on monday (we will be 10DPO) if nothing shows up i will try aain wednesday..and friday...
> 
> Here's hoping...
> 
> FX & Baby Dust to us all :)Click to expand...

Sounds like we've had the same symptoms lol and that sounds great! I'll send Aquis a request too. If we get bfp's we should all be bump buddies! :flower:


----------



## babysiew

nzjade said:


> Good morning ladies! (Although it's good evening for me, being on the opposite side of the world to most of you).
> 
> How is everyone feeling today? I have absolutely no symptoms at the moment, but I had no symptoms with my pregnancy in May either (except for 3 days of sore nipples around 7 dpo) so when I had a BFP in May I couldn't believe my eyes as I had expected morning sickness and the works. But I talked to my Mum and she said she had no pregnancy symptoms the whole time while pregnant with me and my brother. So there is still hope for those of us who have no symptoms. I did just go for a run and had a pain in left bb the whole time, but that was probably just stitch! xx :flow: :flow: :flow:

ur post is like a light shine upon me haha
i m so worried reading all the good symptoms
i dont have any at 5dpo... :(


----------



## Spicychick10

Ugh I've been getting light heartburn and acid reflux now. Blahh..I hope this is the real deal.


----------



## babysiew

Spicychick10 said:


> Ugh I've been getting light heartburn and acid reflux now. Blahh..I hope this is the real deal.

it will be... hugs and baby dust


----------



## Spicychick10

babysiew said:


> Spicychick10 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh I've been getting light heartburn and acid reflux now. Blahh..I hope this is the real deal.
> 
> it will be... hugs and baby dustClick to expand...

Thanks! You too! (we'll all be lucky with our bfp)But Watch you be one of the lucky ones who feels no symptoms at all and ends up with bfp and a symptomless pregnancy lol


----------



## Aquiss18

Realized how annoyed I was gettin at DF I but his head off while cooking tea, told him he ruined it... Gah... So irritated tonight! :(


----------



## babysiew

Spicychick10 said:


> babysiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spicychick10 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh I've been getting light heartburn and acid reflux now. Blahh..I hope this is the real deal.
> 
> it will be... hugs and baby dustClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks! You too! (we'll all be lucky with our bfp)But Watch you be one of the lucky ones who feels no symptoms at all and ends up with bfp and a symptomless pregnancy lolClick to expand...

My first pregnancy back in 2008, I do not have any symptoms at all. I only discovered I was pregnant after my AF was late for 1 week. I have no morning sickness at all. But every pregnancy is different. 

Throwing abundance of baby dust around!


----------



## Spicychick10

babysiew said:


> Spicychick10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babysiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spicychick10 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh I've been getting light heartburn and acid reflux now. Blahh..I hope this is the real deal.
> 
> it will be... hugs and baby dustClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks! You too! (we'll all be lucky with our bfp)But Watch you be one of the lucky ones who feels no symptoms at all and ends up with bfp and a symptomless pregnancy lolClick to expand...
> 
> My first pregnancy back in 2008, I do not have any symptoms at all. I only discovered I was pregnant after my AF was late for 1 week. I have no morning sickness at all. But every pregnancy is different.
> 
> Throwing abundance of baby dust around!Click to expand...

Wow you see! That's amazing lol either way, symptoms or no symptoms, that bfp is what is more important lol aaahhh I can't wait! Ok let me not get my hopes up...:blush:
:hugs:


----------



## Spicychick10

Aquiss18 said:


> Realized how annoyed I was gettin at DF I but his head off while cooking tea, told him he ruined it... Gah... So irritated tonight! :(

Haha! I bit dh head off too today LOL! I was furious when the curtain rod came down while I went to move the shower curtain. Hehe :blush: I asked him why would it fall?? He told me to calm down and if I was ok. lol


----------



## sweety_p

babysiew said:


> nzjade said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! (Although it's good evening for me, being on the opposite side of the world to most of you).
> 
> How is everyone feeling today? I have absolutely no symptoms at the moment, but I had no symptoms with my pregnancy in May either (except for 3 days of sore nipples around 7 dpo) so when I had a BFP in May I couldn't believe my eyes as I had expected morning sickness and the works. But I talked to my Mum and she said she had no pregnancy symptoms the whole time while pregnant with me and my brother. So there is still hope for those of us who have no symptoms. I did just go for a run and had a pain in left bb the whole time, but that was probably just stitch! xx :flow: :flow: :flow:
> 
> ur post is like a light shine upon me haha
> i m so worried reading all the good symptoms
> i dont have any at 5dpo... :(Click to expand...


My god , I was so down in the morning. I dint have any symptoms, even that I had yday :( I was so worried that I am out this month too... Is it possible to have some symptoms one day and none the other ? Logically it should increase by day right ?! :confused:


----------



## jellyfish24

Hi mind if I join? I believe i am 5 dpo. I dont know why but I have the feeling im out already, I have slight cramping, gassy (sorry tmi) :blush: and pulling pains on my left side ( no idea what that is?).:shrug:


----------



## Aquiss18

I also had a wave of nausea while eating dinner, I honestly think I'll cry of I'm not pregnant after everything I've had the past 5 days!


----------



## Spicychick10

Aquiss18 said:


> I also had a wave of nausea while eating dinner, I honestly think I'll cry of I'm not pregnant after everything I've had the past 5 days!

I've had nausea for the past week. If I'm not pregnant either, I'll be crying with you. :cry:


----------



## Spicychick10

jellyfish24 said:


> Hi mind if I join? I believe i am 5 dpo. I dont know why but I have the feeling im out already, I have slight cramping, gassy (sorry tmi) :blush: and pulling pains on my left side ( no idea what that is?).:shrug:

Hey! Those symptomes sound good for 5dpo :) you never know.


----------



## Aquiss18

I went and got some FRER tonight, I'm so inpatient I wanna test tomorrow morning but I'm now thinking I should wait till Saturday at least Arghh! :(


----------



## Callie A

Spicychick10 said:


> Callie A said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spicychick10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Callie A said:
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Hope everyone's been holding out on those tests..until its the right day-nothing worse than seeing that (negative) or one line only :(
> 
> I am now 5DPO and i dont seem to be getting those pinching pains anymore...maybe a niggle once a day..
> Still peeing 100times a day haha
> getting very dizzy spells-when i get up and start walking...
> i have wind..i dont usually lol
> so hungry-especially morning times
> And in the night times..and when its cold-my nipples are so sore-even for my clothes to rub past them :(
> And im sooo tired!!
> 
> Anyways, FX for all who have they're test days coming up soon. I am going to wait mine out til monday (when i will be 10DPO) if BFN i will do another wednesday and friday....
> 
> BABY DUST!!!!!
> 
> Hey :) did you get cramping? I had cramping for like a week and a half and now (at 5-6 dpo) they feel lighter. It's more like twinges and sharp pains on the sides and pelvic area. I'm testing the day af is due on aug 10. I want to avoid seeing af because I think it's more painful seeing a bfn than af. How long have you been trying?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Spicychick10,
> 
> Yes, i had a whole list of symptoms-on here somewhere lol probly right at the start of this thread haha
> 
> But yes, i have had cramping for the last week or so..every now throughout the day and it would swap from left side, to right side.
> Just after O (27thjuly), i got very sharp pinching pain in my right ovary area...and then it dulled down a bit..had almost no pain yesteray, but today (5DPO) just a small twinging pinching pain in my right side again...
> 
> I only just stopped taking the pill at the end of june and got a light period for 5 days, on 3rd july..
> 
> Private message if you would like to keep in touch :)
> As its so easy to loose people in these threads lol
> Il add you :)
> 
> You Aquiss and i are similar in our times..
> We are looking to test on monday (we will be 10DPO) if nothing shows up i will try aain wednesday..and friday...
> 
> Here's hoping...
> 
> FX & Baby Dust to us all :)Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like we've had the same symptoms lol and that sounds great! I'll send Aquis a request too. If we get bfp's we should all be bump buddies! :flower:Click to expand...



Yes, if / when that bfp comes around, bump buddies for sure


----------



## Aquiss18

My cervix is for sure closed so hoping that's a good sign, perhaps a tiny tiny tiny amount iran not even enough to really say if it is blood, really wanting to test now! :(

But for sure bump buddies!


----------



## whispersof3

Good morning ladies! Wow u all must be in completely other places in the world then me. So many posts to read through this morning :) many of you have some great symptoms!! Today i am feeling kinda blah. After yesterday i am hoping i have the sainess of mind to stay at work all day with out getting pissed off. Im 9dpo today and still no great signs...why did i think the first time trying would work? Well i will prbably start testing saturday how about you all? Good luck everyone and hope u get you bfp this month!


----------



## traceyAndLee

:nope:5dpo no symptomes

NO sore boobs, NO sore nipples
Very tired
backache from the gym


----------



## whispersof3

Ugh! Im on break. My back hurts and im tired. This heat is making my stomach turn. But at least im not as cranky today. How is everyone else holding up?


----------



## Missbx

This two week wait is driving me mad I want it to be the 8th allready!! 

Since 5/6dpo I have been getting light cramps And also had some cm it looked like it had a slight yellow tinge to it sorry (tmi) also had a stuffy nose for 1day at 5DPO! Also this afternoon I had a few more cramps!! Hopefully its a sign of a BFP!! 

Good luck to eveyone!! Baby dust!


----------



## traceyAndLee

Missbx said:


> This two week wait is driving me mad I want it to be the 8th allready!!
> 
> Since 5/6dpo I have been getting light cramps And also had some cm it looked like it had a slight yellow tinge to it sorry (tmi) also had a stuffy nose for 1day at 5DPO! Also this afternoon I had a few more cramps!! Hopefully its a sign of a BFP!!
> 
> Good luck to eveyone!! Baby dust!


this is the day AF come for me to cant wait for the 8th to come an go so i know 

best of luck hun xx


----------



## sweet_leigh

Hey girls, how's everyone doing? I'm 7 or 8dpo, my bbs seem to have doubled overnight- which isn't uncommon for AF but they don't hurt one bit which is unusual, typically I'd like to cry every month. I'm a bit cranky today. Also, heaps of EWCM, weird right? It's been creamy every dpo but today it is EW. Sigh. Still too soon to test I'm going nuts


----------



## CherylC3

I'm 9po had 3 toilet trips thru the night had a nosebleed this morning and been having weird sharp pinching pains on and off all day, greasy face and oh yes still the sore :holly:


----------



## Spicychick10

whispersof3 said:


> Good morning ladies! Wow u all must be in completely other places in the world then me. So many posts to read through this morning :) many of you have some great symptoms!! Today i am feeling kinda blah. After yesterday i am hoping i have the sainess of mind to stay at work all day with out getting pissed off. Im 9dpo today and still no great signs...why did i think the first time trying would work? Well i will prbably start testing saturday how about you all? Good luck everyone and hope u get you bfp this month!

Well I kind of go to sleep very late :blush: lol Testing time for everyone is gong to be so nerve-wrecking! :wacko:


----------



## Spicychick10

Last night was horrendous. I don't think I've ever experienced that ever. Remember how I said I was starting get heartburn and acid reflux? Well half an hour before me going to bed, it got worse! It was like heartburn/acid reflux/indigestion/nausea. It was horrible! I kept burping. (tmi but I was gassy :blush:) I thought I was going to throw up. (kind of gross) but it felt like I have food still in my throat and at any minute it could come out. And I ate like 5 hour before going to sleep! I couldn't sleep at all. And when I did fall asleep, I kept waking up in the middle of the night and that pain would return. I have a little of it left now but I was worried. I took a tums too.


----------



## Aquiss18

Felling very confused this morning, I had cramping for a little bit but that's it, my boobs no longer hurt, I think I'm out this month :(


----------



## Spicychick10

Aquiss18 said:


> Felling very confused this morning, I had cramping for a little bit but that's it, my boobs no longer hurt, I think I'm out this month :(

Your not out until af comes! :)


----------



## Dawkinsmummy

with both my healthy pregnancys (ive lost two also) my morning sickness didnt start until 8 weeks pregnant, and i had no sore boobs at all. EVER.and heartburn didnt start until second trimester, so dont worry if you dont feel anything ladies, your not out yet, and the stress of worrying your out will do you no good,x


----------



## Dawkinsmummy

Dont forget your folic acid!


----------



## Callie A

Aquiss18 said:


> Felling very confused this morning, I had cramping for a little bit but that's it, my boobs no longer hurt, I think I'm out this month :(


Thinks positive Aquiss..like the other ladies said...some people dont feel any symptoms...maybe your just having a good day where you feel good.

You're not out til miss AF turns up ...then again some people still get her when they are preg too...

So dont stress, its not good for you
Chin up and look foward to your testing day :)

Baby Dust to you xo


----------



## Spicychick10

Callie A said:


> Aquiss18 said:
> 
> 
> Felling very confused this morning, I had cramping for a little bit but that's it, my boobs no longer hurt, I think I'm out this month :(
> 
> 
> Thinks positive Aquiss..like the other ladies said...some people dont feel any symptoms...maybe your just having a good day where you feel good.
> 
> You're not out til miss AF turns up ...then again some people still get her when they are preg too...
> 
> So dont stress, its not good for you
> Chin up and look foward to your testing day :)
> 
> Baby Dust to you xoClick to expand...


I agree :thumbup:


----------



## whispersof3

Ow! Just got a nasty cramp on my right side. Now its gone. 9dpo today... Hmmm maybe implant? Probably not. Not sure whats up with my mood this month. Normally when not trying i am always secretly hoping now that we are trying I dont think it has happened. wish i was more excited.


----------



## Spicychick10

whispersof3 said:


> Ow! Just got a nasty cramp on my right side. Now its gone. 9dpo today... Hmmm maybe implant? Probably not. Not sure whats up with my mood this month. Normally when not trying i am always secretly hoping now that we are trying I dont think it has happened. wish i was more excited.

You never know!! :)

Today, I've been feeling like crap. My stomach has been feeling uneasy all day. I don't want to eat anything. I don't know of this means anything but it sucks lol feel like barfing at any moment. And still have heartburn with nausea. I think it's too early for this though, right? 6-7 dpo.


----------



## whispersof3

Every pregnancy is different. With my son i had morning sickness and couldnt stand the heat with my daughter i couldn't even tell i was preggo till she started kicking :) though both i had that nasty heart burn. Hope u feel better tmrw!


----------



## Aquiss18

I'm feeling pretty good today I feel a little sick but I've barely had an apatite the last 6 days, wanted to buy something for tea from the shops last night but the more I thought about it the less I wanted it, I'm being hopefully and praying, I'm getting out the house tonight to get this off my mind, I keep telling myself it's normal for symptoms to stop, I see it this way if I'm not obviously it wasn't our month and we get to try again next month, you can always make TTCing fun!


----------



## whispersof3

Thats a great way to look at it :) im just in a all way funk. Nothing seems fun or interesting to me. My poor family is getting the worst of it. I think i need a massage and a good 12 hrs of sleep.


----------



## Aquiss18

So testing got the better of me as my cheapies arrived, I took one an it looked negative to me so left it came back to it and there is I mean the superest faintest line, if you hold it to the light very simalar colour as the control line, I'm taking it as a negative, but it's given me my hope back!


----------



## Aquiss18

I'm going to upload it for the fun of it, but i'm unsure, not getting my hopes up but yeah.

It's super faint I can see it in person but on a photo its s hard to see it.


----------



## CherylC3

Ooh upload upload I wanna see it. Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Yesterday I had on and off sharp pinching pains so my fingers are well crossed lol...cx

And this morning 10 dpo had another 3 trip to the bathroom thru the night.
Took another ic looked neg but I think I can see a shadow but time will tell I won't upload cos u can't see it in the pic. X


----------



## Aquiss18

if anyone can mess around with it and see if they can get the true colour or what not, I'm now like omg I'm only 6DPO that's why I'm taking at as negative, unless I'm correct in the fact I ovulated 2 days prior. 

View attachment 451809


----------



## Aquiss18

Mines super hard to see but what I negative it on my phone you can see it's nearly the same colour as the control line, but I've had this happen before so I'm taking it as a negative!


----------



## CherylC3

God tht looks like a line to me wait and test on sat or sun again and see if it gets darker. Xx


----------



## Aquiss18

I thought so too I'll be testing Saturday


----------



## CherylC3

I'm testing on sun too... Im trying to be neg about being pg so if I'm not I've not got my hopes up, there's been so many times I've said my pg then bfn. Xx


----------



## Aquiss18

Ive had a faulse positive before so I'm not going to get my hopes up


----------



## CherylC3

Let's hope we hav gd lines on sun :)


----------



## Aquiss18

I know I'm excited haha can't come soon enough!


----------



## Callie A

Aquiss18 said:


> if anyone can mess around with it and see if they can get the true colour or what not, I'm now like omg I'm only 6DPO that's why I'm taking at as negative, unless I'm correct in the fact I ovulated 2 days prior.
> 
> View attachment 451809


OMG Aquiss!! I think I can see a faint line there... Have another go in a couple of days and see how you go 

So happy for you!!
Can't wait!

Callie xo


----------



## Spicychick10

Aquiss18 said:


> if anyone can mess around with it and see if they can get the true colour or what not, I'm now like omg I'm only 6DPO that's why I'm taking at as negative, unless I'm correct in the fact I ovulated 2 days prior.
> 
> View attachment 451809

I totally see a line! Aaahhh!!!


----------



## Aquiss18

Starting to think 2 nights ago that pain was implantation AHHH that would make me 8DPO!


----------



## Spicychick10

So I'm 7-8 dpo now and seems like all my symptoms have gone. Well, I still have headaches and slight sore bbs. I don't get cramps or twinges where my uterus is. It's more on the sides but it's occasional. So I don't really count that as a symptom. I don't know. I was starting to feel positive and now I'm not so sure. :( hope you guys get your bfp!!


----------



## Aquiss18

I'm really hoping now, I'm shakey and scared, omg... I have to keep reminding myself not to get excited, I hope you girls get a BFP, I think I'll be sad if you don't!


----------



## Aquiss18

Forgot to mention as well, I feel super bloated today and sick, I can't even stomach food, I'm about to try and eat but the thoughts making me feel worse, the pre natal vitamins I'm taken apparently make morning sickness or nausea worse, I just feel so ful like I've eaten way to much, I only tested cause I had this feeling I was 2 day more DPO, i feel horrible, because I want you ladies to get BFP!


----------



## kristyrich

Aquiss18 said:


> if anyone can mess around with it and see if they can get the true colour or what not, I'm now like omg I'm only 6DPO that's why I'm taking at as negative, unless I'm correct in the fact I ovulated 2 days prior.
> 
> View attachment 451809

I took the same type of test three times today and had three very similar lines to yours. I hope its the start of both our BFP!
I'm only 7 or 8dpo so its pretty early.


----------



## traceyAndLee

itchy nipples dont know if this is anythin to get hopes up 6/7dpo 

@Aquiss18 looks good to me fc for you


----------



## nzjade

traceyAndLee said:


> Missbx said:
> 
> 
> This two week wait is driving me mad I want it to be the 8th allready!!
> 
> Since 5/6dpo I have been getting light cramps And also had some cm it looked like it had a slight yellow tinge to it sorry (tmi) also had a stuffy nose for 1day at 5DPO! Also this afternoon I had a few more cramps!! Hopefully its a sign of a BFP!!
> 
> Good luck to eveyone!! Baby dust!
> 
> 
> this is the day AF come for me to cant wait for the 8th to come an go so i know
> 
> best of luck hun xxClick to expand...

Hi girls, 

I'm also going to test on the 8th! Although AF is due on the 5th, sometimes my cycles are a few days longer than I expected. Let's make it our mission to hold out until the 8th and no earlier! I nearly tested today (approx 11dpo) but the thought of seeing a BFN made me stop. :flow: :flower:


----------



## nzjade

Aquiss18 said:


> if anyone can mess around with it and see if they can get the true colour or what not, I'm now like omg I'm only 6DPO that's why I'm taking at as negative, unless I'm correct in the fact I ovulated 2 days prior.
> 
> View attachment 451809

Aquiss18 I am sure I can see an outline of a second line there. Exciting!!! :flower: 

Off the topic - why is your name Aquiss18? I only ask because I am an Aquarian and my birthday is on the 18th so thought yours might be the same reason! :hugs:


----------



## Aquiss18

My names got no real meaning to it I liked the name and when I joined this site I was 18 and I only joined because I got pregnant but resulted in a chemical pregnancy, but I'm excited too I'm feeling some pinching/niggling pains in my uterus ATM hoping for a BFP Saturday!


----------



## nzjade

Well it's a cool name nonetheless! :)

Good luck! Keep us updated :flow:


----------



## Aquiss18

Thanks lovely, I'm wishing baby dust to the rest of you, I hope we all get our BFP this weekend/next week


----------



## whispersof3

Wow aquiss thats super exciting i would say more but im running late for work. Just wanted u to know im cheering for ya!


----------



## sweety_p

Hello all ladies, How are you all? Its so frustrating to wait .. and one day I feel so positive and the next day all the doubt creep in :( Some day I have way too many symptoms and the next day nothing. I am 6dpo. I don't get any promising symptoms so I am not sure whether I am still in or not ... oh got this 2ww is so frustrating and stressing me out.


----------



## jellyfish24

sweety_p said:


> Hello all ladies, How are you all? Its so frustrating to wait .. and one day I feel so positive and the next day all the doubt creep in :( Some day I have way too many symptoms and the next day nothing. I am 6dpo. I don't get any promising symptoms so I am not sure whether I am still in or not ... oh got this 2ww is so frustrating and stressing me out.

Hi! I am 7DPO and i have had cramping and pulling but its stopped now. I think its right what all the other ladies say on here, you're not out until AF shows. 2ww is very annoying though! lol


----------



## sweety_p

jellyfish24 said:


> sweety_p said:
> 
> 
> Hello all ladies, How are you all? Its so frustrating to wait .. and one day I feel so positive and the next day all the doubt creep in :( Some day I have way too many symptoms and the next day nothing. I am 6dpo. I don't get any promising symptoms so I am not sure whether I am still in or not ... oh got this 2ww is so frustrating and stressing me out.
> 
> Hi! I am 7DPO and i have had cramping and pulling but its stopped now. I think its right what all the other ladies say on here, you're not out until AF shows. 2ww is very annoying though! lolClick to expand...

Hi, Yes, Thats true , but still :( I too have cramping on and off. The problem is,I had tablets to postpone my AF on April and May . And since then, I had some strange symptoms after my Ovulation:( So I couldn't count anything as a symptom for Pregs because I had the same symptoms for the past two months and I have had my AF :(.


----------



## jellyfish24

aw really? the symptoms for af and pg (I've heard) are so similar anyway! have you been ttc long?


----------



## divineparadis

FF says I'm 3dpo today and wow the TWW is really a killer... of my focus!
I am experiencing sore throat, a mild cough, bloat, pelvic and lower abdomen pains..

anyone with me?


----------



## sweety_p

Jelly fish , Not long, this my 3rd cycle :) How about you ? I am super bloated today with lower left back pain and occasional cramp right in the middle of my abdomen. no spotting yet . Most people are usually tired, but me super energetic :) Well, that's me...

Is any one having sudden chills and goosebumps ?!


----------



## traceyAndLee

cant wait for the 8th to come and go so i know if AF coming or not lol 
cramps on and of but think it all in my head im over thinking evething,
just trying to stay "COOL" hahaha 

@divineparadis - TWW is really a killer i know how your feeling im about 6/7dpo best of luck hun fc for you 

@sweety_p - just try not to think bad about anything keep positive hun best of lcuk to you fc

I'm wishing baby dust to the rest of you, I hope we all get our BFP 


hope your all well 
Tracey


----------



## sweety_p

traceyAndLee said:


> cant wait for the 8th to come and go so i know if AF coming or not lol
> cramps on and of but think it all in my head im over thinking evething,
> just trying to stay "COOL" hahaha
> 
> @divineparadis - TWW is really a killer i know how your feeling im about 6/7dpo best of luck hun fc for you
> 
> @sweety_p - just try not to think bad about anything keep positive hun best of lcuk to you fc
> 
> I'm wishing baby dust to the rest of you, I hope we all get our BFP
> 
> 
> hope your all well
> Tracey


HI Tracey , 

Thanks ! Yes I am really trying :) I don't want to read in to each and every symptoms but I really can't help lol . I end up googling for the symptoms. So much for my 'no I'm not going to read all my body's reaction/preemtion' lol.


----------



## Aquiss18

So, I tested again this morning, I couldn't wait and i wanted to see and I got this! EEEEP! it seems the more it dries the dark it's getting but there is no mistaking this line in person! I'm so excited I took 3 tests 2 were pretty much the same but the FR was negative which i assumed it would be but i think I'm PREGNANT! ;D

View attachment 452221


----------



## Aquiss18

I'm so exited I'm nervous and I'm taking it with care as I'm so early I'm only not even 3 weeks yet (According to my due date calculator), I'm so early I'm shocked I'm even getting Positive tests!


----------



## sweet_leigh

my increased CM is gone today, tomorrow will be 4 or 5 days before AF is set to arrive so i'm going to take a FRER. not getting my hopes up TOO high but i'd love to see a faint line! 

congrats Aquiss that line looks great! test again tomorrow!


----------



## Aquiss18

I'm now second guessing my ovulation date and that would mean DF and I weren't even trying to get pregnant... I wasn't expecting it to happen this month, I'm scared, I'm not even 3 weeks according to a Due date Calculator, I'm shocked as to why I'm getting positive tests!


----------



## whispersof3

Wow that is very amazing! Congrats!!


----------



## traceyAndLee

Aquiss18 said:


> So, I tested again this morning, I couldn't wait and i wanted to see and I got this! EEEEP! it seems the more it dries the dark it's getting but there is no mistaking this line in person! I'm so excited I took 3 tests 2 were pretty much the same but the FR was negative which i assumed it would be but i think I'm PREGNANT! ;D
> 
> View attachment 452221

Congrats!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Spicychick10

Aquiss18 said:


> So, I tested again this morning, I couldn't wait and i wanted to see and I got this! EEEEP! it seems the more it dries the dark it's getting but there is no mistaking this line in person! I'm so excited I took 3 tests 2 were pretty much the same but the FR was negative which i assumed it would be but i think I'm PREGNANT! ;D
> 
> View attachment 452221

Yayyyy!!!


----------



## Aquiss18

I'm so excited, early days though, I think i'm going to wait till Wednesday before going to get blood drawn so those positives have time to darken!


Also DF can see the line too so it's so not in my head... ;D


----------



## Horseluvr

Not sure how this is all done as this is my very first time to do this kind of thing. But I've been reading this thread since the 27th, and decided I should post. I had a miscarriage an July 17th and bled for about 3-4 days. I went to the drs about 8 days after and my blood work showed a level of 15. The next day I took a hot and it was negative. On CD 11 I felt extremely heavy in my abdomen, my bbs were tight and hurt and I had (sorry TMI) cm that was creamy and stretched out of me to the toilet. I thought I had ovulated ( I don't chart temp or anything). That was Friday the 27th, but on Sunday I had the ewcm but abdomen and bbs didn't hurt as much, so I figured my ovulation day was Sunday. My Dh and I DTD every other day ever since I stopped bleeding ( I was very early pregnant, essentially if I had not tested I would have thought it was AF because it fell on my week. So I think I am 4 dpo Monday and tuesday I felt super heavy in my abdomen almost like throbbing, bbs hurt slightly, Wednesday felt 100% normal, today I have these tiny throbs on the left side down low on my abdomen for about 10 minutes or so. My DH actually just went to get me. https just to confirm a negative so if by the time I actually test for a pregnancy I will know it ais a new one instead of the left over from the m/c. I have NEVER been so nuts about this! I am online HOURS looking at everyone else's symptoms and waiting for the day to test for a BFP and trying to learn how to tweak! Imam so sorry for the book...lol...but I feel like I am going NUTS! I hope everyone gets their BFP! Lots of baby dust!


----------



## Spicychick10

Hey ladies! I still don't feel a whole lot. Still have those annoying headaches and occasional sore bbs. I've gotten some weird things going on around my uterus area. It's not cramps or anything. Idk what to call it. But something was going on. Feel super bloated! Still getting a couple cramping on the sides(mostly left). And waves of nausea. Usually before I eat and after lol. Don't really have an appetite for anything. The last couple days I haven't been able to sleep. Could be stress, not sure. Oh and still gassy(tmi :blush:). Burping a lot. How r u guys doing?? :)


----------



## Aquiss18

Spicychick10 said:


> Hey ladies! I still don't feel a whole lot. Still have those annoying headaches and occasional sore bbs. I've gotten some weird things going on around my uterus area. It's not cramps or anything. Idk what to call it. But something was going on. Feel super bloated! Still getting a couple cramping on the sides(mostly left). And waves of nausea. Usually before I eat and after lol. Don't really have an appetite for anything. The last couple days I haven't been able to sleep. Could be stress, not sure. Oh and still gassy(tmi :blush:). Burping a lot. How r u guys doing?? :)

Well last night I couldn't eat tea yesterday afternoon i had nausea, I'm cramping/aching in my lower back again today, boobs no longer hurt, and Spicychick10 that test yesterday was taken around 12:30pm so I'm thinking maybe I'm 3week2days or something I think I Ovulated early! But if I'm getting darker BFP on Tuesday I'm off to have a blood test done! I ope you and Callie get your BFP This week along with everyone else!


----------



## whispersof3

Hey horselvr welcome! Sorry about the mc :( hopefully this will be the month for your sticky bean!!


----------



## Aquiss18

Spicychick10 said:


> Hey ladies! I still don't feel a whole lot. Still have those annoying headaches and occasional sore bbs. I've gotten some weird things going on around my uterus area. It's not cramps or anything. Idk what to call it. But something was going on. Feel super bloated! Still getting a couple cramping on the sides(mostly left). And waves of nausea. Usually before I eat and after lol. Don't really have an appetite for anything. The last couple days I haven't been able to sleep. Could be stress, not sure. Oh and still gassy(tmi :blush:). Burping a lot. How r u guys doing?? :)

That was my one main symptom I don't want anything to eat what so ever and I've had a few waves where I thought I was going to vomit, I'm hungry but I couldn't think of anything worse then food, I don't feel/want anything it's really annoying!


----------



## iwantabub

I am 3 days po .... and I haven't r really had any symptoms... when I went to the bathroom yesterday I had a bit of light brown but only the tiniest bit when I wiped... also had a wave .pf nausea for about 5 mins yesterday then went away. 

This is my first month off the pill and I was feeling crampy and bloated all the way up to my O which I was really crampy on my left side then since then nothing... 

Stupid me took a test this morning and of course it was negative... I'm so so anxious as this is the first time trying after I had a miscarriage 3 years ago and I'm so worried I won't get pregnant.

Baby dust to all of you and good luck!!!! I am praying every day for a happy and healthy bubba to grace us with their presence. Xoxox


----------



## Spicychick10

Aquiss18 said:


> Spicychick10 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I still don't feel a whole lot. Still have those annoying headaches and occasional sore bbs. I've gotten some weird things going on around my uterus area. It's not cramps or anything. Idk what to call it. But something was going on. Feel super bloated! Still getting a couple cramping on the sides(mostly left). And waves of nausea. Usually before I eat and after lol. Don't really have an appetite for anything. The last couple days I haven't been able to sleep. Could be stress, not sure. Oh and still gassy(tmi :blush:). Burping a lot. How r u guys doing?? :)
> 
> Well last night I couldn't eat tea yesterday afternoon i had nausea, I'm cramping/aching in my lower back again today, boobs no longer hurt, and Spicychick10 that test yesterday was taken around 12:30pm so I'm thinking maybe I'm 3week2days or something I think I Ovulated early! But if I'm getting darker BFP on Tuesday I'm off to have a blood test done! I ope you and Callie get your BFP This week along with everyone else!Click to expand...

I hope we get our bfp's too!! And everyone else! Aaahhhh!!! So nerve-wrecking! I'll be really disappointed if i dont because this cycle feels different than the others (but still confusing lol). Some days I feel so sure, others I totally feel out. I guess we'll see next Wednesday and if af arrives.


----------



## Aquiss18

Spicychick10 said:


> Aquiss18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spicychick10 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I still don't feel a whole lot. Still have those annoying headaches and occasional sore bbs. I've gotten some weird things going on around my uterus area. It's not cramps or anything. Idk what to call it. But something was going on. Feel super bloated! Still getting a couple cramping on the sides(mostly left). And waves of nausea. Usually before I eat and after lol. Don't really have an appetite for anything. The last couple days I haven't been able to sleep. Could be stress, not sure. Oh and still gassy(tmi :blush:). Burping a lot. How r u guys doing?? :)
> 
> Well last night I couldn't eat tea yesterday afternoon i had nausea, I'm cramping/aching in my lower back again today, boobs no longer hurt, and Spicychick10 that test yesterday was taken around 12:30pm so I'm thinking maybe I'm 3week2days or something I think I Ovulated early! But if I'm getting darker BFP on Tuesday I'm off to have a blood test done! I ope you and Callie get your BFP This week along with everyone else! Click to expand...
> 
> I hope we get our bfp's too!! And everyone else! Aaahhhh!!! So nerve-wrecking! I'll be really disappointed if i dont because this cycle feels different than the others (but still confusing lol). Some days I feel so sure, others I totally feel out. I guess we'll see next Wednesday and if af arrives.Click to expand...

I just want my line to big bright and totally 100% yep thats POSITIVE but there faint but atleast they are there thats all that matters, tomorrow can't come soon enough then the next day, I just wanna see that solid dark pink line.


----------



## Spicychick10

Aquiss18 said:


> Spicychick10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquiss18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spicychick10 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I still don't feel a whole lot. Still have those annoying headaches and occasional sore bbs. I've gotten some weird things going on around my uterus area. It's not cramps or anything. Idk what to call it. But something was going on. Feel super bloated! Still getting a couple cramping on the sides(mostly left). And waves of nausea. Usually before I eat and after lol. Don't really have an appetite for anything. The last couple days I haven't been able to sleep. Could be stress, not sure. Oh and still gassy(tmi :blush:). Burping a lot. How r u guys doing?? :)
> 
> Well last night I couldn't eat tea yesterday afternoon i had nausea, I'm cramping/aching in my lower back again today, boobs no longer hurt, and Spicychick10 that test yesterday was taken around 12:30pm so I'm thinking maybe I'm 3week2days or something I think I Ovulated early! But if I'm getting darker BFP on Tuesday I'm off to have a blood test done! I ope you and Callie get your BFP This week along with everyone else! Click to expand...
> 
> I hope we get our bfp's too!! And everyone else! Aaahhhh!!! So nerve-wrecking! I'll be really disappointed if i dont because this cycle feels different than the others (but still confusing lol). Some days I feel so sure, others I totally feel out. I guess we'll see next Wednesday and if af arrives.Click to expand...
> 
> I just want my line to big bright and totally 100% yep thats POSITIVE but there faint but atleast they are there thats all that matters, tomorrow can't come soon enough then the next day, I just wanna see that solid dark pink line.Click to expand...

Ok let us know!!! :happydance:


----------



## kaydee.girl

Hello everyone! I'm a newbie here. Didn't read the whole thread, but I thought I'd jump in :)
I've been off bc for about 5 months, but hubby was gone for 3. Got on for 2 weeks, then off again. Who knows what that did to my cycle?? Anyways, right now, I'm 4-5 dpo...the only thing I've felt was lower back pain (which I always get during AF) and been pretty emotional...not much CM, although I'm not very familiar with how I usually am yet. I just started keeping track :) Good luck to you all!


----------



## MyMiniMonk

Hi ladies, I just wanted to jump in because I need some feedback during my TWW.
First I would like to say that I am so sorry for all of your MC's :( I wish you all the best of luck, baby dust, and sticky beans. 

So I am not sure when I O'd. I had cramping on one side on the 19th. We BD every other night for 2 weeks, the 19th falling in the middle of that.
On Friday, July 27 and on Saturday, July 28 I slight spotting. (TMI ALERT!!) By slight I mean it was mixed in with globs of CM. Then nothing until yesterday (Weds). I was busy all day and in the evening I noticed a teensy bit of it again. Always the same, pinkish-brownish mixed in with a lot of creamy, almost snot-like, white CM. 
I have been extremely tired, no matter how much sleep I get. 
My BB's were a little sore off and on, and today nothing at all. 
I have no appetite at all. Nothing sounds good, but when I'm hungry I feel a little nauseous. 
I took a FRER today at 4pm, but I had to force myself to pee. I just had to know. I got a BFN :( Was it too soon? I didn't think it would be, and I was so certain.

I'm so upset because this is 8 years and now 6 months since we stopped using BC and it's always the same. BFN every time. 
But could it have been too early? I've never had that spotting, and I thought for certain it was implantation bleeding. Now I'm afraid to test again because I just can't handle another BFN.
Any suggestions? Should I test with FMU? Should I just consider myself out for this month?


----------



## kristyrich

Aquiss18 said:


> So, I tested again this morning, I couldn't wait and i wanted to see and I got this! EEEEP! it seems the more it dries the dark it's getting but there is no mistaking this line in person! I'm so excited I took 3 tests 2 were pretty much the same but the FR was negative which i assumed it would be but i think I'm PREGNANT! ;D
> 
> View attachment 452221

Hi hun, I definately think might be pregnant as I was using the same tests and your lines are slightly darker than mine. I tested again this morning but only got a very very faint line. I tested again this arvo with an frer thinking it probably wouldnt show anything but got a BFP! Good luck to you!!:hugs:


----------



## Aquiss18

FR showed nothing for me my sister had a look and agreed I'm pregnant, I'm going to test again tomorrow, starving hungry but no apatite, and having hot flushes, 100% sure I'm pregnant my family know, there super excited, so I'm going to make a drs appointment for next week providing I get a darker positive, tomorrow or Monday! I'm super tired as well, but cograts!! I'm due April 20th 13 days after my 20th birthday!


----------



## kristyrich

Aquiss18 said:


> FR showed nothing for me my sister had a look and agreed I'm pregnant, I'm going to test again tomorrow, starving hungry but no apatite, and having hot flushes, 100% sure I'm pregnant my family know, there super excited, so I'm going to make a drs appointment for next week providing I get a darker positive, tomorrow or Monday! I'm super tired as well, but cograts!! I'm due April 20th 13 days after my 20th birthday!

Thanks, I will keep checking to see how you go.What a fantastic birthday present that would be!! I had my son on mothers day. Best mothers day present ever. :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

After my shadow on a cheapie yesterday i tested today and look
 



Attached Files:







frer.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 75


----------



## Aquiss18

Yay!!! Congrats


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks hun when u testing again??xx


----------



## Spicychick10

CherylC3 said:


> After my shadow on a cheapie yesterday i tested today and look

Wow!! :happydance: Congrats!!! I so hope I get to join you girls!


----------



## Aquiss18

Tomorrow and Monday, I'm hopin for my BFP to be darker, I'm praying I'll have a dark line tomorrow.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw good luck Hun. Xx


----------



## Aquiss18

I'm feeling very unsure now, the more I think about it the less positive they look I know I'm over thinking it but they look almost negative now, I know there super faint I'm just being really inpatient -sigh-


----------



## Aquiss18

I feel horrible and regret telling my mother I'm pregnant she tol my brother who told my SIL who's been trying for ages to get pregnant I'm pregnant, now she's upset at me... Gah... :l


----------



## kristyrich

Aquiss18 said:


> I feel horrible and regret telling my mother I'm pregnant she tol my brother who told my SIL who's been trying for ages to get pregnant I'm pregnant, now she's upset at me... Gah... :l

Hun thats awaful, you should not feel guilty in any way. I understand that people try for ages and it doesnt happen and I hope that they all get their BFP. They deserve it. But I think it's awful to make someone feel bad because they fell pregnant quicker or before them. I understand their anger and hurt when they have been trying to longer but it doesnt give anyone a right to diss someone because they are pregnant. I'm quite sure anyone who is pregnant doesnt want to rub it in someones face so they shouldnt be nasty. But please don't feel bad. You deserve a huge congratulations and support. So congratulations hun and dont let any one stress you out or put you down.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Aquiss18

Thanks hun I feel a lot better, I'm hoping for darker lines tomorrow feeling sick ATM, seems afternoon/night is when i feel sick the most I feel as if I could vomit and having some pains on my right side.. But other then that im fine


----------



## sweety_p

Callie A said:


> Aquiss18 said:
> 
> 
> if anyone can mess around with it and see if they can get the true colour or what not, I'm now like omg I'm only 6DPO that's why I'm taking at as negative, unless I'm correct in the fact I ovulated 2 days prior.
> 
> View attachment 451809
> 
> 
> 
> OMG Aquiss!! I think I can see a faint line there... Have another go in a couple of days and see how you go
> 
> So happy for you!!
> Can't wait!
> 
> Callie xoClick to expand...

Hey Aquiss, I definitely see one too :D Congrats to you ... :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Aquiss18

Thanks love I'm a bit unsure untill I get that dark BFP but I'm excited.


----------



## kristyrich

Aquiss18 said:


> Thanks hun I feel a lot better, I'm hoping for darker lines tomorrow feeling sick ATM, seems afternoon/night is when i feel sick the most I feel as if I could vomit and having some pains on my right side.. But other then that im fine


sounds exactly like me. pains in right side 
( it feels like a stitch) I havent really felt sick. Hoping its darker tomorrow for u/ i bet it will be. :) xx


----------



## sweety_p

Aquiss18 said:


> Thanks love I'm a bit unsure untill I get that dark BFP but I'm excited.

You will ... be strong :)


----------



## Aquiss18

It's funny because I ovulated in my left side I think it's just strain and such, I think my nausea is more the fact I have no apatite to eat there for I'm barley eating.


----------



## sweety_p

Well, Even in my case I had strong pain on my left(hip?!) when I Ovulated and I have the same grinding pain on both my left and right :confused: And I have more pain n my back than in my abdomen. And i had such a chill spells & goosebumps .. I was shivering. All mixed signals :dohh:. I am 7po and I have approx. 8 days for my AF. I think I will go crazy by then :D


----------



## Aquiss18

I had pain both sides and my back hurts so bad, I've had pretty much no pain in my abdomin and I'm pregnant so, hope that's a good sign to you!

Btw instead of chills I have hot flushes.


----------



## sweety_p

Yeah , I am finding every reason to be hopeful :D I know, I say to myself not to be tooo exited/hopeful.. but God it's difficult


----------



## Aquiss18

I know having those super faint positives I'm excited, but not getting to excited as your not safe untill atleast 12 weeks, I just tried eating now I feel sick and wanna vomit, I have a feeling I'm going to have horrible morning sickness :(


----------



## sweety_p

Aquiss18 said:


> I know having those super faint positives I'm excited, but not getting to excited as your not safe untill atleast 12 weeks, I just tried eating now I feel sick and wanna vomit, I have a feeling I'm going to have horrible morning sickness :(


I was told by one of my friend, if you have the prenatals (means all essential vitamins esp. vit.B5) you wouldn feel morning sickness .. But I think it depends on person... Take care.


----------



## Aquiss18

I'm taken them but I'm staking Swisse pregnancy ultivive and apparently they make morning sickness worse, see how I go for a little while but if I'm getting to sick I'll change vitamins


----------



## sweety_p

:bfp:Aquiss18, Yes, Seems a good plan :) 
All the best for you. All the good lucks to all of you who are all going to test this Weekend :) :BFP: Mine, I have to wait until I return from my trip :)


----------



## jellyfish24

CherylC3 said:


> Thanks hun when u testing again??xx

Many Congratulations! :thumbup:


----------



## whispersof3

Good morning preggos and maybe soon to be preggos! I think my grumpiness is over :) i am pretty sure im out but im good with that. Both my children were spring babies i would love a summer or fall baby. I would love to go swimming with a belly :) so i wish u all a wonderful 9 months! Btw i took vitamins the whole time i was pregnant and none affected how much ms i had switching pills just changed how much iron i could taste. Hph! Congrats again!


----------



## Aquiss18

Well ladies I'm off to bed, I'm extremely tired, testing again tomorrow, a little annoyed my SIL is trying to tell me I'm not pregnant, to wait and see and telling me my sisters bitching about me, yeah cause that makes me feel so much better... There's no mistaking those lines! Even my fiancée agrees! Grrr I'm annoyed.


----------



## mojo86

Congrats Aquiss and Cheryl!! Well done ladies hope you both have a happy and healthy 9 months!! I am 9 or 10dpo today still having symptoms but will see what the weekend brings I am due AF 7th or 8th!! Good luck to the rest of you ladies my fingers are xd for you all!! xxx


----------



## Dawkinsmummy

Aquiss18 said:


> Well ladies I'm off to bed, I'm extremely tired, testing again tomorrow, a little annoyed my SIL is trying to tell me I'm not pregnant, to wait and see and telling me my sisters bitching about me, yeah cause that makes me feel so much better... There's no mistaking those lines! Even my fiancée agrees! Grrr I'm annoyed.


when i was pregnant i did a clearblue digital that will defo pick it up if u are hun, and i did £1 shop tests that were faint + until i was 8 weeks pregnant, i left themin the wee doble the time and they get a bit darker x


----------



## Spicychick10

Aquiss18 said:


> Well ladies I'm off to bed, I'm extremely tired, testing again tomorrow, a little annoyed my SIL is trying to tell me I'm not pregnant, to wait and see and telling me my sisters bitching about me, yeah cause that makes me feel so much better... There's no mistaking those lines! Even my fiancée agrees! Grrr I'm annoyed.


What the heck is her problem? She's so jealous and she doesn't even try to hide it. That's so disrespectful to you and your fiancé. I'm sure that if it was her that got pregnant, you would never act that way with her and everyone would be all over her congratulating her and she'd love it. But since it's you, she's trying to suck all the excitement and happiness of it and it's horrible. 

Anyways sorry for going off lol...have you tried testing again?? :flower:


----------



## Spicychick10

Hey ladies!! I'm 8-9 dpo now. Thinking I'm 9 dpo. But anyways. Been feeling a bit more cramps and other weird feelings going on too all around my lower abdomen. lower back is starting to get a bit uncomfortable. Bbs still getting sore off and on. Sometimes I get a sharp pain under them and on the sides and it hurts! But it only lasted like 20 seconds. I don't know how it is for pregnant women. If it's an all day thing or sometimes. Nausea and no appetite for anything. I have to force myself to eat. Bloated, gassy(tmi) I burp so much! Been really thirsty but could be that I'm just not drinking enough water. And those headaches! Lol that's really it. 

I feel out but we'll see. Probably because I've gotten 6 bfns so it's hard to believe that I'll actually get a bfp this cycle. My occasional cramps feel like af is about to start. And that's what scares me. They're stronger in the morning when I wake up. But then goes away. Is that normal for early pregnancy?


----------



## CherylC3

Spicy ur symtoms sound amazing chick wait till ur 11dpo Hun. Xx


----------



## Spicychick10

CherylC3 said:


> Spicy ur symtoms sound amazing chick wait till ur 11dpo Hun. Xx

Thanks. I'm reaalllllyyyy hoping this is it. I do feel different from the other cycles but that can be deceiving. :cry: do u have sore bbs? Are they bad all day or just occasional soreness throughout the day? I ask because I don't usually get sore bbs and I'm having them now but it's occasional throughout the day. It hurts but then it goes away..then it come back. Lol like my cramping and headaches.


----------



## CherylC3

They just hurt when I'm groping them lol. Xx


----------



## Spicychick10

Oh ok haha well that's how it is for me. Doesn't hurt that much but there's soreness :)


----------



## sweety_p

Spicychick10 said:


> Hey ladies!! I'm 8-9 dpo now. Thinking I'm 9 dpo. But anyways. Been feeling a bit more cramps and other weird feelings going on too all around my lower abdomen. lower back is starting to get a bit uncomfortable. Bbs still getting sore off and on. Sometimes I get a sharp pain under them and on the sides and it hurts! But it only lasted like 20 seconds. I don't know how it is for pregnant women. If it's an all day thing or sometimes. Nausea and no appetite for anything. I have to force myself to eat. Bloated, gassy(tmi) I burp so much! Been really thirsty but could be that I'm just not drinking enough water. And those headaches! Lol that's really it.
> 
> I feel out but we'll see. Probably because I've gotten 6 bfns so it's hard to believe that I'll actually get a bfp this cycle. My occasional cramps feel like af is about to start. And that's what scares me. They're stronger in the morning when I wake up. But then goes away. Is that normal for early pregnancy?


Hi spicychick, you sound exactly like me.. I am 7-8dpo. everything same except I had some chill spells and goosebumps yday and a bit of Diarrhea earlier today... but thats jus for a an hour or two.


----------



## sweety_p

sweety_p said:


> Spicychick10 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!! I'm 8-9 dpo now. Thinking I'm 9 dpo. But anyways. Been feeling a bit more cramps and other weird feelings going on too all around my lower abdomen. lower back is starting to get a bit uncomfortable. Bbs still getting sore off and on. Sometimes I get a sharp pain under them and on the sides and it hurts! But it only lasted like 20 seconds. I don't know how it is for pregnant women. If it's an all day thing or sometimes. Nausea and no appetite for anything. I have to force myself to eat. Bloated, gassy(tmi) I burp so much! Been really thirsty but could be that I'm just not drinking enough water. And those headaches! Lol that's really it.
> 
> I feel out but we'll see. Probably because I've gotten 6 bfns so it's hard to believe that I'll actually get a bfp this cycle. My occasional cramps feel like af is about to start. And that's what scares me. They're stronger in the morning when I wake up. But then goes away. Is that normal for early pregnancy?
> 
> 
> Hi spicychick, you sound exactly like me.. I am 7-8dpo. everything same except I had some chill spells and goosebumps yday and a bit of Diarrhea earlier today... but thats jus for a an hour or two.Click to expand...

do you feet a nagin pain right in the middle of you lower abdomen ? jus like UTI? but I dont feel tender or anything jus paining wen Iwalk a bit faster/ stairs... Did any one had similar symptoms? please let me know thanks.


----------



## Aquiss18

I did re test this morning I'll get on the computer an post the picture my tests have gotten slightly darker!! Im now happy to say I'm pregnant!!!!


----------



## Aquiss18

There still faint but a bit darker in person, Tomorrow I plan on doing a FR.

View attachment 452825


That's with no edit, i a sure you ladies the lines are there! and they cam up with in about 1-2 minutes!


----------



## Horseluvr

Yes! I felt like I have an infection. Only for a day then it went away.


----------



## Horseluvr

Opps...still getting the hang of this thing...I was replying to the feeling UTI. Gotta figure out how to reply right.


----------



## Horseluvr

sweety_p said:


> sweety_p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spicychick10 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!! I'm 8-9 dpo now. Thinking I'm 9 dpo. But anyways. Been feeling a bit more cramps and other weird feelings going on too all around my lower abdomen. lower back is starting to get a bit uncomfortable. Bbs still getting sore off and on. Sometimes I get a sharp pain under them and on the sides and it hurts! But it only lasted like 20 seconds. I don't know how it is for pregnant women. If it's an all day thing or sometimes. Nausea and no appetite for anything. I have to force myself to eat. Bloated, gassy(tmi) I burp so much! Been really thirsty but could be that I'm just not drinking enough water. And those headaches! Lol that's really it.
> 
> I feel out but we'll see. Probably because I've gotten 6 bfns so it's hard to believe that I'll actually get a bfp this cycle. My occasional cramps feel like af is about to start. And that's what scares me. They're stronger in the morning when I wake up. But then goes away. Is that normal for early pregnancy?
> 
> 
> Hi spicychick, you sound exactly like me.. I am 7-8dpo. everything same except I had some chill spells and goosebumps yday and a bit of Diarrhea earlier today... but thats jus for a an hour or two.Click to expand...
> 
> do you feet a nagin pain right in the middle of you lower abdomen ? jus like UTI? but I dont feel tender or anything jus paining wen Iwalk a bit faster/ stairs... Did any one had similar symptoms? please let me know thanks.Click to expand...

I felt like that too!


----------



## Spicychick10

sweety_p said:


> sweety_p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spicychick10 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!! I'm 8-9 dpo now. Thinking I'm 9 dpo. But anyways. Been feeling a bit more cramps and other weird feelings going on too all around my lower abdomen. lower back is starting to get a bit uncomfortable. Bbs still getting sore off and on. Sometimes I get a sharp pain under them and on the sides and it hurts! But it only lasted like 20 seconds. I don't know how it is for pregnant women. If it's an all day thing or sometimes. Nausea and no appetite for anything. I have to force myself to eat. Bloated, gassy(tmi) I burp so much! Been really thirsty but could be that I'm just not drinking enough water. And those headaches! Lol that's really it.
> 
> I feel out but we'll see. Probably because I've gotten 6 bfns so it's hard to believe that I'll actually get a bfp this cycle. My occasional cramps feel like af is about to start. And that's what scares me. They're stronger in the morning when I wake up. But then goes away. Is that normal for early pregnancy?
> 
> 
> Hi spicychick, you sound exactly like me.. I am 7-8dpo. everything same except I had some chill spells and goosebumps yday and a bit of Diarrhea earlier today... but thats jus for a an hour or two.Click to expand...
> 
> do you feet a nagin pain right in the middle of you lower abdomen ? jus like UTI? but I dont feel tender or anything jus paining wen Iwalk a bit faster/ stairs... Did any one had similar symptoms? please let me know thanks.Click to expand...

Sometimes I do get that pain! And it kind of does feels like a UTI. It's so confusing lol when I sleep on my belly or lay on my belly, it feels tight or really pressured or something on my lower ab. Hmm...and I've also had some of the runs (sorry way tmi!) the last couple days. But i don't know if it's a pregnancy thing. Don't want to look into to every detail. Aaahhh it's so hard though lol


----------



## Spicychick10

Aquiss18 said:


> There still faint but a bit darker in person, Tomorrow I plan on doing a FR.
> 
> View attachment 452825
> 
> 
> That's with no edit, i a sure you ladies the lines are there! and they cam up with in about 1-2 minutes!

Can't really see it because it's a little blurry and there's a shadow over the tests :shrug:


----------



## Aquiss18

I know, but their there so, I'll try and get a better photo and i'll edit it, you can see them plain as day in person


----------



## Spicychick10

Ok!!! I believe you, Im just saying the photo Isnt that clear :). Aahhhh!! So excited for you!!!!


----------



## Aquiss18

I'm hoping there darker by Monday if not I'll just have to wait till my HCG is stronger 

My period no due for 6 more days anyway so it's super early


----------



## MyMiniMonk

Congrats Aquiss! And don't worry, your SIL (or sister?) will get over it. It's rude of her to even say a word to anyone if she's jealous, and it's rude for anyone to come back to you and tell you. It spoils your happiness, and that's just not right! I've been TTC for over 8 years and just found out that one of my SIL's is pregnant, and I'm very happy for her! It stinks that she wasn't trying and her boyfriend is a scumbag who left her when he found out. Seems like a cruel joke in my TTC story, but she's happy and I am happy for her. I love my nieces and nephews! 
Just relax, have fun, and enjoy every minute of it. Let the haters hate. You can't wait around for her to get pregnant before you. You have a life and you need to live it. The issues are hers and hers alone. 
Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months! Congrats again!


----------



## CherylC3

Aquiss18 said:


> There still faint but a bit darker in person, Tomorrow I plan on doing a FR.
> 
> View attachment 452825
> 
> 
> That's with no edit, i a sure you ladies the lines are there! and they cam up with in about 1-2 minutes!

Mines are like tht I thot they were negative but my frer said different xxx


----------



## Aquiss18

CherylC3 said:


> Aquiss18 said:
> 
> 
> There still faint but a bit darker in person, Tomorrow I plan on doing a FR.
> 
> View attachment 452825
> 
> 
> That's with no edit, i a sure you ladies the lines are there! and they cam up with in about 1-2 minutes!
> 
> Mines are like tht I thot they were negative but my frer said different xxxClick to expand...

Yeah, you can totally see the lines in person, once theyve dried up for a few hours not so much, goin to try a FR tomorrow morning, if faint or nothing I plan on just leaving it for a few days, like I said before periods still 6days away so not expecting it to really so a bright dark positive until next weekend


----------



## Aquiss18

Also, my lines have shown up with in 1-2 minutes.


----------



## Spicychick10

Hey ladies :) how have you been? Any new symptoms??

Sooo I'm 9-10dpo now and I'm laying in bed cuddling my pillow while searching through my phone(hubby works nights and it's 4am for me lol) and I got the WEIRDEST pain on my lower right ab. It was low close to my pubic bone but on the right. It happened 3 times in like 40 minutes and it lasted from 3-5 seconds each time. The first time it happened, i felt a shock of pain going down up to my right knee. I thought "could that be implantation cramping?" so I went to the bathroom and checked my cervix to see if I got implantation bleeding. I didn't realize that I had a lot of cm up there! (really sorry for tmi) but it was kind of lotiony but mostly watery. I was surprised. Having weird bubbly affects below my belly button. And some light pains around my hip areas and around pelvic area. Also have dull cramping going on. 

I really don't want to read too much into this but it's hard to miss this. It was like BAM! Lol well that's about it. Oh and I have some occasional lower back stabbing pains on each side(cant really describe it). Still have off and on headaches and nausea. Don't have an appetite for anything. I almost only ate once today and forced myself to eat something before bed and got an upset stomach afterwards :(. Still bloated and gassy :blush:. Feels like I'm full of air lol ok this post is long enough. Sorry!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw spicy ur next Hun. Xx


----------



## Spicychick10

CherylC3 said:


> Aw spicy ur next Hun. Xx

Really? You think so??? I really hope so! If not then I'm going crazy :wacko: lol how have you been feeling Cheryl?


----------



## CherylC3

Your symtoms are sounding gd Hun... I'm ok I don't think it's real yet trying not to worry about miscarrying again. X


----------



## Dawkinsmummy

i had a weird cramp earlier im now 5dpo or maybe 6 dpo but im going on 5dpo so i am praying mine was an implantation cramp ...i am breastfeeding my 11month old somy periods are al over the place, but for the last 2 months ive got a period 5 days after i ovulated..WHICH IS 2DAY?? but no AF yet :)


----------



## whispersof3

Wow cheryl congrats! Havent seen u in a few days and was wondering about u. Very happy for u! Hope this pregnancy is the best for you that any women as ever had!


----------



## whispersof3

Wow cheryl congrats! Havent seen u in a few days and was wondering about u. Very happy for u! Hope this pregnancy is the best for you that any women as ever had!


----------



## whispersof3

sorry for the double post my phone went insane for a minute.


----------



## traceyAndLee

WHAT a hot day itis .........., how is everone doing?
im very hot went the shops thats about it for me no feeling anythink new today cant wait till the 8th like i keeps say but i cant lol, weigh-in on tuesday see how much iv lost on this celebrity slim, think im doing good at the mo feeling a like hungry today but im ok 


best of luck everone 
Tracey xx


----------



## whispersof3

traceyAndLee said:


> WHAT a hot day itis .........., how is everone doing?
> im very hot went the shops thats about it for me no feeling anythink new today cant wait till the 8th like i keeps say but i cant lol, weigh-in on tuesday see how much iv lost on this celebrity slim, think im doing good at the mo feeling a like hungry today but im ok
> 
> 
> best of luck everone
> Tracey xx



Its actually a bit cooler today but I seem to be doing my best to keep it warm inside with all the dishes and cleaning :( I hope your weigh-in goes great and you loose more than you were hoping! Heat may be a good sign for you, when I was preggo with my son the heat would wipe me out and make me nautious. FX for you!


----------



## traceyAndLee

whispersof3 said:


> traceyAndLee said:
> 
> 
> WHAT a hot day itis .........., how is everone doing?
> im very hot went the shops thats about it for me no feeling anythink new today cant wait till the 8th like i keeps say but i cant lol, weigh-in on tuesday see how much iv lost on this celebrity slim, think im doing good at the mo feeling a like hungry today but im ok
> 
> 
> best of luck everone
> Tracey xx
> 
> 
> 
> Its actually a bit cooler today but I seem to be doing my best to keep it warm inside with all the dishes and cleaning :( I hope your weigh-in goes great and you loose more than you were hoping! Heat may be a good sign for you, when I was preggo with my son the heat would wipe me out and make me nautious. FX for you!Click to expand...

TBH babe im always HOT the sweat runs of my like there no tomorrow i think is mad the way everone say about xmas time how cold it is - im like WHAT nooo its not bin the dr about it just me being a hot girl see if get some of this fat of me will hellp stop me sweating so much


----------



## whispersof3

LOL well if you are preggo through the winter it may be a good thing. I am normally a very cold person but when i was pregnant during the winter I was so hot my husband who is a large man and is always hot kept asking to turn the furnace up because he was cold lol. is the 8th when AF is due or just the first day your going to test?


----------



## traceyAndLee

whispersof3 said:


> LOL well if you are preggo through the winter it may be a good thing. I am normally a very cold person but when i was pregnant during the winter I was so hot my husband who is a large man and is always hot kept asking to turn the furnace up because he was cold lol. is the 8th when AF is due or just the first day your going to test?

the 8th is wen AF is due - just wen the shop agen and this heat is just crazy dont know how im goin to cook in this heat iv got beef to cook as well will take about 1h-30mins to cook and theres veg to do whay did i pick beef today cud of hada nice ham salad :dohh: x


----------



## whispersof3

traceyAndLee said:


> whispersof3 said:
> 
> 
> LOL well if you are preggo through the winter it may be a good thing. I am normally a very cold person but when i was pregnant during the winter I was so hot my husband who is a large man and is always hot kept asking to turn the furnace up because he was cold lol. is the 8th when AF is due or just the first day your going to test?
> 
> the 8th is wen AF is due - just wen the shop agen and this heat is just crazy dont know how im goin to cook in this heat iv got beef to cook as well will take about 1h-30mins to cook and theres veg to do whay did i pick beef today cud of hada nice ham salad :dohh: xClick to expand...

well hopefully after your have tortured yourself with the heat the taste will be worth it! your not going to sneak a test early? that's some amazing will power!


----------



## sweety_p

Hello Everyone, Hope you all having a good weekend... I have one big question :)how early can we test, i usually wait out for my AF and if she desn't show her face then I test the next morning. So , I am 8dpo -9dpo. And the symptoms i had been having : caramping right in the middle of the abdomen and some time on the right sied and some time on the left... (well all over the place lol). its like when I have my Af the first day pain would be exactly similar ... and I always feel wet (oki okie ladies tmi ). back pain,stabbin pain in the hips... I am very hungry .. but couldn't eat more than three /four mouthful and I have stomach runs only in morning (weird right?!).Tired and I loose patience for everything and anything .... ..very occasional n nausea and headache... 

Enough of my history, I am going off for a trip on 8th and I want make sure its okie do all the fun stuff ;) I could be cautious if I know ... Any help please ? thanks everyone.


----------



## traceyAndLee

whispersof3 said:


> traceyAndLee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whispersof3 said:
> 
> 
> LOL well if you are preggo through the winter it may be a good thing. I am normally a very cold person but when i was pregnant during the winter I was so hot my husband who is a large man and is always hot kept asking to turn the furnace up because he was cold lol. is the 8th when AF is due or just the first day your going to test?
> 
> the 8th is wen AF is due - just wen the shop agen and this heat is just crazy dont know how im goin to cook in this heat iv got beef to cook as well will take about 1h-30mins to cook and theres veg to do whay did i pick beef today cud of hada nice ham salad :dohh: xClick to expand...
> 
> well hopefully after your have tortured yourself with the heat the taste will be worth it! your not going to sneak a test early? that's some amazing will power!Click to expand...

Tea was lovly - as for testing early i dont see why... dont know but last time i didnt test till i miss 4 days of AF but yer i dont like to get my hopes up for nothin so i like to wait it out and see how it gos x


----------



## jellyfish24

Hi ladies! I am now 8 or 9 dpo. I've had sore bbs and slight cramping today. Really don't want to read into anything yet af due on 10th. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Horseluvr

jellyfish24 said:


> Hi ladies! I am now 8 or 9 dpo. I've had sore bbs and slight cramping today. Really don't want to read into anything yet af due on 10th. Hope everyone is doing well!

I am either 6dpo or 8dpo. Slightly sore bbs. This morning I went to the restroom (TMI TMI TMI) lol, and as I went I noticed it was tinged slightly red. Then when I wiper I had some bright red blood. I've been panicky cause I m/c my last cycle. Of course I am running every 5 minutes to the bathroom and wiping. Urine now is running clear and slighlty dark yellow which is unusual for me as I am a water drinker.malso the blood when I wipe is kinda watery and has what looks likeEWCM?? In it. Im not supposed to start til the 12th or 13th. Never had this before! Any ideas?? I know I completely m/c and I test neg. neg. about 5 days after, ultrasound also was nothing. I also know I ovulated, my body just showed all the signs. Can you miscarry an implantation or something?? So confused!!


----------



## Horseluvr

Aquiss18 said:


> Also, my lines have shown up with in 1-2 minutes.

Congrats!!! Exciting:)


----------



## Spicychick10

sweety_p said:


> Hello Everyone, Hope you all having a good weekend... I have one big question :)how early can we test, i usually wait out for my AF and if she desn't show her face then I test the next morning. So , I am 8dpo -9dpo. And the symptoms i had been having : caramping right in the middle of the abdomen and some time on the right sied and some time on the left... (well all over the place lol). its like when I have my Af the first day pain would be exactly similar ... and I always feel wet (oki okie ladies tmi ). back pain,stabbin pain in the hips... I am very hungry .. but couldn't eat more than three /four mouthful and I have stomach runs only in morning (weird right?!).Tired and I loose patience for everything and anything .... ..very occasional n nausea and headache...
> 
> Enough of my history, I am going off for a trip on 8th and I want make sure its okie do all the fun stuff ;) I could be cautious if I know ... Any help please ? thanks everyone.

Sweety Ive been feeling those same things too! I'm 9-10 dpo and I'll be testing when I'm 14dpo(aug 9). I don't want to see bfn. Rather wait to see if af comes. I think I had implantation cramping last night. Got a painful sharp pain 3 times yesterday in the span of 40 minutes that lasted like 3-5 seconds. It was low in the middle of my uterus on the right side. It felt like something was digging in there lol. Then followed by weird movement going on in my lower ab. I have more bb soreness now. Hope it's our bfp!!! :happydance:


----------



## Aquiss18

I'm now getting DF to hide my tests as there still as faint as the ones from a few days ago I won't be re testing until Wednesday!


----------



## Aquiss18

Hi Ladies here are this mornings tests, they've gotten darker! still not picking anything up on FR but I'm going to do a digital tomorrow (my sisters hounding me to do one) and have my bloods drawn this week! 


View attachment 453299


----------



## Spicychick10

Aquiss18 said:


> Hi Ladies here are this mornings tests, they've gotten darker! still not picking anything up on FR but I'm going to do a digital tomorrow (my sisters hounding me to do one) and have my bloods drawn this week!
> 
> 
> View attachment 453299

How many dpo are you again?


----------



## Aquiss18

I'm either 9dpo or 11dpo.

I'd say I'm 11DPO, I have a feeling I ovulated earlier then what I think I did, if I was 9DPO, that means I got my first BFP at 6DPO! So I think I'm 11DPO.


----------



## Spicychick10

Aquiss18 said:


> I'm either 9dpo or 11dpo.

Yea your still early. I would wait until af is due to test again. :)


----------



## Aquiss18

Yeah I'm going to go get bloods done this week sometime, I'm not due for AF till 11th.


----------



## Spicychick10

Aquiss18 said:


> Yeah I'm going to go get bloods done this week sometime, I'm not due for AF till 11th.

Yea you're super early still, girl lol Dont worry about it.


----------



## Aquiss18

Yeah I'm being annoyed by my family to go get bloods done and find out for sure, I wasn't even going to bother doing the digital till after AF is late and then go for bloods not this week but next  I'm going to take your advice!


----------



## Spicychick10

Sounds good! :)


----------



## Spicychick10

Hey ladies!! Just checking in. Any more of you have gotten your bfp's this weekend? :)

I'm 10-11 dpo now. Feeling more cramps but still occasional. Bbs are more achey(I don't get sore bbs with af). Been getting some kind of stabbing pains on my groin area. Hips and lower back are still getting occasional shooting pains. And off and on headaches. Waves of nausea. No appetite. Tummy issues. Gassy/bloated. :b that's what I have so far. 

Anything new for you ladies??


----------



## Aquiss18

I'm hormonal haha, but I have some news im totally and utterly addicted to testing, and I had 2 tests that were cheapies and so I figured, why not ill jut use them and make me have an even amount of tests and I'm just bored, took them at 1:25pm this Arvo, thinking they won't show anything, with in a minute both are more positive then this mornings! I was shocked. But as for symptoms I still have the same backache I had from 1-3DPO and my Bbs are a little sore I'm really tired and have no energy and I feel sick really easy. Apart from that I'm fine!


----------



## Missbx

Hey eveyone 


5/6 dpo- light cramps, cm looked like it was slight yellow tinge to it sorry (Tmi) had a stuffy nose for 1day at 5 dpo

7-8 DPO- slightly dizzy feels like I get bellyach after I eat. And still getting cramps, sore nipples*

9-10 DPO .. Same as 7-8dpo but felt abit conspated sorry (Tmi) I've never suffered from that! Sore nipples *Also Felt tired like I could fall asleep standing up.

11DPO *(today) woke up with a stuffy nose and a sore throat and felt*
Realy hot had to put my fan on and still getting cm but its clear and still getting sore nipples. Done a cheap test this morning and negative on a 10 miu!*

Is there still a chance ? Af due 10th*


----------



## Aquiss18

Missbx said:


> Hey eveyone
> 
> 
> 5/6 dpo- light cramps, cm looked like it was slight yellow tinge to it sorry (Tmi) had a stuffy nose for 1day at 5 dpo
> 
> 7-8 DPO- slightly dizzy feels like I get bellyach after I eat. And still getting cramps, sore nipples*
> 
> 9-10 DPO .. Same as 7-8dpo but felt abit conspated sorry (Tmi) I've never suffered from that! Sore nipples *Also Felt tired like I could fall asleep standing up.
> 
> 11DPO *(today) woke up with a stuffy nose and a sore throat and felt*
> Realy hot had to put my fan on and still getting cm but its clear and still getting sore nipples. Done a cheap test this morning and negative on a 10 miu!*
> 
> Is there still a chance ? Af due 10th*

There is a good chance, I had sore nipples then they stopped hurting and I'll occasionally have hot flashes, I'm 3-1d pregnant according to my last AF I got my BFP on 8dpo! Using internet cheapies don't forget everyone is different just because some of us get our BFP early doesn't mean you won't get one everyone's body produced hcg differently.


----------



## traceyAndLee

oOoOooo thunder and lightening in Liverpool 
i dont feel any think new today about 8/9dpo


----------



## mojo86

Hi ladies how are you all?? I am CD 29 today of a normally 31/32 day cycle. Symptoms are feeling tired, now no appetite whereas earlier in the week I was STARVING no matter what I ate. I am peeing every 2 hours dead on which is unusual for me as I work 12.5 hour shifts and can easily go that long without using the bathroom normally! Im still bloated but the main thing for me this month is my skin. Its completely broken out on my forehead, crown line, nose, chin and chest. Its ridiculous even in my teens I never experienced skin like this!! Af due Tues or Weds and even if its BFN, Il be glad to get AF so I can get my face back!! lol xx


----------



## jellyfish24

Horseluvr said:


> jellyfish24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I am now 8 or 9 dpo. I've had sore bbs and slight cramping today. Really don't want to read into anything yet af due on 10th. Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> I am either 6dpo or 8dpo. Slightly sore bbs. This morning I went to the restroom (TMI TMI TMI) lol, and as I went I noticed it was tinged slightly red. Then when I wiper I had some bright red blood. I've been panicky cause I m/c my last cycle. Of course I am running every 5 minutes to the bathroom and wiping. Urine now is running clear and slighlty dark yellow which is unusual for me as I am a water drinker.malso the blood when I wipe is kinda watery and has what looks likeEWCM?? In it. Im not supposed to start til the 12th or 13th. Never had this before! Any ideas?? I know I completely m/c and I test neg. neg. about 5 days after, ultrasound also was nothing. I also know I ovulated, my body just showed all the signs. Can you miscarry an implantation or something?? So confused!!Click to expand...

Oh sorry about your m/c I cant imagine how awful it must have been for you and your family. I have read that cm tinged can be implantation bleeding but I'm not sure if I'm honest. Might be good news for you!


----------



## jellyfish24

I have had no cramping or sore bbs today, only thing I notice TMI is that I feel wet? 5 days until af due I think.


----------



## sweety_p

Oh , Again .. one of those days wen I get no symptoms :( ... I seriously dont know wat to think. I was tired and occasionally wet. But other than that nothing ... :( I am not sure what to think... and my AF is not due until 11th. Do any one have had similar on and off symptoms ...?


----------



## sweet_leigh

Congrats Cheryl!

I haven't been on in a few days, feeling bummed out by my lack of symptoms, hubby thinking i'm not, and my BFN this AM (on a FRER 3 days before AF is due). I've given up on early testing it just makes me depressed, I'll just wait until Thurs if I'm late.


----------



## Missbx

Thank you Aquiss18 :) today I have been feeling so tired I fell asleep for about 2 hours then woke up had something to eat went to wach big brother then I started falling to sleep again we had visitors too!! Haha :) 

congratulations btw hope you have a H&H 9 months :)


----------



## Aquiss18

Missbx said:


> Thank you Aquiss18 :) today I have been feeling so tired I fell asleep for about 2 hours then woke up had something to eat went to wach big brother then I started falling to sleep again we had visitors too!! Haha :)
> 
> congratulations btw hope you have a H&H 9 months :)

Thanks love, I was like that Saturday really tired, I'm confused about everything I'm waiting for bloods to confirm, I have my doubts but I also know 15 Internet cheapies all positive are not wrong! I'm just waiting now to go get bloods done and my AF not to arrive, I must admit I've had no motivation house is a mess and alls I wanna do is sleep, but I have work in 15 minutes and again tomorrow hopefully it'll take my mind of my pregnancy I'm so scared of miscarrying ect, I just need to relax I think.


----------



## Spicychick10

Hey ladies!! I feel out :( I'm 11-12dpo. nausea is kind of gone, bbs are less sore. No backache, headaches are leaving.

I'm just cramping like af (dull cramping with sharp pains around middle and ovaries), gassy, kind of constipated(sorry tmi!) and that's it's :( wwwaaaaahhhh...I'm bummed. I'm testing Thursday or Friday.


----------



## Aquiss18

I've been testing as usual, yesterday were dark today's are so faint its like when I first started testing... I think perhaps my hcg is dropping, I'm going to the doctors Wednesday hoping he says I'm pregnant but beginning to get doubtful, perhaps chemical pregnancy? :(


----------



## Spicychick10

Aquiss18 said:


> I've been testing as usual, yesterday were dark today's are so faint its like when I first started testing... I think perhaps my hcg is dropping, I'm going to the doctors Wednesday hoping he says I'm pregnant but beginning to get doubtful, perhaps chemical pregnancy? :(

Did you test with fmu? And you should stop testing until wednesday. Your just making yourself go crazy.


----------



## Aquiss18

Yeah FMU, Im no longer testing I'm throwing out everything, it is driving me crazy, I know I'm pregnant I'm just obsessing because I guess I just want that dark line or to be told it's real, I'm trying to occupie myself until thursday.


----------



## Spicychick10

Omg guys :cry: I think af is coming! It's 3am now and I started getting af cramps and went to the bathroom to check and when I wiped there was pink spotting :cry: I'm so devastated!! I had so many different symptoms this month that I never had before and af comes??? I'm so upset...I don't even know what to do. Im just going to cry myself to sleep. I'm never symptom spotting ever again. 


:cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Spicychick10

Good luck to you ladies though. Hope you guys get your bfp and not let the witch get you. :(


----------



## CherylC3

Aw sorry spicy chick. :hugs: there's lays next month Hun...x

Aquiss when u going for ur bloods??xx


----------



## Dawkinsmummy

Spicychick10 said:


> Omg guys :cry: I think af is coming! It's 3am now and I started getting af cramps and went to the bathroom to check and when I wiped there was pink spotting :cry: I'm so devastated!! I had so many different symptoms this month that I never had before and af comes??? I'm so upset...I don't even know what to do. Im just going to cry myself to sleep. I'm never symptom spotting ever again.
> 
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry:

awww hun your not out until it is full flow. hopefully its an IB for you if it is pink,fingers crossed, ive woke up to period pains too :( hope you didnt cry yourself to sleep babe, that so sad .bigs hugs to you xxxxxxxx


----------



## Aquiss18

Wednesday I have a dra appointment, so I'll have him send me for bloods


----------



## sweety_p

Dawkinsmummy said:


> Spicychick10 said:
> 
> 
> Omg guys :cry: I think af is coming! It's 3am now and I started getting af cramps and went to the bathroom to check and when I wiped there was pink spotting :cry: I'm so devastated!! I had so many different symptoms this month that I never had before and af comes??? I'm so upset...I don't even know what to do. Im just going to cry myself to sleep. I'm never symptom spotting ever again.
> 
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> awww hun your not out until it is full flow. hopefully its an IB for you if it is pink,fingers crossed, ive woke up to period pains too :( hope you didnt cry yourself to sleep babe, that so sad .bigs hugs to you xxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Dear, it could be implantation too right? if its pink.... good luck and fingerscrossed ... don't worry, everything will be fine soon...


----------



## traceyAndLee

only 2 more days till AF is here let see if she keeps her face out

hope your all well 
Tracey x


----------



## Missbx

I have 2 more days untell Af is due to! I tested this morning and got a bfn!! Have been getting af like cramps since 6-7dpo and im now 12dpo.

Hope we all get out BFP this month! Babydust :)


----------



## mojo86

Hi ladies well looks like this isnt such a lucky thread for me :( Got brown stained CM today so looks like AF will be here very shortly (and 2 days early too!!) This will be the shortest cycle I have had! Anyway wishing the rest of you ladies the best of luck for this month hope you get your BFP!! xxx


----------



## traceyAndLee

Hello ladies.. I just need some support right now... I am feeling like this month is out. I am currently 10/11dpo and have no major symptoms yet. I know it may still be to early to have symptoms but i have been reading some of the other ladies post and they have it all :(


----------



## Aquiss18

I just want to cry my eyes our how can something be so mean I thought I was pregnant now I'm second guessing as I took a Internet cheapie and it was completely neggative! :'(


----------



## whispersof3

Aquiss try again tmwr! Use fmu maybe this test had a flaw. Fingers crosed for u!


----------



## whispersof3

Hey ladies sorry to the gals who didnt get there bfps this round. I tested neg yesterday so im thinking im out so now just waiting on af. Hope to see you lovlies next month!


----------



## Aquiss18

I have the drs tomorrow hopefully I get my BFP on his urine test if not on bloods, either way I'll know by Thursday!


----------



## Callie A

Hi everyone...

Havnt been on in a couple of days...so have missed out on ALOT of posts lol!!!

Congrats to you all that have gotten even the faintest BFP's!!! Very excited and happy for you all :)

I have been having more symptoms...AF is due this friday so we'll see how we go-hopefully she doesnt show!!!

Been getting a very sharp and quick, on and off pain in my right side..early last week it was changing from side to side..but from the end of last week all through to now the pains have been on the right side....

I am VERY hungry!
Have alot of wind (tmi) lol
Backaches..
Dizzy every now and then..
Sore boobs on and off-heat like pain
Nipples very tender-even for my clothes to rub against!
SO SO tired!! And the last couple of days been pretty cranky-easily annoyed :(
Thirsty
Seem to have a bit of a snotty/runny nose..
Constantly peeing!!!!!
I dont usually get many pimples...but have some coming up ion my forehead..chin and around my nose...
Just last night noticed some blue veins visible in my boobs...
Woke up last night feeling spewy, but didnt...also had heartburn/indegestion for a bit too
And also feel and look bloated!! So much so wheni wear just a singlet to bed...i almost look like i am showing haha
(last period was on 3rd July, which would mean i would be about 5wks...fx)

Anyways thats my symptoms for 11DPO....

Any comments/similarities are welcome :)

Callie xo


----------



## Callie A

Aquiss18 said:


> I have the drs tomorrow hopefully I get my BFP on his urine test if not on bloods, either way I'll know by Thursday!


GOODLUCK at the docs tomorrow Aquiss!!!
FX and Baby dust to you :)

Callie xo


----------



## Spicychick10

Hey ladies, thank you so much for your encouragement. Im sorry for my mini break down. :( It just really hit me. But anyways...

The spotting lasted 1 day. It went from pink to brown(tmi sorry) and it has stopped. So I don't know if it's implantation bleeding or weird af. So I'm 12-13 dpo? I guess we'll see on Friday when I test. Hope you ladies get your bfp :)


----------



## nzjade

Hi ladies,

I think I'm out this month - took a FRER on 11 and 13 dpo and both BFN (was in the evening not FMU, but was TOTALLY negative). AF should have come on Sunday (5th) but it's not uncommon for my cycles to be longer than I expected every now and again. Started to get sore lower back today which I have had just before every period since my miscarriage (never used to get it before m/c - strange).

Good luck to you all xx :flow: :flow:


----------



## JennyBLove

2PO, no symptoms really, but was javing joiny pain day after. My breasts are not sote anymore n my period due in less then two wks, having lil cm, and peeing alot but prolly just drinkn too much juice. Im new here but wanting too see what others are doing. Im ttc for bout8 mnths with noo luck. Had miscarry 5 years ago. But thinking something wrong since its taking forever! About to take vitamins n try fertility blend from gnc, heard its good. Me n hubs did it every fertile day unless saturday night so we hope this our month!! He n I cant wait. Would my breasts stop hurting after ovulation tho if I was?


----------



## Spicychick10

Callie A said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> Havnt been on in a couple of days...so have missed out on ALOT of posts lol!!!
> 
> Congrats to you all that have gotten even the faintest BFP's!!! Very excited and happy for you all :)
> 
> I have been having more symptoms...AF is due this friday so we'll see how we go-hopefully she doesnt show!!!
> 
> Been getting a very sharp and quick, on and off pain in my right side..early last week it was changing from side to side..but from the end of last week all through to now the pains have been on the right side....
> 
> I am VERY hungry!
> Have alot of wind (tmi) lol
> Backaches..
> Dizzy every now and then..
> Sore boobs on and off-heat like pain
> Nipples very tender-even for my clothes to rub against!
> SO SO tired!! And the last couple of days been pretty cranky-easily annoyed :(
> Thirsty
> Seem to have a bit of a snotty/runny nose..
> Constantly peeing!!!!!
> I dont usually get many pimples...but have some coming up ion my forehead..chin and around my nose...
> Just last night noticed some blue veins visible in my boobs...
> Woke up last night feeling spewy, but didnt...also had heartburn/indegestion for a bit too
> And also feel and look bloated!! So much so wheni wear just a singlet to bed...i almost look like i am showing haha
> (last period was on 3rd July, which would mean i would be about 5wks...fx)
> 
> Anyways thats my symptoms for 11DPO....
> 
> Any comments/similarities are welcome :)
> 
> Callie xo

Hey Callie! That all sounds good! When are you planning on testing?? Im testing this Friday. I'll be 15-16 dpo. Unless af comes before which I'm hoping she won't! :flower:


----------



## Spicychick10

nzjade said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I think I'm out this month - took a FRER on 11 and 13 dpo and both BFN (was in the evening not FMU, but was TOTALLY negative). AF should have come on Sunday (5th) but it's not uncommon for my cycles to be longer than I expected every now and again. Started to get sore lower back today which I have had just before every period since my miscarriage (never used to get it before m/c - strange).
> 
> Good luck to you all xx :flow: :flow:

Hope it's not her! Keep us updated!


----------



## Spicychick10

JennyBLove said:


> 2PO, no symptoms really, but was javing joiny pain day after. My breasts are not sote anymore n my period due in less then two wks, having lil cm, and peeing alot but prolly just drinkn too much juice. Im new here but wanting too see what others are doing. Im ttc for bout8 mnths with noo luck. Had miscarry 5 years ago. But thinking something wrong since its taking forever! About to take vitamins n try fertility blend from gnc, heard its good. Me n hubs did it every fertile day unless saturday night so we hope this our month!! He n I cant wait. Would my breasts stop hurting after ovulation tho if I was?

Welcome Jenny :). If you are pregnant, You'll start feeling the real pregnancy symptoms(or lack of symptoms) after about a week past ovulation. When are you testing?


----------



## JennyBLove

Thank you! This site is so cool, glad to be here with hundreds of others in same position! :) okay then I guess I will wait till a few before my period, or whats the soonest? I didnt find out I was preg when younger till two months, I had period and then breast pain didnt go away, but symptoms are so much alike. :), I really hope this mo wrked! Should I tesr a week before or just wait till missed?


----------



## JennyBLove

Btw SpicyChik I hope you get your positive when u test!!!! Are ur cycles a lil longer, mine are about 32 34so waiting the whole two weeks to test most accurate?


----------



## jellyfish24

Why did I take a frer!? I never test early and for some reason I had a 'feeling'. Bfn and to be honest I feel like af is on its way so on to another cycle for me.


----------



## nzjade

jellyfish24 said:


> Why did I take a frer!? I never test early and for some reason I had a 'feeling'. Bfn and to be honest I feel like af is on its way so on to another cycle for me.

Totally in the same boat as you Jellyfish! :flow:


----------



## sweety_p

Spicychick10 said:


> Hey ladies, thank you so much for your encouragement. Im sorry for my mini break down. :( It just really hit me. But anyways...
> 
> The spotting lasted 1 day. It went from pink to brown(tmi sorry) and it has stopped. So I don't know if it's implantation bleeding or weird af. So I'm 12-13 dpo? I guess we'll see on Friday when I test. Hope you ladies get your bfp :)

Hey, Happy for you spicychick :) .. Everything will be as you like don't worry at all ... Good luck with your test. :) 

And as for mine, I haven't got any symptoms other than the occasional nausea and sudden headache... (and it will go off in 10 -15 min ). mild lower back pain. I think I am out this month.:( I feel like an idiot to read into all the symptoms... its my 12dpo... I am so down..., I haven't got any real cramping or spotting ... so I think its next month. :cry: :(


----------



## ilovehim91810

gardenlove said:


> Hi gals, I'm 4 dpo today after a m/c in June. I always go a bit crazy during tww, analyzing and googling every possible symptom. So here goes the analysis .....I. have been having on and off cramps since o. Anyone else?

iam 4dpo today and my boobs been a little sore but I've been feeling cramps on and out to so hopefully its doing what's its suspost to do
Fingers crossed


----------



## traceyAndLee

YES YES YES!!! 

I lost 8lbs in a week so happy but dont feel anythin new at the mo tho :) 
so happy about my fiance lost 10lbs so happy for him were both doing grat :)


----------



## Aquiss18

Wish me luck for tomorrow ladies!


----------



## traceyAndLee

Aquiss18 said:


> Wish me luck for tomorrow ladies!


Good Luck hun :)


----------



## JennyBLove

Aquiss18 said:


> Wish me luck for tomorrow ladies!





Good Luck :happydance: hopefully its yourt time!!! I'm guessing your testing tomorrow?.. :)


----------



## Spicychick10

JennyBLove said:


> Thank you! This site is so cool, glad to be here with hundreds of others in same position! :) okay then I guess I will wait till a few before my period, or whats the soonest? I didnt find out I was preg when younger till two months, I had period and then breast pain didnt go away, but symptoms are so much alike. :), I really hope this mo wrked! Should I tesr a week before or just wait till missed?

Hey, ur welcome :). I would test the day you're suppose to get your period or the day after because it saves you the heartache if you get a negative or a chemical pregnancy. Good luck!


----------



## Spicychick10

sweety_p said:


> Spicychick10 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, thank you so much for your encouragement. Im sorry for my mini break down. :( It just really hit me. But anyways...
> 
> The spotting lasted 1 day. It went from pink to brown(tmi sorry) and it has stopped. So I don't know if it's implantation bleeding or weird af. So I'm 12-13 dpo? I guess we'll see on Friday when I test. Hope you ladies get your bfp :)
> 
> Hey, Happy for you spicychick :) .. Everything will be as you like don't worry at all ... Good luck with your test. :)
> 
> And as for mine, I haven't got any symptoms other than the occasional nausea and sudden headache... (and it will go off in 10 -15 min ). mild lower back pain. I think I am out this month.:( I feel like an idiot to read into all the symptoms... its my 12dpo... I am so down..., I haven't got any real cramping or spotting ... so I think its next month. :cry: :(Click to expand...

Thanks a lot sweety. That means a lot. And your not out until af shows up! You never know.


----------



## Spicychick10

JennyBLove said:


> Btw SpicyChik I hope you get your positive when u test!!!! Are ur cycles a lil longer, mine are about 32 34so waiting the whole two weeks to test most accurate?

Yes my cycles are around 36 days. So that's why I get really frustrated when I see a bfn because it takes forever for ovulation time and even longer in the tww lol


----------



## JennyBLove

Yeah i never usually test, just wait till period ...then it comes sometimes few days late but always there lol lame. but hopefully it does not come :) man thinks its good month but they so optimistic :)


----------



## Aquiss18

I'm having bloods done today to confirm I'm pregnant, I'm 99% sure it'll be a positive, we will just have to wait and see, I'll be crushed if it's a negative, would mean all those Internet cheapies failed.


----------



## kristyrich

Aquiss18 said:


> I'm having bloods done today to confirm I'm pregnant, I'm 99% sure it'll be a positive, we will just have to wait and see, I'll be crushed if it's a negative, would mean all those Internet cheapies failed.

Goodluck Aquiss18! I'm sure it will be positive. xx


----------



## ilovehim91810

I'm 4dpo today im pretty sure I had a positive opk Friday Aug 3rd and the 4th i think im pretty sure i ovulated one of those days because I've been using them for about a week now and since i got two dark lines those days and then Sunday yesterday and today are really light now i believe im on cd10 can you ovulate that early? Idk i just know that i really ready to see two dark lines on a pregnancy test im going to try and test in maybe 6 7 days about 10 11dpo fingers crossed lady's good luck


----------



## JennyBLove

Aquiss18 said:


> I'm having bloods done today to confirm I'm pregnant, I'm 99% sure it'll be a positive, we will just have to wait and see, I'll be crushed if it's a negative, would mean all those Internet cheapies failed.

you got positive home preg tessts??? yeah you dont usually see positive unless its for sure!! i bought doaar store kind with my first pregnancy and they were both positive right away! they laughed at me at hospital when i wanted to confirm, saying" a preg test is a preg test lol. the only thing that could be dif is if it was negative and you could still be preg. Yay for you :)


----------



## JennyBLove

ilovehim91810 said:


> I'm 4dpo today im pretty sure I had a positive opk Friday Aug 3rd and the 4th i think im pretty sure i ovulated one of those days because I've been using them for about a week now and since i got two dark lines those days and then Sunday yesterday and today are really light now i believe im on cd10 can you ovulate that early? Idk i just know that i really ready to see two dark lines on a pregnancy test im going to try and test in maybe 6 7 days about 10 11dpo fingers crossed lady's good luck


Yes its even possible to ovulate twice in a month, maybe u just did early :) I as well am ready for the two lines on hpt ;/ cant wait! i'm thinking that if you tested positive with opk this early you can test early before your period! just a hunch :)


----------



## Aquiss18

Well ladies my dr said two your pregnant I asked for bloods anyway I find out in 40 mins or so, he thinks I'm further along and already wants to see me in a month for a dating scan! I'm so happy but until I get the results I'm remaining hopeful.


----------



## Aquiss18

Also he wasn't even going to sen me for bloods and he didn't do a urine, he was happy to confirm my pregnancy purely on symptoma and the fact I had so many faint tests


----------



## JennyBLove

Aquiss18 said:


> Also he wasn't even going to sen me for bloods and he didn't do a urine, he was happy to confirm my pregnancy purely on symptoma and the fact I had so many faint tests




awww yay :) yeah see everything perfect, its good hes getting you in quick for scan!!!! must have gotten preg last mo maybe...:) congrats to you !!


----------



## Aquiss18

I had a period, he thinks perhaps it was just pregnancy bleeding, I think he's wrong as it was a normal period and I didn't feel prgnant until after I ovulated, but I'm over the moon I have to wait till 12:30- 1 to get my results because there not in yet but all seems positive so, just hoping the test is too, I'm positive it will be he also suggested vitamin B or something for my nausea, prett happy about everything, just awaiting to see how high my hcg is an get a rough estimate on how many weeks I am!


----------



## Callie A

Aquiss18 said:


> Well ladies my dr said two your pregnant I asked for bloods anyway I find out in 40 mins or so, he thinks I'm further along and already wants to see me in a month for a dating scan! I'm so happy but until I get the results I'm remaining hopeful.


Sounds good Aquiss, VERY excited for you!!!!
Hope results come back postive for you :)

Will read further along and see if you've posted again lol

Callie xo


----------



## JennyBLove

Aquiss18 said:


> I had a period, he thinks perhaps it was just pregnancy bleeding, I think he's wrong as it was a normal period and I didn't feel prgnant until after I ovulated, but I'm over the moon I have to wait till 12:30- 1 to get my results because there not in yet but all seems positive so, just hoping the test is too, I'm positive it will be he also suggested vitamin B or something for my nausea, prett happy about everything, just awaiting to see how high my hcg is an get a rough estimate on how many weeks I am!

Its possible, the last time i was pregnant, i got my period anyways and i was two months along when i found out!!!! yay, i hope it goes well for you :) hopefully you a lil farther no? hehe i always wished i would find out later too so not as many months to wait lol


----------



## Aquiss18

Hoping I'm a little further because that means closer to the safety zone! But I'll be happy no matter how many weeks I am  

Drs are being pests and I hate my drs receptionist, I've rang twice she's telling me there not there... Well if I haven't heard by 4:30 I'll be ringing again!


----------



## Callie A

Aquiss18 said:


> Hoping I'm a little further because that means closer to the safety zone! But I'll be happy no matter how many weeks I am
> 
> Drs are being pests and I hate my drs receptionist, I've rang twice she's telling me there not there... Well if I haven't heard by 4:30 I'll be ringing again!


SO SO SO EXCTING Aquiss...you must be so nervous lol
So you may be further along than what you thought...hope so :)

Goodluck-receptionists are such pains when your waiting on results...especially these results haha i know they cant hurry it up...but geez its so nerve racking!!!!

I have decided im going to wait to do the test either the day im due to get AF (this friday) or the day after (saturday)...and see how i go...

Just dont wanna see that BFN....

Anyways, im sure we'll hear from you soon with those results :)

Callie xo


----------



## Aquiss18

As soon as I know I'll be updating!


----------



## Aquiss18

Well ladies... I just spent the last half an hour crying, I'm not pregnant, I had a chemical pegnancy or my body had decided pregnancy was not what it wanted I had noticed my tests getting fainter and yesterday they were barely there... Hurts so bad, my DF just doesn't understand I know he's only trying to cheer me up but this is the second time this has happened to me, dr wants to re test in 2 weeks, I admire him trying to now say my hcg might not be high enough, but I'm thinking im out, there's always next month I guess....


----------



## Spicychick10

Aquiss18- I'm sorry :( hopefully its wrong and you're hcg levels are just going up slowly but surely.

Hey ladies! I'm 13-14 dpo now and spotted really little today it was barely there. Didn't need a pad or anything. When I wipe now, it's only some yellow cm(sorry tmi). I'm thinking maybe it's been implantation bleeding? And I get af cramps but more low like around my uterus and sometimes occasional ovary pains or pains around my ovary. Cramps are mostly at night when im laying down. Been getting more nausea :shrug: it bothers a lot but I don't want to get my hopes up and think its pregnancy. But I don't get spotting before af or nausea so it's all weird to me. Oh and sore bbs! It's occasional but I get it, on the sides too. It hurts! I never get sore bbs with af. But again, don't want to get my hopes up. Still testing on Friday(14-15dpo)! Baby dust to you ladies! Anything new with anyone?? :flower:


----------



## Spicychick10

Callie A said:


> Aquiss18 said:
> 
> 
> Hoping I'm a little further because that means closer to the safety zone! But I'll be happy no matter how many weeks I am
> 
> Drs are being pests and I hate my drs receptionist, I've rang twice she's telling me there not there... Well if I haven't heard by 4:30 I'll be ringing again!
> 
> 
> SO SO SO EXCTING Aquiss...you must be so nervous lol
> So you may be further along than what you thought...hope so :)
> 
> Goodluck-receptionists are such pains when your waiting on results...especially these results haha i know they cant hurry it up...but geez its so nerve racking!!!!
> 
> I have decided im going to wait to do the test either the day im due to get AF (this friday) or the day after (saturday)...and see how i go...
> 
> Just dont wanna see that BFN....
> 
> Anyways, im sure we'll hear from you soon with those results :)
> 
> Callie xoClick to expand...

Hey Callie!! We'll be testing around the same time! If we both get our bfp, we should be bump buddies! :winkwink:


----------



## traceyAndLee

hello, girls 

Well No AF here yet going to see how the day comes out still my come on or even tomorrow now 

how your all well 
Tracey x


----------



## nzjade

Aquiss18 said:


> Well ladies... I just spent the last half an hour crying, I'm not pregnant, I had a chemical pegnancy or my body had decided pregnancy was not what it wanted I had noticed my tests getting fainter and yesterday they were barely there... Hurts so bad, my DF just doesn't understand I know he's only trying to cheer me up but this is the second time this has happened to me, dr wants to re test in 2 weeks, I admire him trying to now say my hcg might not be high enough, but I'm thinking im out, there's always next month I guess....

So sorry Aquiss :flow: :flow: What did the Dr base that on? Low hcg?? So sad for you :hugs: xx


----------



## Aquiss18

Low hcg and the fact I had so many positives but my hcg was to low to class it as positive via blood, I'm managing though, alway next month.


----------



## kristyrich

Aquiss18 said:


> Low hcg and the fact I had so many positives but my hcg was to low to class it as positive via blood, I'm managing though, alway next month.

I'm so sorry Aquiss18. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Aquiss18

Well ladies I've started bleeding tonight, miscarrying maybe... :'(


----------



## whispersof3

Im sorry aquiss :(


----------



## Aquiss18

I would say is my period but I generally spot brownish blood and it's very light this bleedin is fresh blood and its still light only it's not brown, I don't have any of my period cramping as I normally do thought that's starting, I'm just really confused as to why I got BFP to end up having my period... -sigh-


----------



## Callie A

Aquiss18 said:


> Well ladies I've started bleeding tonight, miscarrying maybe... :'(



Aw....Aquiss... I'm really sad to read your latest posts... 
I hope you're ok..
Keep you're chin up.. Hopefully something good is coming of all of this confusion...

Callie xo


----------



## Callie A

Spicychick10 said:


> Callie A said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquiss18 said:
> 
> 
> Hoping I'm a little further because that means closer to the safety zone! But I'll be happy no matter how many weeks I am
> 
> Drs are being pests and I hate my drs receptionist, I've rang twice she's telling me there not there... Well if I haven't heard by 4:30 I'll be ringing again!
> 
> 
> SO SO SO EXCTING Aquiss...you must be so nervous lol
> So you may be further along than what you thought...hope so :)
> 
> Goodluck-receptionists are such pains when your waiting on results...especially these results haha i know they cant hurry it up...but geez its so nerve racking!!!!
> 
> I have decided im going to wait to do the test either the day im due to get AF (this friday) or the day after (saturday)...and see how i go...
> 
> Just dont wanna see that BFN....
> 
> Anyways, im sure we'll hear from you soon with those results :)
> 
> Callie xoClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Callie!! We'll be testing around the same time! If we both get our bfp, we should be bump buddies! :winkwink:Click to expand...


Heya spicy chick 
Sounds great...
FX For the both of us...i feel more positive today... For some reason.... Lol

At lunch time today.. Sorry for tmi.. But today bout lunch time went to the toilet.. Slight brownish pinkish cm on tp... Then went away... And tonight..small red smear on tp... Then nothing... 

I hope this may be IB....
What do you all think....

I guess ill find out in the morning wether AF is on her way or not...
Just feels different... No pains.. Only slight pinch every now and then. 
If it was my normal AF on the way.. She usually comes on quick and strong from day one..

So we'll see... 

Night all 
Callie xo

PS-I just got out of bed to go to the toilet... Again!!
And no sign of blood..
But I was very dizzy when I stood up.. Felt very queezy... And now laying in bed..i feel hot..feverish!
Aargh!!! I just wanna know if all these symptoms had over the last week are gooing to eventuate into something special..
Praying


----------



## JennyBLove

Aquiss18 said:


> I would say is my period but I generally spot brownish blood and it's very light this bleedin is fresh blood and its still light only it's not brown, I don't have any of my period cramping as I normally do thought that's starting, I'm just really confused as to why I got BFP to end up having my period... -sigh-


Yeah thats very odd .....hmmmm. pt tests dont do false positives......id wait and test again in few days, hopefully its not miscarry. i started bleeding bright red wiith mine that later ended in clots, look for those. :( maybe it just too early who knows thats very confusing


----------



## Spicychick10

Callie A said:


> Spicychick10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Callie A said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquiss18 said:
> 
> 
> Hoping I'm a little further because that means closer to the safety zone! But I'll be happy no matter how many weeks I am
> 
> Drs are being pests and I hate my drs receptionist, I've rang twice she's telling me there not there... Well if I haven't heard by 4:30 I'll be ringing again!
> 
> 
> SO SO SO EXCTING Aquiss...you must be so nervous lol
> So you may be further along than what you thought...hope so :)
> 
> Goodluck-receptionists are such pains when your waiting on results...especially these results haha i know they cant hurry it up...but geez its so nerve racking!!!!
> 
> I have decided im going to wait to do the test either the day im due to get AF (this friday) or the day after (saturday)...and see how i go...
> 
> Just dont wanna see that BFN....
> 
> Anyways, im sure we'll hear from you soon with those results :)
> 
> Callie xoClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Callie!! We'll be testing around the same time! If we both get our bfp, we should be bump buddies! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heya spicy chick
> Sounds great...
> FX For the both of us...i feel more positive today... For some reason.... Lol
> 
> At lunch time today.. Sorry for tmi.. But today bout lunch time went to the toilet.. Slight brownish pinkish cm on tp... Then went away... And tonight..small red smear on tp... Then nothing...
> 
> I hope this may be IB....
> What do you all think....
> 
> I guess ill find out in the morning wether AF is on her way or not...
> Just feels different... No pains.. Only slight pinch every now and then.
> If it was my normal AF on the way.. She usually comes on quick and strong from day one..
> 
> So we'll see...
> 
> Night all
> Callie xo
> 
> PS-I just got out of bed to go to the toilet... Again!!
> And no sign of blood..
> But I was very dizzy when I stood up.. Felt very queezy... And now laying in bed..i feel hot..feverish!
> Aargh!!! I just wanna know if all these symptoms had over the last week are gooing to eventuate into something special..
> PrayingClick to expand...

Yea I know what you mean! Usually for me, when af comes, it's strong from day 1. I don't spot a couple days and then start. I don't have anymore spotting though. It's all so confusing! I think it could be IB for you! Did you feel any cramps when it happened? Do you still feel cramps?

I've been cramping more at night but it's only when I try to sleep on my sides or belly. I'm forced to sleep on my back. Which is so weird because I don't get like that with regular af cramps. I looked it up online (because google is awesome haha) and found that it could be the uterus stretching more and feeling like af cramps. So that makes sense to me. 

I just hope this craziness means we get our bfp! :happydance:


----------



## traceyAndLee

OK... i cud not wait till tomorrw wen out an got some test what ya think girls 

https://i312.photobucket.com/albums/ll349/tracey2884/BFPx2.jpg


----------



## kaydee.girl

Looks good!! Good luck!


----------



## Tess2012

traceyAndLee said:


> OK... i cud not wait till tomorrw wen out an got some test what ya think girls
> 
> https://i312.photobucket.com/albums/ll349/tracey2884/BFPx2.jpg

THat second one is a BFP no doubt! Congrats!!


----------



## traceyAndLee

Thanks so muc i crying my eyes out here lol xx


----------



## kaydee.girl

Congrats!!


----------



## Tess2012

traceyAndLee said:


> Thanks so muc i crying my eyes out here lol xx

:hugs:

I would be too!!


----------



## whispersof3

Woohoo tracey! Congrats!!


----------



## JennyBLove

Tess2012 said:


> traceyAndLee said:
> 
> 
> OK... i cud not wait till tomorrw wen out an got some test what ya think girls
> 
> https://i312.photobucket.com/albums/ll349/tracey2884/BFPx2.jpg
> 
> THat second one is a BFP no doubt! Congrats!!Click to expand...

congrats :)


----------



## kaydee.girl

Anyone had lower back pain on one or both sides as a symptom?


----------



## JennyBLove

yeah i have been having tiny shooting crmaps or whatever in right side and lower back right sid e a lil for last few days


----------



## kaydee.girl

Well here's to hoping..but not hoping too much, lol


----------



## Aquiss18

My crampings really bad this morning I actually woke me up, I get cramping generally I think it's my period, feels like it.


----------



## Spicychick10

traceyAndLee said:


> OK... i cud not wait till tomorrw wen out an got some test what ya think girls
> 
> https://i312.photobucket.com/albums/ll349/tracey2884/BFPx2.jpg

Looks great! Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## Spicychick10

kaydee.girl said:


> Anyone had lower back pain on one or both sides as a symptom?

I've had that. I actually had it last night while trying to sleep. :flower:


----------



## Callie A

traceyAndLee said:


> OK... i cud not wait till tomorrw wen out an got some test what ya think girls
> 
> https://i312.photobucket.com/albums/ll349/tracey2884/BFPx2.jpg

Looking good TraceyandLee!!!! Looks posative to me :)

Very exciting!!! :)

Callie xo


----------



## Spicychick10

Kind of tmi but when I wiped today, it kind of looked like I had very very little spotting. Looked more like dark yellow pee, sorry again for tmi. This is so weird! Today or tomorrow af would be due. Still testing Friday if she hasn't arrived. Anyone else testing Friday?! :happydance:


----------



## nzjade

traceyAndLee said:


> OK... i cud not wait till tomorrw wen out an got some test what ya think girls
> 
> https://i312.photobucket.com/albums/ll349/tracey2884/BFPx2.jpg

Sure looks like a :bfp: to me!! :) Congrats :flow:


----------



## Callie A

Spicychick10 said:


> Callie A said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spicychick10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Callie A said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquiss18 said:
> 
> 
> Hoping I'm a little further because that means closer to the safety zone! But I'll be happy no matter how many weeks I am
> 
> Drs are being pests and I hate my drs receptionist, I've rang twice she's telling me there not there... Well if I haven't heard by 4:30 I'll be ringing again!
> 
> 
> SO SO SO EXCTING Aquiss...you must be so nervous lol
> So you may be further along than what you thought...hope so :)
> 
> Goodluck-receptionists are such pains when your waiting on results...especially these results haha i know they cant hurry it up...but geez its so nerve racking!!!!
> 
> I have decided im going to wait to do the test either the day im due to get AF (this friday) or the day after (saturday)...and see how i go...
> 
> Just dont wanna see that BFN....
> 
> Anyways, im sure we'll hear from you soon with those results :)
> 
> Callie xoClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Callie!! We'll be testing around the same time! If we both get our bfp, we should be bump buddies! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heya spicy chick
> Sounds great...
> FX For the both of us...i feel more positive today... For some reason.... Lol
> 
> At lunch time today.. Sorry for tmi.. But today bout lunch time went to the toilet.. Slight brownish pinkish cm on tp... Then went away... And tonight..small red smear on tp... Then nothing...
> 
> I hope this may be IB....
> What do you all think....
> 
> I guess ill find out in the morning wether AF is on her way or not...
> Just feels different... No pains.. Only slight pinch every now and then.
> If it was my normal AF on the way.. She usually comes on quick and strong from day one..
> 
> So we'll see...
> 
> Night all
> Callie xo
> 
> PS-I just got out of bed to go to the toilet... Again!!
> And no sign of blood..
> But I was very dizzy when I stood up.. Felt very queezy... And now laying in bed..i feel hot..feverish!
> Aargh!!! I just wanna know if all these symptoms had over the last week are gooing to eventuate into something special..
> Praying Click to expand...
> 
> Yea I know what you mean! Usually for me, when af comes, it's strong from day 1. I don't spot a couple days and then start. I don't have anymore spotting though. It's all so confusing! I think it could be IB for you! Did you feel any cramps when it happened? Do you still feel cramps?
> 
> I've been cramping more at night but it's only when I try to sleep on my sides or belly. I'm forced to sleep on my back. Which is so weird because I don't get like that with regular af cramps. I looked it up online (because google is awesome haha) and found that it could be the uterus stretching more and feeling like af cramps. So that makes sense to me.
> 
> I just hope this craziness means we get our bfp! :happydance:Click to expand...


I HOPE it is implantation bleeding!!! FX :)
I hadnt had many cramps for the last couple of days..only 2 or 3 on and off (where as last week they were every day most of the day on and off)
But yesterday, last night and this morning i am feeling a small pinching pain in my ovary area..mostly right side..but sometimes left..
Only a very slight brownish cm on tp this morning...

Yeah google is pretty handy isnt it!! lol althought i find this forum great too!!! So much information and its personal info thats really interesting to compare with :)

Maybe it is your uterus stretching...who knows what all these wierd pregnancy symptoms do to our body (and minds hahahaha)

Baby dust to us all....Good luck

Callie xo


----------



## traceyAndLee

@ Aquiss18 sorry hun hope ya feeling ok :) xx

thank you all very much for the quick replys :) x


----------



## Spicychick10

Callie- Hmm interesting...I've gotten more af cramps since the spotting I got the first day(Monday). It was at night, I was laying down and got this really painful af cramp, that's what made me go to the bathroom to checked if af started and when I wiped, there was pink blood(sorry tmi). After that day I get af cramps at night but not as bad. Only when I lay on my sides and belly. And spotted lightly the second day and today very very very light. Almost non existent. During the day I'll get cramps if I'm sitting a weird way or something.


----------



## Callie A

Spicychick10 said:


> Callie- Hmm interesting...I've gotten more af cramps since the spotting I got the first day(Monday). It was at night, I was laying down and got this really painful af cramp, that's what made me go to the bathroom to checked if af started and when I wiped, there was pink blood(sorry tmi). After that day I get af cramps at night but not as bad. Only when I lay on my sides and belly. And spotted lightly the second day and today very very very light. Almost non existent. During the day I'll get cramps if I'm sitting a weird way or something.


Yes, i know what you mean about the bathroom trips...everytime i go to the toilet im nervously watching...waiting to see the tp lol hahaha

Anyways, i might try a test tomorrow....but i have been reading in many different places online...that you may not get your BFP with a blood test 3-4 days after implantation..and another 2-3 days after with Urine testing...

So am telling my self i wont be dissapointed just yet (IF i was to get a BFN tomorrow-touch wood i dont but..) lol im very positive compared to a couple of days ago..hopefully its just my body telling me im right :)

Catch up with you all later :)

Callie xo


----------



## whispersof3

OMG! I was wrong!!! I thought i was completely out since I tested negative 12 dpo and guess what I just got??? only took a test cause my boobs were killing me. wow im just in disbelief right now.
 



Attached Files:







080812194115.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## JennyBLove

whispersof3 said:


> OMG! I was wrong!!! I thought i was completely out since I tested negative 12 dpo and guess what I just got??? only took a test cause my boobs were killing me. wow im just in disbelief right now.


AW congrats :) yay, thats a dif kinda preg test never saw them :) but anyways yay happy for you :)


----------



## Spicychick10

whispersof3 said:


> OMG! I was wrong!!! I thought i was completely out since I tested negative 12 dpo and guess what I just got??? only took a test cause my boobs were killing me. wow im just in disbelief right now.

Omg whispers!!!!!!! Aahhhh!!!! Congrats!! That is so positive!! Wow I'm so happy for you girl! :happydance: :happydance: spread some of that baby dust to us! LOL


----------



## Spicychick10

Oh and how many dpo are you?? :)


----------



## kristyrich

whispersof3 said:


> OMG! I was wrong!!! I thought i was completely out since I tested negative 12 dpo and guess what I just got??? only took a test cause my boobs were killing me. wow im just in disbelief right now.

Woohooo! Congratulation hun! :hugs:


----------



## kaydee.girl

congrats!!! Ahhh!!


----------



## whispersof3

Lol ugh after i took the test just a cheapo dollar test i was showing my kids and they broke the little case so i just took it out to get a pic and throw the sharp pieces of plastic away before one of my kids got cut. Thinking im around 14 or 15 dpo. Im dumping tons of dust on you all now :) my daughter is asking if i can cut the baby out now for her... Lol ever tried explaining c sections to a 4 yr old?


----------



## Callie A

WOW!!! CONGRATS WHISPER!!

You must be super excited :) 

Im catching some of that baby dust your throwing round lol Thanks

Callie


----------



## whispersof3

callie I hope the sore boobs and nausea hit your hardcore!


----------



## Spicychick10

whispersof3 said:


> callie I hope the sore boobs and nausea hit your hardcore!

Haha!


----------



## traceyAndLee

whispersof3 said:


> OMG! I was wrong!!! I thought i was completely out since I tested negative 12 dpo and guess what I just got??? only took a test cause my boobs were killing me. wow im just in disbelief right now.

:happydance::happydance::happydance: so happy for you hun :)


----------



## Spicychick10

Callie A said:


> Spicychick10 said:
> 
> 
> Callie- Hmm interesting...I've gotten more af cramps since the spotting I got the first day(Monday). It was at night, I was laying down and got this really painful af cramp, that's what made me go to the bathroom to checked if af started and when I wiped, there was pink blood(sorry tmi). After that day I get af cramps at night but not as bad. Only when I lay on my sides and belly. And spotted lightly the second day and today very very very light. Almost non existent. During the day I'll get cramps if I'm sitting a weird way or something.
> 
> 
> Yes, i know what you mean about the bathroom trips...everytime i go to the toilet im nervously watching...waiting to see the tp lol hahaha
> 
> Anyways, i might try a test tomorrow....but i have been reading in many different places online...that you may not get your BFP with a blood test 3-4 days after implantation..and another 2-3 days after with Urine testing...
> 
> So am telling my self i wont be dissapointed just yet (IF i was to get a BFN tomorrow-touch wood i dont but..) lol im very positive compared to a couple of days ago..hopefully its just my body telling me im right :)
> 
> Catch up with you all later :)
> 
> Callie xoClick to expand...

Yes the bathroom trips always get me nervous! Haha! I would test tomorrow but I have one good frer and really don't wanna spend more money until I know I'm knocked up for sure LOL! If I don't get af by Friday and get a bfn, I wouldn't be testing anymore. If I were to get a faint bfp, I'll be buying more tests! I don't know, it's a system that works for me lol


----------



## Spicychick10

Ive been so thirsty! I have a cup of water always by my side and I don't feel hydrated enough. Maybe it's the heat? 

Don't want to admit anything to pregnancy hehe.. the only thing that makes me think I'm not out yet is the occassional sore bbs I get and cramps when I lay down. Oh and af not here lol ugh why does it have to be so confusing!!!!


----------



## Callie A

whispersof3 said:


> callie I hope the sore boobs and nausea hit your hardcore!

Gee thanks Whisper lol
I hope so too (probly first time ever we've wanted to feel sick and have sore boobs haha)

I am actually feeling really sick this morning..and dizzy to go with it...boobs arnt that sore today...its mainly my nipples that get sore...mainly when they're hard..i cant have anything rub past them...ouch!

Have had a few toilet trips this morning..50% had slight brown/pink spots on the tp...

I think i might test in the morning so FX and lots of baby dust to myself :) :) :)

Callie xo


----------



## whispersof3

Good luck callie!


----------



## Spicychick10

Callie A said:


> whispersof3 said:
> 
> 
> callie I hope the sore boobs and nausea hit your hardcore!
> 
> Gee thanks Whisper lol
> I hope so too (probly first time ever we've wanted to feel sick and have sore boobs haha)
> 
> I am actually feeling really sick this morning..and dizzy to go with it...boobs arnt that sore today...its mainly my nipples that get sore...mainly when they're hard..i cant have anything rub past them...ouch!
> 
> Have had a few toilet trips this morning..50% had slight brown/pink spots on the tp...
> 
> I think i might test in the morning so FX and lots of baby dust to myself :) :) :)
> 
> Callie xoClick to expand...

Good luck!! Let us know!! :flower:


----------



## Aquiss18

Update ladies my crampings differentiate my period I'm have really bad cramps constantly and with my period it only lasts for a few hours, my bleeding is heavy, I soaked through a tampon in like 2 hours and almost a pad, I have a feeling I'm miscarrying, lucky I'm at work and can keep my mind off it.


----------



## JennyBLove

Aquiss18 said:


> Update ladies my crampings differentiate my period I'm have really bad cramps constantly and with my period it only lasts for a few hours, my bleeding is heavy, I soaked through a tampon in like 2 hours and almost a pad, I have a feeling I'm miscarrying, lucky I'm at work and can keep my mind off it.


aw sucky :( you know if u werent even trying u would just think its another period so awwwww :( u should be good if it is riight after this month tho :) i'm sorry for ur mess ur havin!


----------



## nzjade

Aquiss18 said:


> Update ladies my crampings differentiate my period I'm have really bad cramps constantly and with my period it only lasts for a few hours, my bleeding is heavy, I soaked through a tampon in like 2 hours and almost a pad, I have a feeling I'm miscarrying, lucky I'm at work and can keep my mind off it.

Hi Aquiss, not meaning to sound like the mother hen here but I would avoid using tampons if I were you because if it's a miscarriage (which it is right? as you had BFP??) then there is a risk of infection with tampons - stick to pads and avoid having baths until bleeding stops (this is the info I got from my Dr when I m/c at 5 weeks) xx :flow:


----------



## JennyBLove

nzjade said:


> Aquiss18 said:
> 
> 
> Update ladies my crampings differentiate my period I'm have really bad cramps constantly and with my period it only lasts for a few hours, my bleeding is heavy, I soaked through a tampon in like 2 hours and almost a pad, I have a feeling I'm miscarrying, lucky I'm at work and can keep my mind off it.
> 
> Hi Aquiss, not meaning to sound like the mother hen here but I would avoid using tampons if I were you because if it's a miscarriage (which it is right? as you had BFP??) then there is a risk of infection with tampons - stick to pads and avoid having baths until bleeding stops (this is the info I got from my Dr when I m/c at 5 weeks) xx :flow:Click to expand...


Yes that is true!!! dont wear one, i was told by doc when i had miscarry to not use one, i bled for alomost 4 months :/ sucked. but bad to not let it flow out naturally. did u know tampons have espestis in them, or atleast some that are known to make u bleed more so u buy more too!! natural ones are best. but yeah id stick to pads!!


----------



## Spicychick10

My bbs are hurting :(. I'm almost a DD so if i don't wear a bra, it hurts more when I walk. In the shower, when the water was hitting them, it was sore too. That never happens! I'm tempted to test tomorrow but I really want to wait until Friday morning.


----------



## jellyfish24

oh good luck! I think I am definitely out af due tomorrow. We were going to try SMEP this month but didnt quite go to plan, this month hopefully we will follow it as best as we can. I am hoping that we can get pregnant before Christmas so fingers crossed.


----------



## Aquiss18

Going to pick up some blackmores conceive well tonight, whens the best time to start it?? Straight after "period"??


----------



## Aquiss18

My fiancée have made a deal no pregnancy tests in the house untill I've missed my period for 2 days, then this won't happen again, I'm sad we lost our baby, but it means we just get to have the fun of trying again. Congrats to everyone that got their BFP I am sad as Im no longer pregnant but maybe this baby wasn't meant to be!


----------



## Spicychick10

jellyfish24 said:


> oh good luck! I think I am definitely out af due tomorrow. We were going to try SMEP this month but didnt quite go to plan, this month hopefully we will follow it as best as we can. I am hoping that we can get pregnant before Christmas so fingers crossed.

You never know! Your not out until af shows up! :hugs:


----------



## traceyAndLee

hello, ladys :) 

Stabbing pains, only painful for about two seconds, every 10 minutes or so today.
dont know what to think x


----------



## Spicychick10

traceyAndLee said:


> hello, ladys :)
> 
> Stabbing pains, only painful for about two seconds, every 10 minutes or so today.
> dont know what to think x

Did you feel that before? Maybe call the doctor and let them know.


----------



## Spicychick10

Hey ladies! How are you guys??

Checking in. I'm 14-15 dpo and no af yet! I don't have the usual af cramps either that I get all day before af. I still get occasional nausea throughout the day. Usually before I eat, during and after lol. I get full quicker but hungry more. Thirsty all the time and peeing every hour and a half to 2 hours(probably because of all the water I'm drinking!)Still have tummy issues and gassy :( sorry for tmi but i get gas pains. At night I get the sore bbs, cramps and some lower back aches. It's when I'm trying to sleep. But I have hardly any cm. Like almost none at all. I really don't want to look too much into it but it's really hard not to! Testing day is Friday (tomorrow morning)! In about 17 hours haha...

Anything new with you ladies? How are you ladies holding up? :flower:


----------



## Callie A

Spicychick10 said:


> Hey ladies! How are you guys??
> 
> Checking in. I'm 14-15 dpo and no af yet! I don't have the usual af cramps either that I get all day before af. I still get occasional nausea throughout the day. Usually before I eat, during and after lol. I get full quicker but hungry more. Thirsty all the time and peeing every hour and a half to 2 hours(probably because of all the water I'm drinking!)Still have tummy issues and gassy :( sorry for tmi but i get gas pains. At night I get the sore bbs, cramps and some lower back aches. It's when I'm trying to sleep. But I have hardly any cm. Like almost none at all. I really don't want to look too much into it but it's really hard not to! Testing day is Friday (tomorrow morning)! In about 17 hours haha...
> 
> Anything new with you ladies? How are you ladies holding up? :flower:


Morning Spicychick,
Good luck for in the morning FX

It is already friday morning here...and i done my test as AF is due today...but BFN :(
I have been reading that a BFP may not show up until 5-7 days after implantation bleeding (which i have had, on and off the the last 2 days...) So its only been 2 days after implantation bleeding... 
So i still have hopes..i mean i have to with all the symptoms i have/had!!!

My symptoms are all very similar to yours :)

Here's hoping.
FX and baby dust to the both of us :)

Callie xo



So i wont test again until monday now :)


----------



## sweet_leigh

Hi again girls, checking in. Congrats whispers!

I'm now on CD29, with no spotting or sign of AF yet- just sore knees which i always get around this time. I usually have a 28 day cycle so I'm late... I took a FRER this morning & it was a BFN. I've lost all hope & just think my stressing out has delayed AF


----------



## CherylC3

Aquiss I'm so sorry Hun.. :hugs:

Congrats to all the BFPs :happydance:


----------



## JennyBLove

Hey all!! Hope yall get ur positives :).....im only 6 dpo :/ but holdin on here, went n got some opks in case for next mo and also preg tests in case i need to take so im prepared. very crabby today....could also just be besause people do not n i mean do not know how t odrive here in North Dakota.....horrible, just horrible lol. and i'm crampy, might be af who knows. so anyways hope alls well with everyone :)


----------



## Aquiss18

My crampings still strong I'm thinking maybe ringing my dr and asking him about this, I'm pretty sure im miscarrying, this is not my usual AF.


----------



## Spicychick10

Callie A said:


> Spicychick10 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! How are you guys??
> 
> Checking in. I'm 14-15 dpo and no af yet! I don't have the usual af cramps either that I get all day before af. I still get occasional nausea throughout the day. Usually before I eat, during and after lol. I get full quicker but hungry more. Thirsty all the time and peeing every hour and a half to 2 hours(probably because of all the water I'm drinking!)Still have tummy issues and gassy :( sorry for tmi but i get gas pains. At night I get the sore bbs, cramps and some lower back aches. It's when I'm trying to sleep. But I have hardly any cm. Like almost none at all. I really don't want to look too much into it but it's really hard not to! Testing day is Friday (tomorrow morning)! In about 17 hours haha...
> 
> Anything new with you ladies? How are you ladies holding up? :flower:
> 
> 
> Morning Spicychick,
> Good luck for in the morning FX
> 
> It is already friday morning here...and i done my test as AF is due today...but BFN :(
> I have been reading that a BFP may not show up until 5-7 days after implantation bleeding (which i have had, on and off the the last 2 days...) So its only been 2 days after implantation bleeding...
> So i still have hopes..i mean i have to with all the symptoms i have/had!!!
> 
> My symptoms are all very similar to yours :)
> 
> Here's hoping.
> FX and baby dust to the both of us :)
> 
> Callie xo
> 
> 
> 
> So i wont test again until monday now :)Click to expand...


Oooh so maybe it'll show up for me tomorrow? I had my IB on Monday. I had the strong cramps and the pink spotting right after(quite a bit but only when wiped once). Then had a couple days more of light spotting(brown). So I would count Monday as my IB if it was indeed IB. I havent had anymore pink spotting or anything since that day.

I guess we'll see tomorrow! That's why I still have some hope because I never spot before af. And the sore bbs. Which I'm not getting much of at the moment but when I do it hurts. If i get a bfn tomorrow morning, then I'll test again on Monday like you.


----------



## Spicychick10

JennyBLove said:


> Hey all!! Hope yall get ur positives :).....im only 6 dpo :/ but holdin on here, went n got some opks in case for next mo and also preg tests in case i need to take so im prepared. very crabby today....could also just be besause people do not n i mean do not know how t odrive here in North Dakota.....horrible, just horrible lol. and i'm crampy, might be af who knows. so anyways hope alls well with everyone :)

Hope it's a good sign girl! You have about 1 week left :happydance:


----------



## Spicychick10

sweet_leigh said:


> Hi again girls, checking in. Congrats whispers!
> 
> I'm now on CD29, with no spotting or sign of AF yet- just sore knees which i always get around this time. I usually have a 28 day cycle so I'm late... I took a FRER this morning & it was a BFN. I've lost all hope & just think my stressing out has delayed AF


Try again tomorrow morning! :)


----------



## JennyBLove

Spicychick10 said:


> JennyBLove said:
> 
> 
> Hey all!! Hope yall get ur positives :).....im only 6 dpo :/ but holdin on here, went n got some opks in case for next mo and also preg tests in case i need to take so im prepared. very crabby today....could also just be besause people do not n i mean do not know how t odrive here in North Dakota.....horrible, just horrible lol. and i'm crampy, might be af who knows. so anyways hope alls well with everyone :)
> 
> Hope it's a good sign girl! You have about 1 week left :happydance:Click to expand...


THank ya :) hope it ur month too you missed ur af yet?!!! so excited, but either way it will work out :) cant wait!


----------



## Spicychick10

JennyBLove said:


> Spicychick10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JennyBLove said:
> 
> 
> Hey all!! Hope yall get ur positives :).....im only 6 dpo :/ but holdin on here, went n got some opks in case for next mo and also preg tests in case i need to take so im prepared. very crabby today....could also just be besause people do not n i mean do not know how t odrive here in North Dakota.....horrible, just horrible lol. and i'm crampy, might be af who knows. so anyways hope alls well with everyone :)
> 
> Hope it's a good sign girl! You have about 1 week left :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THank ya :) hope it ur month too you missed ur af yet?!!! so excited, but either way it will work out :) cant wait!Click to expand...

Thanks :thumbup: well I was suppose to get af yesterday or today. I didn't get it yesterday or today(yet). So if I wake up tomorrow morning to no af, then I'm testing with fmu tomorrow :). I hope it's a bfp!


----------



## JennyBLove

Yay thats good news!!!! :) hope u dont get af!! yeah i was looking back at my monthly notes in my app and saw that i get these same syptoms every month about this time so only thing to do is wait n see for me lol. Good Luck i pray it ur BFP :)


----------



## Spicychick10

Well it could be different this time we'll see. :) and thanks so much. Really means a lot. I pray it's your bfp too!


----------



## JennyBLove

Indeed we will :) hehe. Thanks :) gonna try stay busy till then!!


----------



## Spicychick10

Been feeling really sleepy tonight. Tomorrow is the big day! Goodnight ladies :) I'll be on here right after I test lol hopefully with some good news! :winkwink:


----------



## nzjade

Aquiss18 said:


> My crampings still strong I'm thinking maybe ringing my dr and asking him about this, I'm pretty sure im miscarrying, this is not my usual AF.

I agree Aquiss re calling your Dr, because at the very least he/she should put it on your medical records. My m/c felt like a horrible dull heavy pain in my uterus - not like AF cramps at all :(


----------



## whispersof3

Hope to see all your bfp soon!


----------



## sweet_leigh

couldn't bring myself to poas this morning, BFNs have put me in such a terrible mood for the last 2 days.... 3 days late now, just gonna wait & see if AF shows her dumb face.


----------



## JennyBLove

hey girls!!

sounds great no AF yet. That dumb B better not come :) 
do you guys temp at all? anyways yay yeah better to wait n see for bfp !!! i think i'm 7 dpo and took temp for second time n its at 97.48, yesterday was 97.42, hope it just keeps going up and stays up. it was wierd i coughed when i was laying in bed and got a wierd pain in my ab this morn...odd


----------



## whispersof3

Come on spicey!! I wanna know!


----------



## Spicychick10

I got a bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It was so clear!!!!! Aaaahhhhh!!!!! :happydance: omg I'm shaking right now! I woke up my hubby and said "um babe..." and shoved the stick in his face.Took a while for him to understand what it was LOL! Omg I can't believe it! Thank you ladies so much for your encouragement. I'd be a looney psycho if it weren't for your kind words. 

Spreading baby dust to all of you!!


----------



## Spicychick10

I'll post the test later when Im on the laptop!


----------



## kaydee.girl

Congrats!!! And I will take some of that dust :)


----------



## traceyAndLee

Spicychick10 said:


> I got a bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It was so clear!!!!! Aaaahhhhh!!!!! :happydance: omg I'm shaking right now! I woke up my hubby and said "um babe..." and shoved the stick in his face.Took a while for him to understand what it was LOL! Omg I can't believe it! Thank you ladies so much for your encouragement. I'd be a looney psycho if it wasn't for your kinds words.
> 
> Spreading baby dust to all of you!!

Congrats so happy for you hun :) :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Spicychick10

Thanks ladies!!

I'm 15/16 dpo and I noticed that the test line is way darker than the control line. Actually now that I think of it, the test line showed up first than the control line. What does that mean??


----------



## JennyBLove

Spicychick10 said:


> Thanks ladies!!
> 
> I'm 15/16 dpo and I noticed that the test line is way darker than the control line. Actually now that I think of it, the test line showed up first than the control line. What does that mean??


omg yay! i'm so happy for you :) lucky you hehe. i caved lol n took test of course negative lol only 7dpo. but anyways yay i'm glad you n hubs are looking forward to baby :):happydance:


----------



## whispersof3

Woohoo spicy! We can be bump buddies! And my test did the same thing just means we got plenty of hcg :)


----------



## babysiew

Congrats SpicyChick!


----------



## kristyrich

Spicychick10 said:


> Thanks ladies!!
> 
> I'm 15/16 dpo and I noticed that the test line is way darker than the control line. Actually now that I think of it, the test line showed up first than the control line. What does that mean??

Woohoo! Congrats hun!! I did another test just for reassurance this morning lol, i'm obsessive with poas. It came up dark and before the control line. Just means you have a great HCG level. Wooo! Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months. Don't forget to come join us on the april babies thread! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## pinkwaters

Spicychick10 said:


> I got a bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It was so clear!!!!! Aaaahhhhh!!!!! :happydance: omg I'm shaking right now! I woke up my hubby and said "um babe..." and shoved the stick in his face.Took a while for him to understand what it was LOL! Omg I can't believe it! Thank you ladies so much for your encouragement. I'd be a looney psycho if it weren't for your kind words.
> 
> Spreading baby dust to all of you!!

Many congratulations to you spicychick! !!! That's great news so happy for you! 
Wish you a H&H 9months


----------



## Spicychick10

Thanks ladies!!

And ok good, I was a bit worried lol yayyy! I got some digitals so I'm about to do one. Also got some prenatals. I bought the ones from Walmart. The nature made ones I think. With DHA in it. Those are good right?


----------



## Spicychick10

whispersof3 said:


> Woohoo spicy! We can be bump buddies! And my test did the same thing just means we got plenty of hcg :)

Sure we can be bump buddies!

I'm hoping Callie gets her bfp too so we can all be bump buddies :happydance:


----------



## Aquiss18

Congrats love, I was reading about my pregnancy and apparently my pregnancy was always going to end in m/c it was a chemical pregnancy, back to trying again next month! Still cramping a lot, bleedings slowing then going heavy again, I wish I never tested because then I would of assumed I was just havin my period, then it wouldn't be so heart breaking... This is my second chemical pregnancy I had 3 months ago, but that's life, let's hope for a sticky bean next time around. H&H 9months to you! 

And deffinatly taking some of that baby dust!


----------



## Spicychick10

ok so I uploaded the pic. Let me know if you can see it! I took the frer in the morning and the digital at 7pm today (Friday). :happydance:


sorry if the picture isnt that great of quality.
 



Attached Files:







pic 3.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Aquiss18

Congratulations love.


----------



## Spicychick10

Aquiss18 said:


> Congrats love, I was reading about my pregnancy and apparently my pregnancy was always going to end in m/c it was a chemical pregnancy, back to trying again next month! Still cramping a lot, bleedings slowing then going heavy again, I wish I never tested because then I would of assumed I was just havin my period, then it wouldn't be so heart breaking... This is my second chemical pregnancy I had 3 months ago, but that's life, let's hope for a sticky bean next time around. H&H 9months to you!
> 
> And deffinatly taking some of that baby dust!

Thanks Aquiss.

I'm so sorry for that happening to you again. Yea, it really is best to test after your missed period to avoid the heart ache. I wish you luck for you next cycle. :hugs:


----------



## Aquiss18

Partner and I have come to an agreement, no more PG test in the house until missed period, I like this plan because then i wont constantly test and get my hopes up to have them crushed, I'm sad I lost the baby but it also has made me realize how easy it was for me to fall pregnant so hopefully it wont take much longer, I've heard that women fall pregnant rather quickly after a m/c but i could be wrong


----------



## Spicychick10

Aquiss18 said:


> Partner and I have come to an agreement, no more PG test in the house until missed period, I like this plan because then i wont constantly test and get my hopes up to have them crushed, I'm sad I lost the baby but it also has made me realize how easy it was for me to fall pregnant so hopefully it wont take much longer, I've heard that women fall pregnant rather quickly after a m/c but i could be wrong

yea, works best that way :) and I know it won't be long for you! Just keep doing what you're doing. :thumbup:


----------



## Aquiss18

How is everyone today? What are your symptoms?


----------



## Callie A

Spicychick10 said:


> I got a bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It was so clear!!!!! Aaaahhhhh!!!!! :happydance: omg I'm shaking right now! I woke up my hubby and said "um babe..." and shoved the stick in his face.Took a while for him to understand what it was LOL! Omg I can't believe it! Thank you ladies so much for your encouragement. I'd be a looney psycho if it weren't for your kind words.
> 
> Spreading baby dust to all of you!!

OMG SPICY! Congrats!! So excited for you 
Good news to read at the end of my day 

I have been having spotting the last couple of days.. And it has note turned into a light bright red flow.... So I guess it is AF.... :'(

I still can't help but think it might still be implantation... As Im getting no AF pains like I usually would...

But who knows.. Time will tell..see if it goes away... And maybe test middle of next week... Just incase.........

Congrats again Spicy, im so very excited for you!!!

Callie xo


----------



## Aquiss18

I'm so sorry Callie! But maybe next month is our month! I started "AF" 4 days ago even though I'm miscarrying, I plan on TTCing this month again, hopin for BFP no testing untill AF is due or late!


----------



## pinkwaters

AF showed up today and heavy too. Usually starts light. Oh well...
Onto cycle 8 
I feel horrible but not much to do 
Goodluck to you ladies hope the witch doesn't show up!!


----------



## Aquiss18

My AF starts off with brownish slow bleeding kind of like spotting, isn't untill the next day I really get a flow, this AF started off bright red and medium flow, then became heavy and has gone from heavy to light to medium to heavy again, I've had blood clots and it's been bright red the entire time, I've also cramped constantly with my normal
AF I only cramp the first day, that being said with the positives I had and the bleeding the way it is I had a chemical pregnancy and a miscarrage! Let's hope next month is our month! Baby dust to all!


----------



## Spicychick10

Callie A said:


> Spicychick10 said:
> 
> 
> I got a bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It was so clear!!!!! Aaaahhhhh!!!!! :happydance: omg I'm shaking right now! I woke up my hubby and said "um babe..." and shoved the stick in his face.Took a while for him to understand what it was LOL! Omg I can't believe it! Thank you ladies so much for your encouragement. I'd be a looney psycho if it weren't for your kind words.
> 
> Spreading baby dust to all of you!!
> 
> OMG SPICY! Congrats!! So excited for you
> Good news to read at the end of my day
> 
> I have been having spotting the last couple of days.. And it has note turned into a light bright red flow.... So I guess it is AF.... :'(
> 
> I still can't help but think it might still be implantation... As Im getting no AF pains like I usually would...
> 
> But who knows.. Time will tell..see if it goes away... And maybe test middle of next week... Just incase.........
> 
> Congrats again Spicy, im so very excited for you!!!
> 
> Callie xoClick to expand...

Thanks Callie :). 

And noooo, it could be IB, right? :wacko:


----------



## jellyfish24

Spicychick10 said:


> I got a bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It was so clear!!!!! Aaaahhhhh!!!!! :happydance: omg I'm shaking right now! I woke up my hubby and said "um babe..." and shoved the stick in his face.Took a while for him to understand what it was LOL! Omg I can't believe it! Thank you ladies so much for your encouragement. I'd be a looney psycho if it weren't for your kind words.
> 
> Spreading baby dust to all of you!!

Congratulations!!! H&H 9months to you :thumbup:


----------



## jellyfish24

AF got me today which i knew it would. On to next cycle.

Girls with bfp's any tips or anything you did differently? I'm 29 days to the dot with a smiley face on opk on day 16 so just wondering where we are going wrong? ah well what's meant to be will be.


----------



## whispersof3

Only tip i have is to bd everday and have fun. Sorry im not much help!


----------



## jellyfish24

thanks! sorry to personal but did you bd every day in your cycle?


----------



## Spicychick10

jellyfish24 said:


> thanks! sorry to personal but did you bd every day in your cycle?

Hey, sorry af got you :(. 

As for tips, since you know around the time you ovulate, I would bd about 3 days before, on O day and 2 days after, rest a day and bd one more time. And after bd stay in bed, don't get up. That's what we did and it worked for us. I honestly thought that we were out. Oh and After we bd, I would just fall asleep afterwards because we usually do it at night. Hope it works out for you!


----------



## Aquiss18

I only bd on ovulation day!


----------



## sweet_leigh

i'm out. :cry:


----------



## whispersof3

When im in the ovulation window i turn into a horn dog so we bd probably everyday or twice a day.....my poor hubby is exhausted by the next week even when we wernt ttc i was still the same way.


----------



## Aquiss18

sweet_leigh said:


> i'm out. :cry:

I'm so sorry lovely, maybe next moth with be our month!
xoxox



How is Callie today any news? x


----------



## Aquiss18

am I crazy... was wasting the rest of my internet cheapies and there positive!?!? how??


----------



## JennyBLove

Aquiss18 said:


> am I crazy... was wasting the rest of my internet cheapies and there positive!?!? how??


hmmm well if ur miscarrying then the hsg could still be in ur systom but maybe theres somthing else to it!! i know clots are not good, but i would go back to doc to have them check everything out agian!! or call and see what they say!!!


----------



## Aquiss18

trying to get a picture of my test i think there darker then before... I'm nt hopeful any chance i got dodgy internet cheapies?


----------



## Aquiss18




----------



## JennyBLove

Aquiss18 said:


> trying to get a picture of my test i think there darker then before... I'm nt hopeful any chance i got dodgy internet cheapies?


is the lines the one at the end kinda pinkesh ones? i doubt thier lieing :) but yeah thatss interesting im gonna look a few things up for ya!! cuz i know alot of people have thier period when thier preg too. what did the docs say agian before?


----------



## Aquiss18

He said theres no way i had that many faint positives and then not be pregnant or them to be false positive... He wants to re test me in 2 weeks, but i've been bleeding for 5 days bright red on and off with some clots and meduim/light/heavy flow, I assumed miscarriage.. but i've done 4 tests all have a faint second line!


----------



## JennyBLove

Those are definatly positives!! i used dollar store ones n it came up positive when i was so...hmmmm tho, i guess th best to do is talk to doc or wait till that period is gone and test agian. maybe its not a chemical mscry. that would be greaet if not.


----------



## JennyBLove

Aquiss18 said:


> He said theres no way i had that many faint positives and then not be pregnant or them to be false positive... He wants to re test me in 2 weeks, but i've been bleeding for 5 days bright red on and off with some clots and meduim/light/heavy flow, I assumed miscarriage.. but i've done 4 tests all have a faint second line!


Yeah thatss what i thought :) well hopefully it sticks n its not a miscarry , man u have been thru alot in last few days :(, hopefully it stays positive!!!!!! clots is whats scary though just keep watchn. i was 3 months when i miscarried n it was so icky.


----------



## Aquiss18

OMG.... gah, I'm working all week I'll ring my dr tomorrow morning on my tea break at work, this is crazy... I don't have any P symptoms apart from massive boobs, i mean i'm already an E cup but they are huge... and my nipples are slightly darker and bigger, and i couldn't sleep untill 3am last night... I'm really confused.


----------



## Aquiss18

But they haven't been big clots really and it's been more a pinkish bright red blood, now i have pinkish blood, and no clots what so ever. eeee :l


----------



## JennyBLove

Aquiss18 said:


> OMG.... gah, I'm working all week I'll ring my dr tomorrow morning on my tea break at work, this is crazy... I don't have any P symptoms apart from massive boobs, i mean i'm already an E cup but they are huge... and my nipples are slightly darker and bigger, and i couldn't sleep untill 3am last night... I'm really confused.

yeah good idea!!!! what a day huh? wowzaaa just think when u have baby u be even bigger cup lol, i only B so kinda excited for the natural enlargment lol. darker nipples is def a sign of preg and the tests show it!!! Hopefully all this turns out for the better, n if u still are try not to stress. Insomnia is gettn me bad but today i slept alot. im hopen to test soon here too hope they look like urs :). thatss so confusing tho!!! i mean the doc at er when i went for miscarry years ago said she got her period till the 6th month so maybe its just still early, n when i got preg i actually got preg, then had my period which was like usual n im sure had lil clotidge, then missed my next period so i was 2 mos already. I'll pray for ya!! its a like a rollercoaster of emotion for u i bet


----------



## Aquiss18

inverted... :l


----------



## JennyBLove

Aquiss18 said:


> But they haven't been big clots really and it's been more a pinkish bright red blood, now i have pinkish blood, and no clots what so ever. eeee :l


when i was bleeding it was really bright pink/red or at leasst that what it stated out to be!


----------



## JennyBLove

what are those bottem ones? from last time?


----------



## Aquiss18

there the ones i took all today and all positive, my bleeding his been bright red/pink no brown blood at all.


----------



## JennyBLove

Well i guess give it few days or like the doc said give it few weeks, n see what happens hopefully the bleeding stops very soon!!!!!


----------



## Aquiss18

I spotting really i've hardly bleed all day and what I have bleed you could class as pink inplantation bleeding... it's really light pink with the occasional red.


----------



## JennyBLove

thatss good no clots at least!!!! maybe u just getting bleeding for first mo !!!?


----------



## Aquiss18

Maybe, Going to take one with FMU tomorrow and see if it's any darker, but i will be ringing my dr and speaking to him about the bleeding an the fact im still getting faint positives, he might send me for a ultrasound to confirm if i am or not!


----------



## JennyBLove

Aquiss18 said:


> Maybe, Going to take one with FMU tomorrow and see if it's any darker, but i will be ringing my dr and speaking to him about the bleeding an the fact im still getting faint positives, he might send me for a ultrasound to confirm if i am or not!


Yeah that would be a good idea!! hope it turns out for the best :) Good Luck Girl!


----------



## Aquiss18

heres hoping!


----------



## Aquiss18

I was messing around taking photos, i can see it on my phone as clear as day, it's pink unsure but I'm really confused now... :l



to dark to be after a m/c my lvls would have pretty much completely dropped my blood test was negative... so confused right now... :'(


----------



## Callie A

Aquiss18 said:


> I'm so sorry Callie! But maybe next month is our month! I started "AF" 4 days ago even though I'm miscarrying, I plan on TTCing this month again, hopin for BFP no testing untill AF is due or late!

Thanks Aquiss :)

Its weird bleeding tho..it seems to have now almost stopped after only 2 days...my AF usually lasts 5-6 days-heavy too...

Anyways we'll see i guess...maybe il test just to be sure one day next week..

Just cant help myself lol

Seems weird whats happening with you....but...
Goodluck to us both tho, we so deserve it!!!

Callie xo


----------



## Callie A

Spicychick10 said:


> Callie A said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spicychick10 said:
> 
> 
> I got a bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It was so clear!!!!! Aaaahhhhh!!!!! :happydance: omg I'm shaking right now! I woke up my hubby and said "um babe..." and shoved the stick in his face.Took a while for him to understand what it was LOL! Omg I can't believe it! Thank you ladies so much for your encouragement. I'd be a looney psycho if it weren't for your kind words.
> 
> Spreading baby dust to all of you!!
> 
> OMG SPICY! Congrats!! So excited for you
> Good news to read at the end of my day
> 
> I have been having spotting the last couple of days.. And it has note turned into a light bright red flow.... So I guess it is AF.... :'(
> 
> I still can't help but think it might still be implantation... As Im getting no AF pains like I usually would...
> 
> But who knows.. Time will tell..see if it goes away... And maybe test middle of next week... Just incase.........
> 
> Congrats again Spicy, im so very excited for you!!!
> 
> Callie xoClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Callie :).
> 
> And noooo, it could be IB, right? :wacko:Click to expand...


Thanks Spicy, im hoping it may have been IB...lol
Thanks for keeping your hopes up for me :)
I may do a test later i the week..just incase haha

Hope you have a H & H 9 months!!!
Callie xo


----------



## JennyBLove

I:\DCIM\Camera\IMG_20120812_005611.jpg

Okay i broke haha but umm does this look like a line to u cant tell if it is, very faint tho


----------



## JennyBLove

i dunno how to put a pic in here


----------



## Aquiss18

Go to advance settings and click the paper clip!


----------



## JennyBLove

hope it worked lol , but yeah this looks wierd tho i dunno its only like half the top of line looks wierd


----------



## Aquiss18

I think there might be a slight line but really unsure.... sorry... :l


----------



## JennyBLove

yeah haha too early gonna wait tll next wednesday to do agian!! just couldn help myself!


----------



## Aquiss18

My FR I took at 6:30pm, i believe it has a super faint line, YES I'm addicted to testing.... I plan on using FMU tomorrow but yeah.. I'm not very hopeful... after reading that red blood whilst pregnant is almost a given of miscarriage especially the amount i had an how long I've had it for... The fact i also had really bad cramping and such... -Sigh... Why did I do that test... D; 

My tweak.... I see a second line.... 0.o...


----------



## Aquiss18

My FR this morning had the same kind of line, I'm happy to say it's just left over HCG, I plan on ringing my Dr sometime this week to have him confirm or put down my miscarriage, I'm not disappointed because i was never hopeful anyway hopefully we will conceive again this month (very doubtful) I've stopped bleeding, I feel normal, I don't feel pregnant anymore and I have no symptoms really.... It's official no more baby, but I'm glad I found out i can get pregnant.


----------



## JennyBLove

aww yeah all to do is move on n try agian :) i dont really get too upset either cuz that would be the only sstress i have n why let it be. My guy is gonna pay for me to get my horomones checked cuz iv always thought i had a deficiency someone or lack or even too mcuh of one of them and after researching i thnk i found out what it could be. when i had mscarry they said it couldv been that too.who knows well good luck for next month girl its not long away. i dont want a gemini baby anyways lol jk but no really i'm not. hehe


----------



## Aquiss18

I'll ring my DR on Wednesday, maybe he can give me some answers! at lest I'm working 2 full days until then haha, I have workies soon, bring on lunch and my tea breaks so I can check my phone haha 

(AKA this site)


----------



## Aquiss18

Also my cervix is still high firm and closed...


----------



## Callie A

Hey Everyone,

Just wondering what your thoughts are on my situation...

I had been having all the symptoms under the sun for pregnancy lol
weeing freq
gassy
dizzy
headaches
nausea
loss of appetite
hungry! lol
boobs bigger
nipples so sore with extra white bumps on them..
lower back pain
bloating
cervix seemed closed..or very tight
sooo tired
moody
feverish
pinching pain in my ovary area

Last wednesday (12DPO) i had some on and off spotting-brown and small spots of red. Also spotting on and off again thrusday (13DPO) only saw on tp when i wiped..

Friday at bout 1pm i got a light flow..just when i wiped. Saturday & Sunday morning i had enough of a light/med flow to wear a liner...sunday arv, dissapeared for a few hours..back very light when i wiped sunday night...
Today (Monday-17DPO) it has all gone....

I dont know if this is implantation bleeding....or AF as i had none of my normal AF pains/cramps just that normal pinching ovary area pain iv had for the last 2 weeks....and my AF usually comes on heavy until it goes...5-6days later..

What do you think...?
I did a test friday, but it was a BFN...maybe not enough hcg in my system yet perhaps...or just a different AF... 

Callie xo


----------



## JennyBLove

Callie A said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Just wondering what your thoughts are on my situation...
> 
> I had been having all the symptoms under the sun for pregnancy lol
> weeing freq
> gassy
> dizzy
> headaches
> nausea
> loss of appetite
> hungry! lol
> boobs bigger
> nipples so sore with extra white bumps on them..
> lower back pain
> bloating
> cervix seemed closed..or very tight
> sooo tired
> moody
> feverish
> pinching pain in my ovary area
> 
> Last wednesday (12DPO) i had some on and off spotting-brown and small spots of red. Also spotting on and off again thrusday (13DPO) only saw on tp when i wiped..
> 
> Friday at bout 1pm i got a light flow..just when i wiped. Saturday & Sunday morning i had enough of a light/med flow to wear a liner...sunday arv, dissapeared for a few hours..back very light when i wiped sunday night...
> Today (Monday-17DPO) it has all gone....
> 
> I dont know if this is implantation bleeding....or AF as i had none of my normal AF pains/cramps just that normal pinching ovary area pain iv had for the last 2 weeks....and my AF usually comes on heavy until it goes...5-6days later..
> 
> What do you think...?
> I did a test friday, but it was a BFN...maybe not enough hcg in my system yet perhaps...or just a different AF...
> 
> Callie xo


all the symptoms are period related however since you hadd a small flow or barely or just spotting thats the main thing to look at!!! take a test agian tonight or tomorrow morning !!! good luck


----------



## whispersof3

Actually would be an aries baby. Gemini is a late may to mid june. Im a gemni so im pretty sure im right on this. Also my sons bday is april 16th and hes an aries.


----------



## JennyBLove

whispersof3 said:


> Actually would be an aries baby. Gemini is a late may to mid june. Im a gemni so im pretty sure im right on this. Also my sons bday is april 16th and hes an aries.


ohhh hehehe, sorry just all the geminis i no drive me insane lol. my gma a aries and shes april 6th i believe so yeah :), i'm a cancer so that could be why ;)


----------



## Aquiss18

I just had the funniest thing happen to me at work (on lunch break) one of the girls I'm on the floor with (child care) turns around to me and says can you change him I can't I'm not aloud I'm pregnant... Im like you can 1 there is stairs he can walk up and 2 just because your pregnant doesn't mean you can't change pooopy diapers!


----------



## JennyBLove

Aquiss18 said:


> I just had the funniest thing happen to me at work (on lunch break) one of the girls I'm on the floor with (child care) turns around to me and says can you change him I can't I'm not aloud I'm pregnant... Im like you can 1 there is stairs he can walk up and 2 just because your pregnant doesn't mean you can't change pooopy diapers!



hahahahha since when did they come up with that rule? thats insane!!


----------



## kaydee.girl

I'm testing tomorrow, ladies! Wish me luck! I'm so nervous...


----------



## JennyBLove

kaydee.girl said:


> I'm testing tomorrow, ladies! Wish me luck! I'm so nervous...




GOOOOOOOD Luck :) Hope u get it!!!!!!!


----------



## kaydee.girl

Thanks Jenny!! I'll let everyone know :)


----------



## JennyBLove

kaydee.girl said:


> Thanks Jenny!! I'll let everyone know :)

Please do!! i lvoe seeing the ladies get BFP's frist off what does the B anf F stand for hahaha. but i lvoe seeing people fall preg cuz it gives me hope and encouragemnt to keep trying hard for it!!! My man is going to get his sperm checked too and im maken an appnt tomrow to see what i need to do to get checked. That is if im not preg already, will be testing agian on wednesday, tuesday if i cant hold out!! :)


----------



## Aquiss18

Just rung my DR he's booked me in to see him at 4:30 tomorrow afternoon and wants me to go have an ultrasound done! I might be getting some answers!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies how are u? Anymore BFPs in here??xxx


----------



## kaydee.girl

Jenny- Big Fat Positive, haha. Oooh good luck at your appt! Haven't tested yet...as I don't in fact have a test...going to buy one today, haha.


----------



## JennyBLove

U got a positive?? :)


----------



## kaydee.girl

No, haven't tested yet. Sorry, lol you asked what the B and F are in BFP


----------



## Callie A

Morning Ladies 

So after 2 days of spotting, 2 days of light/ medium flow, 1 day completely gone.... Last night I have had a small amount of blood on tp.. Only when I wipe.... Its usually just a smear of light pink.. Once or twice over the night it had a couple of bright red spots in it...

I wonder whats happening down there....??? If it was AF, it usually would have come on heavy and stayed like it for 5-6 days...

What do you think.. Might do a test.. Friday perhaps, as I did one yesterday and it was a BFN :-(


----------



## Aquiss18

I'm so sorry Callie, do one Friday and let us know! I have the DRS today he wants to see me as I had that bleed and wants to send me for an ultrasound to make sure I'm no longer pregnant or to confirm I am...


----------



## Callie A

Aquiss18 said:


> I'm so sorry Callie, do one Friday and let us know! I have the DRS today he wants to see me as I had that bleed and wants to send me for an ultrasound to make sure I'm no longer pregnant or to confirm I am...


Thanks Aquiss  I will for sure.
Goodluck, I hope the doc finds a little life has started in there!!


----------



## Aquiss18

So do I, I'm very doubtful though, But at least if he confirms m/c i can get pregnant!


----------



## JennyBLove

good Luck Aquiss!!! hope it turns out well either way :) i made an apointment for fertility testing process. But i dunno if its AF but just spotted when i went to b-room. i dont usually spot it just comes on full. but well see plus i hadd the temp drop. who knows. Good luck ladies!


----------



## JennyBLove

kaydee.girl said:


> No, haven't tested yet. Sorry, lol you asked what the B and F are in BFP

Oh Duh hehe :) good luck girl!! let us know!!


----------



## Aquiss18

At work again today excited I have tomorrow off, had 7 babies all on my own, changed lots of GROSE diapers, now on lunch at 10am... I wanted my 11am lunch thanks haha, but I'm sat here in the staff room and alls I'm craving to eat is those m&ms in the box... I really want them but then I won't have anything at tea break.... :( 

If you haven't notice I'm also extremely bored as I'm the only one on lunch...

Also really craving coke shame I don't have my full license so I can't go buy one! Waaaaaa! :'(


----------



## whispersof3

Ok i am going to sound stupid but what is a tea break?


----------



## nzjade

whispersof3 said:


> Ok i am going to sound stupid but what is a tea break?

A short break at work where you generally have a cup of tea or coffee! :coffee: Must be called different things around the world :flow:


----------



## Aquiss18

Well didn't get my tea break, or (10m break) and I'm working again tomorrow so much for cleaning the house tomorrow that's tonight's job! Gah, so stressed, I have the DRS soon!


----------



## Aquiss18

So apparently he now thinks I got a false positive but like 30 false positives really?? (used all my ICS) but he did say I could of had a "missed miscarriage" he said if I have any more bleeding in the next week or so then to go back straight away for an ultrasound he also said I could of had an abortion thing where the baby dies in the uterus and you don't even realize until you have an ultrasound, he thinks I had an early miscarriage ect, but he just confused me I plan on TTCing again this month. He never said I couldn't I'm just really confused.


----------



## sweety_p

Spicychick10 said:


> I got a bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It was so clear!!!!! Aaaahhhhh!!!!! :happydance: omg I'm shaking right now! I woke up my hubby and said "um babe..." and shoved the stick in his face.Took a while for him to understand what it was LOL! Omg I can't believe it! Thank you ladies so much for your encouragement. I'd be a looney psycho if it weren't for your kind words.
> 
> Spreading baby dust to all of you!!

Hey Congrats Spicychick :)


----------



## sweety_p

Hey all, I had my AF sooner than expected.. so much for my symptoms spotting :(. I was due on 11th and I got it on 8th :( I was so depressed I wanted to cancel our trip .. but somhow managed since I was away ... Well probably this month ... wish me luck ladies... And this time, I am neither going to spot any symptoms nor I am going to read in to details .. bye bye ladies... see you next week or two.


----------



## Spicychick10

Aquiss18 said:


> So apparently he now thinks I got a false positive but like 30 false positives really?? (used all my ICS) but he did say I could of had a "missed miscarriage" he said if I have any more bleeding in the next week or so then to go back straight away for an ultrasound he also said I could of had an abortion thing where the baby dies in the uterus and you don't even realize until you have an ultrasound, he thinks I had an early miscarriage ect, but he just confused me I plan on TTCing again this month. He never said I couldn't I'm just really confused.

That's really confusing!! :wacko: can you get a second opinion? Maybe someone who can explain things better. All those ic's could have not been all false positives. 

Also try a different brand of ic's for next time. Just in case. :hugs:


----------



## Spicychick10

sweety_p said:


> Hey all, I had my AF sooner than expected.. so much for my symptoms spotting :(. I was due on 11th and I got it on 8th :( I was so depressed I wanted to cancel our trip .. but somhow managed since I was away ... Well probably this month ... wish me luck ladies... And this time, I am neither going to spot any symptoms nor I am going to read in to details .. bye bye ladies... see you next week or two.

I'm sorry sweety :( :hugs:. Hope next cycle you get your bfp. Symptom spotting sucks!


----------



## traceyAndLee

well... i come on 2days ago :(
i was geting false positive i think :(


----------



## Aquiss18

I'm going to order some different ICS today, only I'm not touching them until AF is due, I had work today but I'm sick and have lost my voice, joys of working in child care, got the dr to have a look at me and apparently I have a red throat and viral infection, I'm taking that bleeding as a early miscarriage it was not like normal AF an I bleed for 7 days totally not normal for me!


----------



## whispersof3

Oh no tracey!! Are u ok??


----------



## Spicychick10

traceyAndLee said:


> well... i come on 2days ago :(
> i was geting false positive i think :(

What??? :( are you sure??


----------



## Aquiss18

Feeling a little down, alls I keep seeing is pregnant people or hearing of people being pregnant, this is so unfair why me... :'(


----------



## babysiew

Aquiss, no offence, I always believe to get pregnant, its all about luck and fate with baby... be patient... take good care :)


----------



## Aquiss18

babysiew said:


> Aquiss, no offence, I always believe to get pregnant, its all about luck and fate with baby... be patient... take good care :)

I was meaning why me because I just had a miscarriage still a little upset.


----------



## babysiew

Hugs Aquiss


----------



## Callie A

Hi Ladies,

Im gonna say im out for this month :(

I had those couple of days of spotting last week, that led to a light/med flow, then nothing, then spotting again...bit weird and not a normal AF pattern..

But i have gotten a BFN twice since then so im just gonna have fun trying again this month and cross everything that i get pregnant this month.....

Bit hard to tell when my AF is gonna be due, as iv just come off the pill..my last cycle was 36 days, so im gonna go off that for this cycle...so my more fertile day will be towards the end of the month...meaning i can test in 3-4weeks time...depending on if i ovulate around the same day (CD24) as last cycle...

Oh who would have thought this getting pregnant business would be so tricky haha

Catch you all soon


----------



## Aquiss18

Wanna cry I saw this coming but I'm so upset my sisters just announced shes 3 and a Hal months pregnan again baby number 4 we all knew she was, she just kept denying it, I feel so hurt being I just lost my baby, I'm totally happy for her but also pissed off because he can't even look after her 3 daughters well enough, I know this is mean but she's not the best mother out there rarely baths the kids feeds them nothing but junk food her husband constantly screams an swears and calls them names.... I'm really pissed. :'(


----------



## Aquiss18

And the baby facing has begun wish me luck ladies!


----------



## kaydee.girl

So...I am now 1 day late....I think. My cycle has been anywhere from 32-39 days the last few months and I'm on CD 37. They're usually shorter, but gotten a bunch of bfns! :( :( :(


----------



## Aquiss18

Okay Ladies, I'm super confused, I ordered some IC's and got the exact same brand i got last time the ONE STEP, I took one too see if the last batch I got were dodgy and i got yet another BFP! I'm so confused, it is darker then last time still really faint, I'm really confused... How likely is it to get 2 bad batches of these tests I'm on cycle day 14 and i'm suppose to ovulate today, I'm wondering if there acting as OPKs? HELP ME! :(


Have got a negative FR so I'm taking these lines as evap lines, I'm confused as I ran one under water and it came back completely negative but if I take it properly i get a line... I'm just too confused.


----------



## Aquiss18

Update ladies, i'll most likely be out this month DF and I have been really lazy at baby dancing we only BD the 16th and the 19th, and I was suppose to ovulate today the 21st and to BD but we haven't I'm not too worried though, We might BD yet as it's only 8pm. 

Also I had a temp tip yesterday i had a temp of 96.1 and I had a tiny amount of stretchy discharge like i got last time I ovulated we did BD the night before so I'm hoping yesterday was O day, My discharge was also a strange colour I think it had a little bit of blood in it so no idea there but fingers crossed.


----------



## Spicychick10

Aquiss18 said:


> Update ladies, i'll most likely be out this month DF and I have been really lazy at baby dancing we only BD the 16th and the 19th, and I was suppose to ovulate today the 21st and to BD but we haven't I'm not too worried though, We might BD yet as it's only 8pm.
> 
> Also I had a temp tip yesterday i had a temp of 96.1 and I had a tiny amount of stretchy discharge like i got last time I ovulated we did BD the night before so I'm hoping yesterday was O day, My discharge was also a strange colour I think it had a little bit of blood in it so no idea there but fingers crossed.

Maybe you still have some hcg in your system? 

Is it possible that you're testing with opks instead? Because you always get a line with opks. And do you use opks at all to detect ovulation?


----------



## Aquiss18

I don't use opks But these clearly state hpt so yeah, im thinking evap lines maybe, all the other tests have been negative like fr


----------



## Spicychick10

You should try using opks next time so you'll be sure you've ovulated along with the tempting. :)


----------



## Aquiss18

If I get AF this month the day AF arrives i be buying opks 

I don't won't to buy opks then realize I'm pregnant so 

I think I'm 1 or 2 DPO, symptoms so far sore nipples, (starting to think that's a sign of ovulation) and I know this is tmi but for the past to mornings I have had really bad tummy pains followed by soft smelly bowel movements almost like I have the runs, I'm normally never like this in fact I'm the opposite I'm always constipated. Sorry for tmi!

Also ladies Yesterday I had a really low temp of 95.7 so I'm thinking that was my ovulation dip


----------



## xMiMix

Hi! I'm kinda new to this so bear with me please :) . My DF and I have been ttc since August. I'm 7dpo and yesterday I got this crazy shooting pain on my lower left side below my belly button (not sure how to explain where) but it was so painful i thought i was going to cry. Also I've been getting a warm sensation below my belly button area. My af isn't due until the 3rd or 4th of Nov. (in about 9 or 10 days). I don't want to overthink it but I've been religious about my bbt and charting. Has anyone else experienced this? I'm going crazy over here! :)


----------



## CherylC3

Hey thts sounding promising hun. I had pains b4 I got my bfp, anymore symtoms? Keep me posted. Xxxx


----------



## xMiMix

CherylC3 said:


> Hey thts sounding promising hun. I had pains b4 I got my bfp, anymore symtoms? Keep me posted. Xxxx

Hey! Thanks for replying, Can u take a look at my chart so far? I'm a little confused lol :) Hmm, idk if there have been another symptoms. But yesterday, DF went to kiss me after drinking coffee and i had the urge to throw up bc the smell was so repulsing lol and also congrats on the little one! :)
 



Attached Files:







michelle1.png
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## CherylC3

Hey Hun charts confuse me cos I've never tempted, when are u going to test? I got a shadow on a test around 9 or 10dpo even tho I said I wasn't going to test till 13dpo. Xx


----------



## Spicychick10

Hey MiMix. Do you also use ovulation strips to detect ovulation or are you only going by tempts? I honestly didn't tempt so I can't help you there. It's too confusing for me lol. I only went to ovulation strips and ovulation signs.


----------



## CherylC3

I also used ovulation strips Hun. They worked everytime... Spicychick 17 wks thts great Hun. Xxxx


----------



## Spicychick10

Hey CherylC3! I'm so happy that everything is going great for you! :)


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks Hun, are u finding out the gender Hun??xx


----------



## jellyfish24

Hi Ladies so happy for Spicychick and Cheryl. I am using opk (digital cb) and do not seem to be working. any tips?


----------



## CherylC3

Hey I tried them twice and never worked I used one step OPKs off amazon they are so cheap and so good...xx


----------



## mojo86

jellyfish24 said:


> Hi Ladies so happy for Spicychick and Cheryl. I am using opk (digital cb) and do not seem to be working. any tips?

Hi hun I was using opks religiously for two years then in august I had a scanned cycle on day 14 (according to opks I ALWAYS ovulate day 19/10 so I was a bit mad at the nurse booking me in on day 14) anyway, my scan showed a large follicle on my right ovary and a blood test confirmed I was about to ovulate. A whole 5/6 days earlier. Now I never got pg that month but the next month, september, I never used OPKS and I got pregnant. Just my experince though. The day I had my scan and blood test confirming ovulation I did a digital opk and an IC opk and both negative!! Good luck to you hun I hope you get your BFP soon!! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ilovehim91810

hey ladies,
i wanted to wish everyone the best of luck! i finally got my :bfp: after 2+years and what is so crazi is this month i was going to take a break for alittle while i didnt use noting but prenatals this month either no softcups no preseed no opks no charting temping lol im not even sure how many dpo i was with my bfp but i know AF was about 4days late and when i took the test i got a faint line so i wasnt to sure if i was seeing thing because from taken hpt all the time i got permant line eye haha im sure u ladies know what i mean right breaking the test apart putting it up to the light turning it this way and that way so i thought id get a digital because its just much easier then guessing well just my luck they came up as ERROR so i called the 800 number to see if they could send me out some more well the ladies tells me that since i did them wrong they dont send them out so i was about to cuss her out because i was BROKE and wanted to know and then she said well i cant send u out the digitals again but ill send a two pack of the + - so that was really cool but it still didnt help me that day so lucky for me that theres a place right across the street from my house that not only does the WIC PROGRAM but also does FREE PREGNANCY test however they dont do them everyday because theres not always nurses there to do them but it was my lucky day they had someone there so i got over there scared as crap because i didnt wanna hear it came back neg as my hopes were already up high anyways the nurse finally come out and i go in her office and she knows me pretty good cause idk how many times ive been over there so she knows so i hear well MRS WIDENER YOUR PREGNANCY TEST TODAY IM LIKE YEA YEA YEA CAME BACK POSITIVE ALLS I COULD DO WAS CRY BUT IT was happy tears because its been so very long they came me a EDD going by my LMP of 062813 so ladies if this isnt ur month dont give up idk how many times i posted in this thread and got bfn after bfn month after month after month so look ladies just keep busy relax ok ladies hope my story helps for yall if this isnt ur month i would love for yall to get ur bfp this months :dust: ladies ill be stocking to see how things went and if u get ur bfp come join JULY SUNBEAMS


----------



## JennyBLove

Good luck all!! I too used the Answer brand Opks and they workd first time using them :) used them twice a day and bam finally got +'s and did it before during and not after n got preg :) 
Happy for you all pregnant ladies too :)


----------



## CherylC3

Ilovehim congrats Hun... H&h 9 months...xxx


----------

